#ubuntustudio 2010-10-25
<mr_boo> i'm downloading ubuntu studio 10.04
<mr_boo> is that a good idea?
<AutoStatic> Yes it is!
<mr_boo> i've been told that 10.10 doesn't use a realtime kernel while the older 10.04 does
<mr_boo> which is total madness if you ask me
<mr_boo> but i'm no expert after all
<AutoStatic> A lot of the RT patch set has been integrated in the main kernel over the years
<AutoStatic> So a generic kernel should perform ok
<mr_boo> intresting
<mr_boo> has anyone experienced any performance difference between 10.04 and 10.10 then?
<grantsmith> hi.. does Studio 10.10 have gscanbus, for configuring the MAudio firewire solo ?
<mr_boo> some guy yesterday said that his soundcard stopped working after he upgraded to 10.10
<mr_boo> maybe this is part of the reason that installing 10.04 is a better idea
<grantsmith> ok thanks
<mr_boo> i don't which soundcard he had though
<rattty> i miss my uslapsh
<rattty> uslpash
<rattty> says its not going to be installed, some how it got un-installed
<holstein> theres an old package hanging around for usplash i think
<holstein> that we dont need we plymouth
<holstein> rattty: whats the issue?
<holstein> are you not able to boot x?
<holstein> start x?
<rattty> sure
<rattty> the the ubuntu studio boot animation is gone
<holstein> you still get to GDM?
<rattty> whats that?
<holstein> the gnome login?
<rattty> i have auto login
<holstein> AH
<rattty> but yea
<rattty> it goes to login
<holstein> still should see the login screen for a second i think
<rattty> you know how ubuntu studio lights up left to right as it boots...
<rattty> thats gone
<holstein> yup
<holstein> rattty: is that a deal breaker for you?
<rattty> its just the standard 10,10 now
<rattty> yes, lol
<holstein> rattty: OH
<holstein> so you have one then
<holstein> just the old standard one
<holstein> if it were me, i would not worry about it
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> go to synaptic
<holstein> OR where ever you install packages
<holstein> and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> you'll see some that are not installed
<holstein> one of those will be splash screen related
<holstein> should be
<rattty> you know, iv done that, an synaptic snaps up a dialog such an such is not going to be installed.
<holstein> plymouth-theme-ubuntustudio
<rattty> yea
<rattty> synaptic snaps that dialog up
<holstein> rattty: what did you install that prompted the removal of that splash screen?
<rattty> i think it happend when i installed gnome network manager
<holstein> plausible
<holstein> i mean
<holstein> everything is working rattty
<holstein> maybe you should just let it go
<holstein> and deal
<rattty> yea im using wird
<holstein> what is the error when you try and install that plymouth theme?
<holstein> rattty: wicd?
<rattty> synaptic has told me ploumth depends on usplash
<rattty> synaptic will not let me install usplash
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> thats normal AFAIK
<rattty> wicd that is
<holstein> not that plymouth depends on usplash
<rattty> afaik?
<holstein> as far as i know
<holstein> ANYWAYS
<rattty> plymouth is istalled it just doesnt show
<holstein> sounds like you might need to decide between wicd or that splash screen
<rattty> aww
<holstein> rattty: now that i think about it
<holstein> i dont have that splash screen anymore
<holstein> i forget when that went away
<holstein> but, i also dont care at all
<rattty> iv looked up how to auto start gnome-network-manager seems imposable
<holstein> it could flash a big middle finger up there for all i care
<rattty> lol
<holstein> as long as i get to the desktop ;)
<rattty> i think i found the prob, plymouth start up was disabled in boot sart-up manager
<holstein> AH
<holstein> that might do it
<rattty> hope
<rattty> i need a nap
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-26
<mr_boo> hi
<mr_boo> i'm now inside ubuntu studio 10.04 with my M-Audio Delta 1010LT card
<mr_boo> and i have no sound in any application or pulseaudio
<mr_boo> any ideas?
<mr_boo> wonder if my irc client just crashed
<AGECannonix> possibly :p
<mr_boo> i'm trying to get sound to work with ubuntu studio 10.04 and my M-Audio Delta 1010LT soundcard
<mr_boo> pcm meters are moving in envy24control
<mr_boo> but no sound from soundcard
<mr_boo> any ideas?
<mr_boo> i've confirmed that the soundcard works with my win xp
<mr_boo> does anyone in here have an M-Audio soundcard?
<grantsmith> i have one
<grantsmith> an m audio firewire solo though
<grantsmith> got it working last night on standard ubuntu 10.4
<grantsmith> with ffado
<grantsmith> and jack / ardour2
<mr_boo> grantsmith: are M-Audios supposed to work with Ubuntu Studio in particular?
<grantsmith> well i'm not sure, but I know the firewire solo has always worked
<AutoStatic> mr_boo
<grantsmith> i'm not amiliar with the PCI ones sorry
<AutoStatic> 1010LT doesn't work ootb with PulseAudio
<AutoStatic> There's ahuge bugreport on Launchpad
<mr_boo> AutoStatic: of that I'm aware but in Ubuntu Studio in particular my 1010LT doesn't work with any app
<AutoStatic> With JACK?
<AutoStatic> Or with PulseAudio?
<mr_boo> AutoStatic: nope
<AutoStatic> if you're trying to use the 1010LT without JACK you are using PulseAudio
<AutoStatic> And the 101LT doesn't work well with PulseAudio
<mr_boo> AutoStatic: actually audacity allows to choose the device specifically
<AutoStatic> that's right
<mr_boo> AutoStatic: my ICE1712 chipset is listed in there and the levels are flashing in ency24control pcm output meters
<mr_boo> but no sound whatsoever
<AutoStatic> that's because Audacity uses another backend/library
<AutoStatic> PortAudio
<AutoStatic> But sound still gets played through PulseAudio
<AutoStatic> And as long as the 1010LT doesn't work well with Pulse you won't get sound
<AutoStatic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/178442
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178442 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Lucid) "Pulseaudio fails to initialize ICE17xx chipsets" [Low,Triaged]
<mr_boo> AutoStatic: i've applied the bug workaround already
<AutoStatic> Ah ok :)
<mr_boo> AutoStatic: and it worked for my regular ubuntu Lucid Lynx
<AutoStatic> But not for Studio?
<mr_boo> AutoStatic: nope
<AutoStatic> That's weird
<AutoStatic> It shoudln't make a difference
<mr_boo> AutoStatic: also i could use all but pulseaudio in regular Lynx
<mr_boo> AutoStatic: here audio is muted at all times under all circumstances
<AutoStatic> So in regular 10.04 you couldn't use PulseAudio either?
<mr_boo> AutoStatic: not prior to workaround no
<AutoStatic> And you've applied the workaround to Ubuntu Studio too I reckon
<mr_boo> AutoStatic: of course
<AutoStatic> Strange, there are no real differences on that level between regular and studio flavors
<AutoStatic> afaik
<mr_boo> is there a way to mute pulseaudio only?
<mr_boo> anyway thanks
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-27
<zth> hey
<zth> anyone know where i can find falkxt?
<astraljava> zth: First hit on google for falktx: https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j :D
<astraljava> Oh, but you have to sign in to see the email.
<zth> =)
<holstein> falk has a channel too #kxstudio
<holstein> he usually hangs there and #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> and other places
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-28
<toe_> does ubuntu studio have driver support for firewire cards
<Studio9> hello
<Studio9> i've got a problem on ubuntu studio : I'm on 10.04, don't have the networmanager applet
<Studio9> i don't have the logitech too
<Studio9> can someone help me please?
<astraljava> Studio9: And judging from the mentioning of NetworkManager applet, you have trouble getting connected, is that right? What's the logitech reference good for?
<Studio9> yes
<Studio9> it dos'nt appearst at start
<Studio9> but i have the notifications
<astraljava> Studio9: Did you install Ubuntu Studio from the DVD, or Ubuntu vanilla and packages on top? NetworkManager doesn't come by default in the former, so you have to install it separately.
<Studio9> how must i do?
<Studio9> i'm sorry i don't have a real good english
<Studio9> network manager is installed
<Studio9> network-manager-gnome
<Studio9> i don't have any notifications...
<astraljava> Studio9: So is it that the applet isn't loaded? Open up a terminal, and type `nm-applet &', without the backticks and quotation marks, of course. :)
<astraljava> Studio9: You can check System | Preferences | Startup Applications, and see if there's an entry for Network Manager. If not, you can create it, with name "Network Manager", command "nm-applet --sm-disable", and whatever comment you would like.
<astraljava> Studio9: Then just hit save, and make sure the box on the left of the newly created entry is ticked.
<Studio9> when i tap nm-applet in the terminal nothing appears
<Studio9> i restart
<Studio9> thanks
<fallenstar> help?
<fallenstar> I've just installed 10.10 64bit on a dell inspiron 1525, and i have no internet wired or otherwise. argh!
<fallenstar> please?
<pvullo> ifconfig
<pvullo> oups too late
<FloridaGuy> whats the best graphics package for landscape design?
<holstein> hey FloridaGuy
<holstein> what exactly are you looking for?
<FloridaGuy> hello holstein
<FloridaGuy> something i can design fountains and small waterfalls for yards with
<holstein> how about something in the browser?
<holstein> like http://www.bhg.com/gardening/design/nature-lovers/welcome-to-plan-a-garden/
<holstein> we have blender
<holstein> but i think thats overkill
<holstein> and the GIMP might be over kill as well
<holstein> maybe something simple like http://www.gnu.org/software/gpaint/ ??
<FloridaGuy> ill check all them out
<holstein> FloridaGuy: are you coming from windows?
<FloridaGuy> but by overkill what you mean...to hevey
<FloridaGuy> no
<holstein> AH
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i was going to suggest WINE
<holstein> FloridaGuy: yeah, more that you need i suspect
<holstein> http://www.linuxinet.com/free-linux-software/sweet-home-3d-1-7-interior-design-all-platforms.html
<holstein> ^^ wonder if that is still active
<holstein> and has extenal landscaping capabilities
<holstein> external*
<holstein> FloridaGuy: that woud be a good question for some mailing lists maybe
<FloridaGuy> this is going to do anywhere from $200 to $1000 jobs
<holstein> its never really come up in here before
<holstein> FloridaGuy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=441380
<holstein> ^^ that looks like the same suggestion i had though
<holstein> the GIMP
<FloridaGuy> holstein, thanks vary much ill gives these a try
<holstein> good luck :)
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-29
<UbunThy> hello everybody
<AutoStatic> Hello UbunThy
<maavihs> guys need some help
<maavihs> trying to install ubuntu studio  from a pen drive on my nebook
<maavihs> as it doesn't have a CD-ROM so i'm getting stuck on the part where it tries to detect the CD ROM
<maavihs> :(
<maavihs> wat to do?
<maavihs> anyone here?
<maavihs> no1 wants to helpme?
<maavihs> :(
<holstein> hey maavihs
<holstein> there are 2 options
<holstein> the easy one
<holstein> grab a normal ubuntu live CD
<holstein> and use
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> to upgrade it to studio
<holstein> let me find the other one
<maavihs> @ubotto & holstein thanx...will try that out then!!! :)
<holstein> maavihs: http://guide.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1605531
<holstein> i think that last post was assuming installing *to* USB
<holstein> not from USB
<maavihs> i need to install 'from' pen drive
<holstein> yup
<holstein> the posts i posted were for that purpose
 * holstein is mikeh789 in the forum there
<_Neytiri_> i am havieng issues with my internal sound card not showing up
<holstein> hey _Neytiri_
<holstein> if you run lspci
<holstein> and see it there
<holstein> try running aplay -l
<holstein> and arecord -l
<holstein> and see if you see it there
<holstein> there is a script to update alsa
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810
<holstein> of course, it could be the other way
<holstein> and you need to use backports for driver support
<_Neytiri_> Thanks holstein  but how do i find the backpports for the driver
<_Neytiri_> here is the output of aplay-l and arecord -l
<_Neytiri_> neytiri@Pandora-Eywa-4-Life:~$ aplay -l
<_Neytiri_> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<_Neytiri_> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC880 Analog [ALC880 Analog]
<_Neytiri_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<_Neytiri_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<_Neytiri_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<_Neytiri_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<_Neytiri_> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 2: ALC880 Analog [ALC880 Analog]
<_Neytiri_>   Subdevices: 2/2
<_Neytiri_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<_Neytiri_>   Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
<_Neytiri_> neytiri@Pandora-Eywa-4-Life:~$ ^C
<_Neytiri_> neytiri@Pandora-Eywa-4-Life:~$
<_Neytiri_> the card i have is a builtin 8.1 analog/digital card with mic and line imputs
<_Neytiri_> its failign on the compile
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-30
<_Neytiri_> i am having issues with my sound card not showing up prowely
<_Neytiri_> properly
<_Neytiri_> i am having issues with my sound card not showing up properly, as well as issues getting jack to take inputs from multiple cards
<HAHS> Hi every one how are you?
<holstein> HAHS: hello
<toe_> need help getting my firepod working , using maverick meerkt
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-24
<cajuuh> holstein; yeap i know, but software center or synaptic don't have the 'suite' name on it
<holstein> cajuuh: ?
<cajuuh> holstein; do i have to find all the programs and them install it?
<holstein> you wont find the word 'suite'
<holstein> you can search for the term 'ubuntustudio
<holstein> but, you dont need all of those
<holstein> some are related to the UI
<holstein> i suggest literally just installing what you need
<holstein> ubuntustudio-audio
<holstein> ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<holstein> ubuntustudio-graphics
<holstein> whatever you want
<cajuuh> holstein; find it! thanks dude
<holstein> cool
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-25
<meemoogo> hi, does ubuntu studio include wubi?
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-27
<ssfdre38> is the OS a dead ubuntu project now?
<holstein> ssfdre38: ?
<holstein> 'the OS'?
<holstein> you mean ubuntustudio?
<ssfdre38> yea
<holstein> http://ubuntustudio.org/downloads
<holstein> here is where you can join the mailing lists http://ubuntustudio.org/support
<holstein> if this channel is too slow try #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> ssfdre38: ubuntustudio is as dead as you want it to be
<holstein> for me, its pretty active
<ssfdre38> i had the 11.04 to see if it would do the do-upgrade-release and it went right to ubuntu's 11.10 upgrade
<holstein> right
<holstein> i did a test install last week
<holstein> installed 11.04 and upgraded to 11.10
<holstein> worked OK for me.. i had to manually select the XFCE session at login
<ssfdre38> i did and it was a black screen
<holstein> probably graphics card related
<holstein> i usually get a normal buntu live CD and get that running
<holstein> then, go from there as to upgrading or installing whatever version i want
<holstein> nvidia?
<holstein> can you get to TTY?
<holstein> do you see a grub menu?
<holstein> first easy thing would be to try the recovery console
<ssfdre38> yea i have nvidia
<holstein> well, i could be wrong, but thats what i would assume the issue is
<holstein> i would run the recovery console
<holstein> i would also..
<ssfdre38> well i have ubuntu 10.04 LTS on my tower for now
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<holstein> ssfdre38: ?
<holstein> you dont have a non-functioning 11.10 install then?
<ssfdre38> right now not on my towner
<holstein> reinstalling the proprietary driver would likely have sorted it out
<holstein> you can do that in the terminal
<holstein> TTY
<holstein> im running 10.04 on my production machine...
<ssfdre38> that is what i do first
<holstein> ssfdre38: well, its all hypothetical at this point
<holstein> if its wiped
<holstein> so... next time :)
<holstein> i would try a normal ubuntu LIVE cd before installing/upgrading next time
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-29
<FloatingGoat> holstein:
<FloatingGoat> cool
<holstein> FloatingGoat: yo
<FloatingGoat> just got a record player
<holstein> nice
<FloatingGoat> I think I need a pre-amp though
<holstein> i got one of those things that allows a record player to go to a normal input
<holstein> FloatingGoat: hehe
<holstein> yeah, i have that thing you need
<holstein> i got 2 of them
<holstein> i just cant find the other one
<FloatingGoat> i buy
<FloatingGoat> haha
<holstein> yeah... they are cheap
<holstein> i dont think you want to cover shipping
<holstein> im in NC
<holstein> asheville
<holstein> where are you?
<FloatingGoat> NC?
<FloatingGoat> i mean
<FloatingGoat> north carolina
<FloatingGoat> im in MN
<holstein> yeah, i dont think you want to pay shipping
<holstein> i think you can get one for cheap
<FloatingGoat> 20 bucks
<FloatingGoat> also
<holstein> or, just get an amplifier with phono input
<FloatingGoat> postal service>shipping
<holstein> a stereo amplifier
<FloatingGoat> hmm
<FloatingGoat> almost good idea
<FloatingGoat> but we dont have that kind of space
<holstein> ive tripped over functional ones of those near trash cans
<holstein> FloatingGoat: for free?.. you might make space for free :)
<holstein> anyways.. you got options
<FloatingGoat> haha
<FloatingGoat> where do i get this amp for free?
<FloatingGoat> would a guitar amp work also?
<holstein> hell, ive thrown one out
<holstein> FloatingGoat: nope
<holstein> look on craigslist too
<holstein> local
<FloatingGoat> welp
<holstein> shipping is what'll kill you on this piddly stuff
<FloatingGoat> could get a behringer amp with audiophile rave reviews, 20 bucks
<holstein> you want a phone gain balancer or whtaever its called, or something with a phono out
<FloatingGoat> i mean
<FloatingGoat> pre-amp
<holstein> FloatingGoat: nah
<holstein> that wont do it
<holstein> i mean, get it if you need it
<holstein> but thats not what you need
<FloatingGoat> http://www.amazon.com/Behringer-PP400-Ultra-Compact-Phono-Preamp/dp/B000H2BC4E/ref=pd_cp_e_1
<holstein> this is what i have 2 of
<holstein> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00005T3FF
<holstein> FloatingGoat: OH yeah
<holstein> that'll do it too
<holstein> i was thinking of other behringer gear
<FloatingGoat> it has 5/5 across the board
<FloatingGoat> is 20 bucks worth it?
<holstein> eh, not bad
<holstein> whats shipping?
<holstein> free?
<holstein> you can probably fool around and find something cheap/free that'll do it
<holstein> but that'll be fine and dandy
<holstein> you'll never sell it
<holstein> but, its only 20 bucks
<FloatingGoat> wellp
<FloatingGoat> gettin real close to
<FloatingGoat> a record player
<FloatingGoat> worth 80 bucks
<FloatingGoat> that wont sell like that
<FloatingGoat> sorry was flippin the disk
<FloatingGoat> I do it with care!
<holstein> hehe
<FloatingGoat> welp yeah
<FloatingGoat> i mean at this rate maybe i should have bought the AT in the first place
<FloatingGoat> only 40 bucks into this thing though
<FloatingGoat> the unit itself i got from a guy down the street
<FloatingGoat> 25 bucks
<FloatingGoat> then i bought a new catridge, stylus, and headcase. 15 bucks (no lie)
<holstein> yeah... i gave up on vinyl years ago
<holstein> too big, and too much stuff to keep up with
<FloatingGoat> im just gettin started!
<FloatingGoat> too big?
<holstein> go for it !
<holstein> yeah... data is really small :)
<FloatingGoat> indeed
<FloatingGoat> idk
<FloatingGoat> i like it
<FloatingGoat> like playing it
<FloatingGoat> like listening
<FloatingGoat> hey
<FloatingGoat> have you heard of turntable?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> 2 turntables and a microphone...
<holstein> i thought thats what you were talking about
<holstein> a record player
<holstein> phonograph?
<holstein> maybe those are not all quite the same thing
<FloatingGoat> no
<FloatingGoat> turntable.fm
<FloatingGoat> http://turntable.fm
<holstein> oh... lol
<holstein> havent heard of that
<holstein> is that re-recorded vinyl?
<FloatingGoat> nope
<FloatingGoat> its where you play songs in your personal collection
<FloatingGoat> in front of people
<FloatingGoat> and they judge you
<FloatingGoat> or judge the song
<FloatingGoat> you get points if they think its awesome
<FloatingGoat> sounds simple and maybe a little dumb, but its damn addicting
<holstein> lol
<holstein> you get judged playing music?
<FloatingGoat> well
<FloatingGoat> like
<FloatingGoat> you can play your own songs
<holstein> like, playing other peoples music?
<FloatingGoat> or
<holstein> like a mix tape?
<FloatingGoat> yeah other peoples
<FloatingGoat> you have a queue
<FloatingGoat> you can upload songs
<FloatingGoat> or use the ones on turntable
<FloatingGoat> which they have a nice selection
<FloatingGoat> you just have to try it
<FloatingGoat> you also get to hear a lot of new music
<FloatingGoat> holstein: you take turns playing
<holstein> interesting
<FloatingGoat> all im saying is dont try it unless you got time
<holstein> hehe
<FloatingGoat> you like ulrich schnauss?
 * holstein checking out 'clear day'
<FloatingGoat> lol
<FloatingGoat> I havent heard that one
<FloatingGoat> i recomend
<FloatingGoat> goodbye
<FloatingGoat> stars
<FloatingGoat> between us and them
<FloatingGoat> as if you've never been away!
<holstein> now im checking out 'a million miles away'
<holstein> yeah, not bad
<holstein> im not crazy about that whole genre
<FloatingGoat> havent heard that either
<holstein> really doesnt move me much
<holstein> but, its good
<FloatingGoat> Blumenqiese neben autobahn is what got me into it
<FloatingGoat> what kind of genre?
<holstein> techno-ish pop loop or whatever
<FloatingGoat> hmm
<FloatingGoat> i think its more melodic centered
<FloatingGoat> i mean
<holstein> sure... im just an acoustic guy
<holstein> i mean, i can recognize, and appreciate good music
<holstein> but, gun to my head, its not my thing
<FloatingGoat> ulrich hater!
<FloatingGoat> lol
<FloatingGoat> well
<FloatingGoat> try the song on my own
<holstein> lol
<FloatingGoat> its a bit diff
<FloatingGoat> holstein: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT4lVohBh0I
<holstein> the acoustic-pop loop or whatever ;)
<holstein> nah.. im kidding
<holstein> i like that OK
<FloatingGoat> haha
<FloatingGoat> the guy comes off as a bit of a bunghole
<FloatingGoat> I got him on facebook and stuff
<holstein> maybe just something inpersonal about the video
<holstein> oh... i see
<holstein> other places
<FloatingGoat> but its a real good musician non-the less
<FloatingGoat> you wouldnt think because of his rough beginings.
<holstein> yeah, he can play
<FloatingGoat> moved from iran, to germany, to the US, deported from the US in 2001 cause of where he is from.
<FloatingGoat> finally gaining canadian citizenship
<FloatingGoat> but not allowed back into US for quite a time
<FloatingGoat> he was deported because of 911 to clarify
<FloatingGoat> anyway yeah he can play
<FloatingGoat> holstein:
<FloatingGoat> what do i do when my needle gets dust on it?
<holstein> FloatingGoat: you clean it right?
<holstein> we had a velvet thingy
<holstein> not sure what that was for though
 * holstein shrugs
<tlm> Weird can't get sound out of either the speakers or headphone jack on an Acer Travelmate 2413LCi, LSHW = http://pastebin.com/dT4aHNbk I found it junked, replaced the Broadcom wifi with an Intel card, oddly, the ethernet jack also doesn't work, not recognized by the router.
<holstein> tlm: could be the motherboard is bad then
<holstein> i would check out a LIVE cd... i usually use a few different ones... the normal buntu LIVE cd (usually the latest and the LTS) and knoppix. i would run lspci see if it shows up there, then aplay -l and arecord -l
<holstein> i would also see if i could get the system itself to make sound (like in the bios) before the OS boots
<holstein> i wouldnt expect much with JACK + the netbook
<holstein> i use it, but not for anything that requires low latency
<holstein> since you dug that out of the trash, mabye get you one of thesehttp://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA202.aspx
<holstein> assuming the USB works, or put it back where you found it ;)
<holstein> i just bought a few used netbooks for around $125 US on craigslist
<joao> hi, daughter loves openshot...did a movie teaching our dog the jumping trick and asks to do to the time freeze special effect
<joao> I am looking for other editing app but can't find one, maybe this is called something else.TIA
<holstein> joao: ?
<holstein> another video editing application?
<holstein> you should be able to open the software center, or whatever else you use to manager pacakges (synaptic for example) and search for a video editor
<holstein> pitivi, kino, virtualdub... also jaycut online are a few i have messed with
<tlm> Weird can't get sound out of either the speakers or headphone jack on an Acer Travelmate 2413LCi, LSHW = http://pastebin.com/dT4aHNbk APLAY and LPCI = http://pastebin.com/1TtPGvAA I found it junked, replaced the Broadcom wifi with an Intel card, oddly, the ethernet jack also doesn't work, not recognized by the router.
<joao> holstein, sorry
<joao> the problem is to find one that does the freeze special effect and rewind
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-30
<tlm> Any way we can get Mate/Gnome2 instead of XFCE?
<eichi> hello. ubuntu studio ask me for dist upgrade since some weeks. is this supported in ubuntu studio?
<holstein> eichi: sure
<holstein> would i do it?
<holstein> probably not
<holstein> i installed 11.04 in virtualbox and tested the upgrade to 11.10 personally
<holstein> worked fine, except at reboot, you need to manually choose the XFCE session
<holstein> and the XFCE desktop is quite 'default' looking
<holstein> eichi: i am personally running 10.04 still on my production machine
<holstein> i say, do what makes you feel comfortable...
<eichi> okay. I have to default gnome desktop without 3d things, means very simple
<holstein> sure
<holstein> eichi: gnome2 is gone in 11.10
<holstein> thats not an ubuntu, nor ubuntustudio decision
<holstein> ubuntu is doing what it has always done... provide the latest gnome packages
<holstein> gnome3 is very different from gnome2, so we moved to XFCE
<eichi> of there are only some config errors like choosing session or removing a config file, I dont have problems (linux server admin, and some linux systems support) I just dont want to have a totaly demaged system because ubuntu studio does not support dist update or destroys the package structure or whatever. But if it "works normaly half the way without problems" then I will try it
<holstein> eichi: you shouldnt have any issues on the backbone like that, nor are there really any big reasons to upgrade
<eichi> hm okay
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-22
<len-dt> MaynardWaters, Ya... you will probably find that the headphone is a different output.
<len-dt> Or at least has it's own volume control. Pulse tries to deal with this, but jack doesn't have anything like that, it is all manual.
<len-dt> On my netbook, if I look at alsa mixer, there is a master control, speakers control, and headphones control.
<len-dt> plugging in the phones sends a mote to the speakers and an unmute to the phones, but does not adjust the phones level.
<len-dt> you may find you can get phones output by adjusting the levels and mutes with alsamixer in a terminal or the xfce4-mixer from the mixer submenu.
<len-dt> You may find you can get both phones and speakers with manual adjustments.
<mack_> hello
<MikeInOz> Hey! Just installed U Studio but cant hear audio :( Running 12.04 on a dell precision 490
<MikeInOz> using internal audio card btw
<ailo-w> MikeInOz: Use the pulseaudio mixer, found in the volume applet
<ailo-w> Maybe it's set to use another output?
<ailo-w> MikeInOz: I'm concluding that when you say you can't hear audio, that you're talking about desktop audio - audio from web browsers, etc
<ailo-w> ..and not jack
<MikeInOz> Yeah, not from web apps or my music. Jack will be a different ball game when I get there :) I can see the bar in mixer reacting to sounds but the speakers are kwaiet
<ailo-w> MikeInOz: Probably you just need to select the right output for your device. There's usually headphones and stereo out separately
<MikeInOz> Ohh!?! Muted and unmuted in pulsemedia and now it works! Hey!! thanks ailo-w
<ailo-w> np
<smartboyhw> Wow
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-23
<rockworldmi> hi all..
<rockworldmi> i just installed ubuntu 12.10 ...and discoverd ubuntustudio .. which window manager is default for ubuntustudio? is it same unity?
<holstein> rockworldmi: XFCE
<holstein> you can try it live.. you can install the ubutustudio metapackages into ubuntu
<holstein> rockworldmi: you can also just install what you want
<holstein> ubuntustuddio *is* ubuntu.. its just customized... XFCE desktop.. out of the box production software
<rockworldmi> holstein: ok ..so no need to download ubuntustudio image and insta;; it ..
<rockworldmi> ok..
<holstein> rockworldmi: you could download it and run it live
<holstein> rockworldmi: then, you'll have an idea of what it is without installing and breaking what you have
<rockworldmi> holstein: ok.. thanks ...will try it out ...:) thanks for info..
<rockworldmi> holstein: what professinal person generaly use LTS or regular one?
<holstein> rockworldmi: i use the lts typically
<rockworldmi> holstein: ok...thanks ..:)
<holstein> i have the 10.04 version installed on my studio rig right now, though i think i will install 12.10... maybe 12.04
<rockworldmi> holstein: ohh..
<rockworldmi> currently i have 12.02
<rockworldmi> *12.04
<holstein> sure.. 12.04 is the lts
<rockworldmi> hmm..thanks a lot. . i will try out new ISO first ..
<holstein> rockworldmi: enjoy!
<cfhowlett> rockworldmi: I'm a firm believer in LTS only systems.
<rockworldmi> cfhowlett: hmm.. ok ..i will go for LTS only :)
<holstein> i just happened to load up 12.10 on my actual studio on a spare hard drive, for iso testing.. i reallly liked it
<holstein> otherwise, i would just be using 12.04.... and i still might
<holstein> theres really nothing for ubuntustudio that was ground breaking about 12.10
<holstein> if i had already upgraded to 12.04, i wouldnt be thinking about 12.10
<rockworldmi> hmm..
<holstein> theres also nothing wrong with 12.10.. its just not an lts, and now ts means 5 years
<rockworldmi> oh...its 5 year life cycle? ..i thiught its 2 year
<holstein> used to be 3, and 5 for the servers
<holstein> now its 5 for the main vanilla destop
<rockworldmi> oh..k
<holstein> 18 months for the inbetween "development" releases like 12.10
<rockworldmi> hmm...
<drupin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299355/ which one to remove from here
<ailo> drupin: Remove both, if you're not sure, and add the one you want to add
<drupin> how to remove
<ailo> drupin: Just remove the two files in that directory
<ailo> gotta go
<drupin> ok
<jonesints1> Hi all
<NoToto> Hi all. In main applications, we don't see "screencast" applications. Maybe that could be included ...
<notso188> Ubuntu Studio 12.10 here, hibernate function is greyed out. How do I get it back?
<notso188> never mind, found the answer. appearantly it is turned off by default because some computers don't support it? https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<notso188> :D it worked. Nice, now my computer is able to hibernate, but I don't get a shutdown screen like in Ubuntu.
<ailo-w> notso188: Quite common for it to not work, from my experience.
<ailo-w> Particularly on laptops
<gaetano_> anyone knows why my blender doesnt open?
<gaetano_> i mean, doesnt run
<holstein> gaetano_: you can try starting it from the terminal and share any error output
<holstein> !paste | gaetano_
<ubottu> gaetano_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> i would say, graphics driver, maybe a ppa if you added one... a bad package install.. are you using ubuntu 12.04? ubuntustuduio? the blender version from the repos?
<gaetano_> holstein im using ubuntustudio 12.10
<gaetano_> whats repos?
<ailo> gaetano_: Did you get your driver working?
<gaetano_> hi ailo! terminal said ls cannot access that file u told me...no such file or directory
<holstein> gaetano_: when you start blender from the terminal, what are the errors? you can pastebin them to me
<ailo> holstein: He hasn't been able to get his nvidia drivers working
<holstein> that was my first guess.. mine worked using the new jockey replacement
<ailo> gaetano_: Did you google on your graphic card, and Ubuntu 12.10?
<ailo> Yea, I have no problems at all with nvidia drivers either
<gaetano_> ailo so its very strange
<ailo> gaetano_: Can you do this in a terminal please?: uname -r
<holstein> gaetano_: when you are referring to this issue later in forums or other channels you can say "im having issues with the nvidia driver on this model card".. blender not working is a symptom of that, and it will save some time
<ailo> First, I just want to know gaetano_ does not have a custom kernel. He did not install the OS himself
<ailo> uname -r will tell us which kernel it is
<ailo> If it's lowlatency, or generic, than this is not actually a problem related to Ubuntu Studio at all
<ailo> Well, neither if it's custom. But, then we'd have a clue to why the drivers don't work
<gaetano_> holtein how i send u the image of my terminal error!?
<holstein> !paste | gaetano_
<ubottu> gaetano_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ailo> gaetano_: You can paste it here too. It's just one line
<ailo> gaetano_: Ah, sorry
<ailo> gaetano_: I meant you can post the result from "uname -r" here
<ailo> The error is better to post in pastebin
<ailo> or, paste.ubuntu.com
<holstein> well, we wont kick you out for posting lines in here.. though you may get dropped
<gaetano_> gaetano@gaetano-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$ ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gaetano_> ls: cannot access /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<gaetano_> gaetano@gaetano-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$ blender
<gaetano_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<gaetano_> initial window could not find the GLX extension, exit!
<gaetano_> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<gaetano_> gaetano@gaetano-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$
<holstein> ailo: thats all driver related, correct?
<holstein> GLX is 3d AFAIK.. and you dont have it
<gaetano_> thats what appens when i run blender into terminal
<holstein> gaetano_: you will need to have realistic expectations of the hardware as well
<ailo> gaetano_: Ok, so could you please tell me what the output is from: uname -r
<holstein> gaetano_: correct.. that is an error thats bascially saying what ailo has been saying "do you have the nvidia drivers installed? if not, you cant use 3d"
<ailo> His nvidia drivers aren't working. We verified yesterday
<gaetano_> gaetano@gaetano-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$ uname -r
<gaetano_> 3.2.0-23-lowlatency
<gaetano_> gaetano@gaetano-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$
<holstein> sure.. but the blender issue is a symptom of that issue gaetano_
<holstein> i might try with the *-generic kernel if you are "at the end of your rope"
<ailo> holstein: It will have no effect, -lowlatency is -generic
<ailo> gaetano_: You have a problem with your HW, is what I can conclude. Please google on your graphic card and Linux nvidia drivers. Ask on #ubuntu, and visit ubuntuforums.org also
<ailo> gaetano_: This is not a problem with Ubuntu Studio
<ailo> We verified yesterday, that: 1. the drivers in deed were installed. 2. They were not working
<gaetano_> ailo HW is the graphic card??
<ailo> gaetano_: Yes
<gaetano_> ailo its possible that NVIDIA drivers were not installed at all ??
<ailo> gaetano_: No. We verified that they were yesterday
<ailo> gaetano_: I can't help you any more than that
<holstein> gaetano_ ailo what card?
<ailo> holstein: 6** something
<gaetano_> ailo so the problem is with graphic card...
<holstein> gaetano_: will you pastebin the output of lspci
<holstein> gaetano_: technically its with graphic card driver support
<gaetano_> holstein yes
<gaetano_> or Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<gaetano_> 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Panther Point USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)
<gaetano_> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Panther Point MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
<gaetano_> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Panther Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)
<gaetano_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Panther Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<gaetano_> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Panther Point PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)
<gaetano_> 00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Panther Point PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev c4)
<gaetano_> 00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Panther Point PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev c4)
<gaetano_> 00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Panther Point PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev c4)
<gaetano_> 00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Panther Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)
<gaetano_> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Panther Point LPC Controller (rev 04)
<gaetano_> 00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile SATA Controller [RAID mode] (rev 04)
<gaetano_> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Panther Point SMBus Controller (rev 04)
<gaetano_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0de9 (rev a1)
<gaetano_> 08:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5229 (rev 01)
<gaetano_> 0a:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<gaetano_> 0b:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 07)
<gaetano_> gaetano@gaetano-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$
<holstein> thats the optimus stuff, correct
<holstein> ?
<gaetano_> holstein what is means?
<gaetano_> ailo thank u a lot again for ur help!!
<ailo> gaetano_: Try this instead lspci -vv | grep NVIDIA
<ailo> To clarify: lspci -vv | grep NVIDIA
<ailo> My nvidia card is like this: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<gaetano_> gaetano@gaetano-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$ uname -r
<gaetano_> 3.2.0-23-lowlatency
<gaetano_> gaetano@gaetano-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$ -vv | grep NVIDIA
<gaetano_> Sorry, command-not-found has crashed! Please file a bug report at:
<gaetano_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/command-not-found/+filebug
<gaetano_> Please include the following information with the report:
<gaetano_> command-not-found version: 0.2.44
<gaetano_> gaetano@gaetano-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$
<holstein> gaetano_: you need lspci -vv
<holstein> gaetano_: -vv is not the command.. lspci is the command.. -vv is the argument.. very verbose
<holstein> gaetano_: put it in just as ailo suggests
<holstein> lspci -vv | grep NVIDIA
<gaetano_> gaetano@gaetano-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$ lspci -vv | grep NVIDIA
<gaetano_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0de9 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<gaetano_> gaetano@gaetano-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$
<holstein> gaetano_: lspci means "list my hardware" -vv means "list more information than average" the | grep is bascially to "print it here so i can read it" and the "NVIDIA" is what it is to look for
<ailo> gaetano_: What model was it again?
<gaetano_> holstein ok !:)
<ailo> ..the nvidia card
<ailo> (Now that these flashy nix commands don't seem to be working for us)
<holstein> hehe... yeah, flip it over and look :)
<gaetano_> what does that means?
<gaetano_> gaetano@gaetano-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$ lspci -vv | grep NVIDIA
<gaetano_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0de9 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<gaetano_> gaetano@gaetano-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$
<holstein> gaetano_: is this a dv6 or dv6000?
<gaetano_> holstein on my lap top its wrote dv6, just it
<holstein> gaetano_: i find only the ati version...
<gaetano_> guys, why i cant copy what is wrote on the chat? is there a way to do that?
<holstein> http://linux.aldeby.org/post/Ubuntu-Linux-on-HP-Pavilion-Part-9-VGA-S-Video-and-HDMI-Outputs.html might be relevant
<ailo> gaetano_: What was the model of the graphic card, please?
<holstein> gaetano_: you can use pastebin.. or just copy to a test file
<holstein> depends on the chat client really
<gaetano_> NVIDIA GEFORCE GT 630m 2GB
<gaetano_> ailo thats the model
<gaetano_> so guys...is it official? the problem is my graphic card??
<gaetano_> thats why i cant open blender?
<holstein> gaetano_: that is why blender doesnt work, correct
<holstein> its not a graphics card problem though
<holstein> its a driver support issue
<gaetano_> holstein so 3d drivers were not installed properly?
<holstein> gaetano_: we dont know that nvidia provides them
<holstein> gaetano_: i dont know if you instaled them
<holstein> gaetano_: what would i do?
<holstein> i'll tell you exactly what i did with my nvidia card in ubuntustudio
<ailo> holstein: We verified yesterday, that the drivers were installed
<ailo> gaetano_: You could try instructions on this page http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<ailo> gaetano_: Three commands. Pretty easy. It means you add a PPA (personal package archive) to the system.
<ailo> gaetano_: After installing, reboot. If it's not working by then, I don't see how we can help you.
<gaetano_> holstein/ailo u were so kind and patient wit me that im totally a beginner and not an expert on computer in general
<gaetano_> thank u for the help guys
<ailo> gaetano_: Good luck
<gaetano_> ailo! thank u!
<gaetano_> holstein thanx!
<holstein> gaetano_: sure
<holstein> gaetano_: try the main support channels as well... the main forums
<holstein> gaetano_: your issue is not ubuntustudio specific
<holstein> gaetano_: let nvidia know that you would like support for the hardware you have purchased
<gaetano_> holstein ok!
<gaetano_> holstein how long have u been using ubuntu?
<holstein> gaetano_: ive been on linux on and off since about 2006 or so
<holstein> gaetano_: ive been using linux exclusively since around 2009
<holstein> gaetano_: ive used ubuntu in some form or other since 8.04
<ailo> gaetano_: Please try the page I showed you. It will install newer drivers
<gaetano_> holstein wow..a lot time..well this chat is great i think anyway...in 3 days i learned a lot!
<gaetano_> ailo yes im gonna do it for sure!!
<holstein> gaetano_: some hardware is more problematic than others...
<ailo> gaetano_: If it doesn't work, and you want to uninstall the PPA, let us know
<gaetano_> ailo! ok! u are often in chat?
<holstein> yeah, and im not kicking you our of here gaetano_ ... come here anytime and ask anything you like.. but if its slow, you can try the main ubuntu or xubuntu support outlets
 * ailo sighs after solving a coding problem after one day of headache
<holstein> ailo: congrats! sorry about the lost day
<ailo> gaetano_: I'm here quite often, but remember that google is a good friend too
<holstein> also, learning what to ask.. like, skipping the part about blender, since thats a symptom of the graphics card issue
<holstein> you ask about blender on google or in a main support channel, and not very many people will know.. if you go to the blender channel, they wont care about the graphics driver
<holstein> but, you ask about driver support, and you have a much larger base
<gaetano_> ok!!
<gaetano_> got it!
<gaetano_> ailo /holstein did u customized ur desktop with the cube and other effects!?
<holstein> gaetano_: i have 10.04 installed on my studio machine
<holstein> it has transparency... i like to have ardour on one screen, the ardour mixer on the other, and JAMin and other plugins transparent over top of the mixer
<holstein> gaetano_: i dont use compiz much anymore
<holstein> gaetano_: i added it to xubuntu and lubuntu in 12.04 to see how it is done, and decided it wasnt worth the effort
<ailo> holstein: Yea, I've been a bit tired these two days. Been feeling like my IQ has been dramatically lower or something.
<holstein> ailo: i here you... i got 8 more shows at this theatre job, then im kind of back to normal
<holstein> i got a few things out of town in november, but nothing like this has been
<ailo> holstein: How's life in the theatre?
<ailo> holstein: Seems like you've done quite a lot of that recently
<holstein> ailo: its really 8 shows a week for 4 weeks.. thought the first ones are "rehearsals"
<holstein> i get paid per/service, so i dont care to rehearse
<gaetano_> holstein are u an actor!?
<holstein> gaetano_: play bass
<ailo> Or, he acts like he does ;)
<holstein> hehe
<gaetano_> holstein whats bass??
<ailo> gaetano_: Like guitar, but bigger
<holstein> i play upright bass.. mostly jazz
<ailo> gaetano_: contra basso
<gaetano_> holstein ah ok!
<holstein> viol d'gamba!
<gaetano_> ailo i tought he was a programer or something like that
<gaetano_> ailo and i tought u too!
<holstein> im a computer enthusiast
<holstein> music is my main gig
<holstein> http://holstein.bandcamp.com/ if you are interested
<gaetano_> holstein me i look like i've never seen a pc in my life! ahuhauhaa
<holstein> nah... you're doing great :)
<gaetano_> but im likeing so much linux...i got since 10 days
<ailo> gaetano_: I do programming, but my main interest is music as well.
<gaetano_> ailo ok thats wy u use ubuntu studio
<gaetano_> ailo/holstein ok guys, ill follow ur advices and ill let u know if ill solve my problem! see u here! bye!
<acmeinc> anyone around to discuss issues with gladish, midi, or xruns
<ailo> acmeinc: xruns would probably be due to using too low latencies (especially with the pulseaudio jack module)
<ailo> acmeinc: What sort of midi problems?
<ailo> acmeinc: I don't know much about gladish though. Only tested it shortly
<acmeinc> ailo: well i tested qsynth through patchage, and midi lag was unbearable, but i havent been able to reproduce the lag when using qjackctl directly.  though, i get tons of xruns, regardless of latency frames, periods, ect
<ailo> acmeinc: I think patchage starts jackd by default
<ailo> Not jackdbus, like qjackctl
<ailo> acmeinc: Have you been on #opensourcemusicians or #jack?
<acmeinc> ok, im not aware of the difference, and where to coinfigure the settings
<Winko> Mike H. I like your music!
<acmeinc> ailo: and you're right, i stopped getting xruns, but now my latency is almost 1 second :)
<acmeinc> ...oh and my qjack starts jackd...but i have a jackdbus daemon open as well.
<acmeinc> in regards to gladish, i cant load any saved studio sessions.  they all work fine on first run, but loading a sessoin results in server lockup.
<ailo> acmeinc: Kill jackdbus with: killall -9 jackdbus
<acmeinc> thx for info, i'll research more about jackd v. jackdbus
<ailo> acmeinc: ladish needs jackdbus, I think
<ailo> dbus support, anyhow
<holstein> *question*... how do i disable the pulseaudio jack source/sink thing?
<acmeinc> jack is locked on, even with process killed.  need to restart :/
<holstein> acmeinc: sometimes i have found that to be the case.. not sure what happens
<ailo> holstein: In qjackctl: Setup -> Misc -> (dbus something)
 * holstein looking
<ailo> It's really a bit messy with all these Jacks running around. You call Jack, and you never know who will anser
<ailo> answer*
<holstein> ailo: OH.. thats D-bus interface?
<acmeinc> holstein: yea restarted 20x yesterday.  i've been trying to streamline my setup, save routes ect.
<holstein> ailo: slick!
<ailo> holstein: Yeah. If you untoggle, qjackctl will start jackd instead. You can still manually get the PA sink and source going, but dbus won't start them automatically
<Winko> I recognise the locked jack situation anyone a solution instead of restarting the whole machine?
<ailo> Winko: To kill jackdbus: killall -9 jackdbus
<ailo> "-9" is what makes the difference
<ailo> jackd should not be as hard to kill?
<Winko> will it help to start that before starting jack gui?
<ailo> Winko: You mean qjackctl (jack gui)?. Problem with qjackctl right now is that it's not shutting down jackdbus properly
<holstein> ailo: thats just slick!.... did you do that?... i thought it would be a pain to revert to that if i needed
<ailo> After stopping jackdbus, it doesn't always stop, so you need to kill it manually
<ailo> holstein: No, it's like that in the Debian repo. We've really done nothing on that
<Winko> you can run a command after shutting jackgui, would that be a solution?
<Winko> Yes i meant qjackctl (sorry)
<ailo> Winko: Yes. You could have a script on the desktop that says killjack, and make it executable
<Winko> I can do that ;-) THNX!
<ailo> Winko: Like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300876/
<ailo> Sometimes I also need to kill pulseaudio to get jack to start again. But, for that, killall pulseaudio is enough
<Winko> ailo: THNX for the link, it's great!
<ailo> holstein: The big problem right now, also on 12.04 is that jackdbus won't stop using qjackctl, and that it's such a pain to kill it. Like you just heard, people find the only way to kill it is to reboot
<acmeinc> ailo: was this fixed in 12.10?
<ailo> acmeinc: No. I haven't heard of any fix for it yet
<holstein> it did ok for me just now, but im on a firewire device
<holstein> pulse is physically running on a device i havents started JACK on
<ailo> holstein: It's just a problem with jackdbus though
<acmeinc> ailo: couldn't we ad a default script to shutdown, killall -9 jackdbus?
<ailo> holstein: Once you start jackdbus, and the pulse sink and source are created in connect, you only need to go to the PA mixer, and choose jack as output for PA
<ailo> acmeinc: We've been testing that, but it was a while ago. Best thing would be to help the jack/qjackctl people to fix it, and then update 12.04/12.10 with the fix
<acmeinc> ...well it makes a good bandaid for now :)
<holstein> hehe.. im opening up a big ardour session at .7ms latency ;)
<ailo> holstein: I find that the PA bridge is pretty ok, but not at really low latencies
<ailo> 0.7, or 7ms?
<holstein> .7 :)
<holstein> 16 xruns... im going to relax that a bit...
<acmeinc> ailo:  so back to my xruns.  i was running quite a high latency during last night's sessoin, and i was geting xruns every 10 or so minutes...has this been common?  i remember a few months back someone had a bunch of xrun issues
<holstein> just testing at the absolute most extreme
<ailo> holstein: I don't think the 3.* kernels are as responsive as 2.6.37 - 2.6.38 were. Those were totally rocking
<ailo> acmeinc: Exactly every 10 min?
<holstein> ailo: so far, this is similar, if not better than what i was getting in 10.04
<ailo> acmeinc: And, could you read why you were getting xruns in the error message?
<acmeinc> no, that would be too easy
<acmeinc> unfortuantely i didnt notice until the session was over... we recorded live for 2 straight hours, i noticed xrun markers in ardour when i opened the program later that night
<holstein> yeah, i relaxed it to 5ms.. and everything is fine
<ailo> holstein: It's not bad, but it's not like 2.6.37. I will probably build one for my live setup later, just to get the absolute maximum out of it
<holstein> ailo: in 10.04, i couldnt get ardour to launch while set at .7ms
<holstein> uh-oh
<ailo> holstein: No need for -rt, aye?
<holstein> theres an xrun though..
<holstein> hmm...
<ailo> holstein: dbus? If yes, then it's due to pulseaudio
<holstein> its a "0(3)" type
<holstein> ailo: nah..i got that off right now
<acmeinc> holstein: any way to see latency w/o qjackctl or ardour open?
<holstein> could be CPU or network related
<Winko> ailo: I used the custom script in Jackctl to run before starting jack audio server. It rocks!!!
<ailo> Winko: Good to hear
<holstein> acmeinc: hmmm.. nt that im aware of.. i just assume the jack reporting is correct as well
<ailo> holstein: Might be the kernel is just not top notch
<holstein> ailo: maybe.. *question*- do i have cpu scaling on out of the box?
<ailo> holstein: It's giving me a lot more random xruns since 3.2* at least
<ailo> holstein: No, you need to set that
<holstein> ailo: well, this is not going to work for me
<ailo> Would be wrong to set it at performance, due to people having laptops, etc
<holstein> i mean, just cause i can start at .7 and its not stable at 5.. thats a regressions
<ailo> holstein: did you restart qjackctl after disabling dbus?
<holstein> ailo: yup.. and i dont see it in "connect"
<holstein> i would see it there, right?
<ailo> holstein: Yeah, but it happens it struggles to load after a while
<holstein> i could try disabling the networking, but i didnt need to do that in 10.04
<holstein> i did disable cpu throttling
<ailo> holstein: 5ms is pretty high though. Don't think I have problems like that. You could try a realtime kernel. Would be interesting to hear if you thought it was better
<acmeinc1> ailo: you say 5ms is high?  is it really though?  i usually run just under 20 in order to maintain stability.  i haven't been able to keep anything under 10 w/o xruns.  i doubt its hardware, unless its my firewire device directly.  i have phenom II quad, 8gb ram, ssd drive.  ....or was that sarcastic
<holstein> i can do 2.2 stable on my 10.04 rig
<holstein> i have a mixing jack profile that is more like 60ms though
<holstein> when i dont need low latency, i dont push it
<acmeinc1> holstein, so maybe you could copy your jackdrc for me?  or what kinda hardware are you running?  i'd assume my comp is fine, maybe its just my recording interface?...
<holstein> acmeinc1: i can do that... but i shut it down for the day and im getting ready to run
<holstein> acmeinc1: its firewire.. ffado driver
<acmeinc1> k, just drop me a message whenever you can.
<holstein> acmeinc1: remind me if i space it.. i didnt do anything crazy though
<holstein> just realtime kernel and testing.. trial and error
<acmeinc1> hostein: well i've been on 12.04 for a while, i'd hate to drop back to 10. actually it wouldnt be practical.  i dont believe there's a rt kernel for 12, right?
<holstein> acmeinc1: i just got started fooling around with it
<holstein> acmeinc1: i think its something with my setup
<acmeinc1> setup=recording devices?  or setup=configuration files?
<holstein> acmeinc1: both actually
<acmeinc1> well that narrows it down :)
<holstein> i need to try disabling things... networking.. CPU scaling if thats on
<holstein> acmeinc1: just need to get in it and sort it out
<holstein> the liqourix kernel was a little bit worse than the lowlatency one
<acmeinc1> will do...whats your firewire device?  i though you had presonus
<holstein> yup... presonus firepod
<holstein> ok.. gotta run..
<jjamez> I have a problem with the start menu thing.
<jjamez> is anybody here? please post if you read this.
<xrs1> doesnt keep settings?
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-24
<phil__> Hello there ... i would like to ask if (and how) i can download Ubuntu Studio with the windows installer for ubuntu ...as you can understand i am pretty new so , if this is an advanced task for me please let me know ...thanks
<ailo> phil__: wubi.exe is only Ubuntu AFAIK. You need a free partition on your hard drive, or use an external hard drive, if you want to install Ubuntu Studio
<ailo> phil__: You can also just create a bootable usb stick, or burn a DVD just to try it out first
<phil__> @ailo thanks a lot ...i will try that way :)
<ailo> phil__: If you install, be warned that during the process there will be a GRUB bootloader installed in the MBR(master boot record) of your first Hard Drive (don't remember if you could choose on which disk). This will replace Windows boot loader with the Ubuntu one
<ailo> phil__: You can read more about installing at https://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<ailo> phil__: And about dual booting, here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot
<phil__> ailo thanks for your help ...i am reading and Googling also ...
<contrapunctus> Happy continium, ailo...bwahahaha :)
<ailo-w> :)
<rolandow> hello
<rolandow> i want to try running mixxx on linux with my behringer bcd 3000 ... would ubunstu studio be a much better choice than the "normal" ubuntu?
<rolandow> i have a p4 2,8 ghz 1 GB ram laptop
<contrapunctus> rolandow
<contrapunctus> It'd be better because it has a better kernel, and some software comes preinstalled. Other than that, 1. IDK 2. I recommend UbuntuStudio+KXStudio
<contrapunctus> There might be other tweaks and fixes etc in UbuntuStudio as well. Making an audio production system from a vanilla distro is advanced user stuff.
<rolandow> hm..
<rolandow> ok .. i just read a tutorial who prefers a clean ubuntu .. i might try ubuntustudio if that doesn't work out ..
<rolandow> from what i read know i must make sure that i configure JACK correctly
<rolandow> what is this xrun errors i keep reading about?
<contrapunctus> Yeah, configuring JACK settings (if that's what you meant) will be the most critical and annoying part...but it's mostly the only part of config you have to do on any made-for-audio distro like UbuntuStudio.
<rolandow> ok .. but will jack recognize my midi controller?
<contrapunctus> I forgot what xruns are, but you're generally not meant to get too many of them.
<rolandow> or in other words: how can i found about the best settings for my midi controller?
<rolandow> yes.. that's what i read too .. but are xruns errors that i will see on my screen?
<rolandow> or will it just be a freezing system ?
<contrapunctus> It should. If not, post in UbuntuStudio forums or linuxmusicians.com forums.
<contrapunctus> No, xruns are skips in audio.
<contrapunctus> Xrun notifications it comes up in message windows.
<contrapunctus> *come up
<contrapunctus> IRC channels can also help, maybe faster than forums.
<contrapunctus> #ubuntustudio, #lau (linux audio users), and #opensourcemusicians are the ones I know of.
<rolandow> yes.. i am trying to prepare now :)
<rolandow> reading and gathering information as much as possile.. then i saw there was this irc channel so that's why i came here...
<contrapunctus> Cool...
<rolandow> started irc again a few weeks back for magento .. (used to be an irc addict, hehe) .. which is actually really helpfull
<contrapunctus> I see O.o
<contrapunctus> Linux audio setup is not very hard, but kind of patience-testing.
<rolandow> well .. i don't need anything pro .. not really
<rolandow> i'll be using it as a toy .. sort of better-than-winamp setup
<contrapunctus> o.o
<rolandow> hehe
<contrapunctus> :)
<contrapunctus> Well, I'll be off, tis lunchtime.
<rolandow> i will enjoy playing with it, but i don't think i will ever be on stage with my DJ skills ;-)
<rolandow> ok .. thanks for your response!
<contrapunctus> BTW, you might be interested in
<contrapunctus> Louigi Verona on YouTube. ;)
<contrapunctus> His music might interest you...although Ionno if he is a DJ.
<contrapunctus> ciao ^^
<rolandow> i'll check i tout
<ailo-w> Ubuntu Open Week starting in a couple of minutes, if anyone's interested, at #ubuntu-classroom
<ailo-w> Schedule here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<FloatingGoat> hey
<FloatingGoat> commjnity service
<Blackhaus> can anyone help with a dual-monitor issue?
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-25
<gaetano_> hello!
<smartboyhw> Hello gaetano_
<gaetano_> its is possible to change the colors of the software center? i means letters and background...because they are almost the same color and i cant read whats there!
<gaetano_> smartbolyhw: hi, do u know how to do it!?
<smartboyhw> gaetano_, er.......... IDK
<gaetano_> smartboyhw: whats that!?
<smartboyhw> gaetano_, I Don't Know
<gaetano_> smarthboyw: what colors do u see on ur software center?
<smartboyhw> gaetano_, software center isn't our expertise.....
<gaetano_> ailo: how u doing!?
<ailo> gaetano_: Pretty good. And you?
<ailo> gaetano_: I'm just on my way out the door :)
<gaetano_> smartboyhw: ok..i just wanted to know what colors display on other unbuntu software center
<gaetano_> ailo: im good too thanks!
<gaetano_> ailo: at the end i installed the drivers following the link u showed me the other day..and thats how it ended up :  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 41 not upgraded.
<gaetano_> gaetano@gaetano-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$
<gaetano_> ailo: does it means i already got all drivers i need!?
<smartboyhw> gaetano_, well you should use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade it then
<gaetano_> smartboyhw: u mean i gotta type sudo apt - get dist-upgrade after that and then reboot?
<smartboyhw> gaetano_, yes
<gaetano_> smartboyhw: ok gonna try it
<gaetano_> smartboyhw: thats what append: gaetano@gaetano-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gaetano_> Reading package lists... Done
<gaetano_> Building dependency tree
<gaetano_> Reading state information... Done
<gaetano_> Calculating upgrade... Done
<gaetano_> The following packages will be upgraded:
<gaetano_>   apparmor apport apport-gtk apport-symptoms apt apt-transport-https apt-utils
<gaetano_>   aptdaemon aptdaemon-data coreutils dh-apparmor libapt-inst1.4 libapt-pkg4.12
<gaetano_>   libc-bin libc-dev-bin libc6 libc6-dev libgl1-mesa-dev libgl1-mesa-dri
<gaetano_>   libgl1-mesa-glx libglapi-mesa libglu1-mesa libldap-2.4-2 libparted0debian1
<gaetano_>   libpython3.2 libxatracker1 lsb-base lsb-release mesa-common-dev
<gaetano_>   multiarch-support parted python-apport python-aptdaemon
<gaetano_>   python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets python-aptdaemon.pkcompat python-problem-report
<gaetano_>   python3.2 python3.2-minimal update-notifier update-notifier-common
<gaetano_>   xserver-xorg-input-wacom
<gaetano_> 41 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<smartboyhw> Hey hey hey dont;t copit it all here
<gaetano_> Need to get 24.8 MB of archives.
<gaetano_> After this operation, 79.9 kB disk space will be freed.
<gaetano_> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<smartboyhw> gaetano_, it is best to upgrade..
<ailo> gaetano_: I don't see anything about nvidia drivers there
<gaetano_> smartboyhw: why i dont have to copy here?
<ailo> gaetano_: Did you do: sudo apt-get update?
<ailo> gaetano_: Use paste.ubuntu.com
<gaetano_> ailo: yes!!
<ailo> gaetano_: What is the output from this command: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<gaetano_> ailo: appeared that: gaetano@gaetano-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<gaetano_> paullo612-unityshell-rotated-precise.list
<gaetano_> paullo612-unityshell-rotated-precise.list.save
<gaetano_> ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-precise.list
<gaetano_> gaetano@gaetano-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$
<contrapunctus> gaetano_, use pastebin or paste.ubuntu.com, to avoid flooding the IRC and improve readability =S
<contrapunctus> (and therefore help us help you)
<gaetano_> contrapunctus: ok i did it
<contrapunctus> Cool, paste the paste link here ;)
<contrapunctus> (...in the future, that is)
<gaetano_> contrapunctus: thanks
<ailo> gaetano_: Precise? How about the output from this command: cat /etc/issue
<gaetano_> ailo:  iim still adding PPA...its kind of slow...
<gaetano_> when the update is done and i reboot, ill try this command u said
<gaetano_> ailo: brb
<Z0oM> hi
<smartboyhw> Hi Z0oM
<Z0oM> mmm
<smartboyhw> mmm?
<Z0oM> hydrogen aplies swing to semiquavers
<smartboyhw> Z0oM, .....what?
<Z0oM> I am not able to play quavers with swing....
<smartboyhw> Oh ok
<Z0oM> hydrogen is a drum machine
<Z0oM> Does anyone know how to play quavers with swing in hydrogen?
<gaetano_> ailo:i finished the update of PPA...it says DKMS completed..its ok!? do i reboot now?
<ailo> gaetano_: Sounds right, yes
<ailo> gaetano_: But, I'm not sure what you updated though
<ailo> gaetano_: Didn't seem you updated any graphic drivers from what I saw
<gaetano_> ailo: i show u more...
<gaetano_> ailo: what are DMKS?
<gaetano_> ailoDKMS
<ailo> gaetano_: It's something that automatically builds kernel modules for some things, like graphic drivers
<ailo> gaetano_: Maybe just reboot and see how things went. Then, if you have time, do try the commands I showed you earlier. Post them on paste.ubuntu.com and let me know, ok?
<gaetano_> ailo ok!
<gaetano_> ailo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304967/
<ailo> gaetano_: Well, clearly you have a ubuntu studio 12.04 installation
<ailo> gaetano_: So, one reason why drivers aren't working could be because they are too old to support your device
<ailo> gaetano_: Try this: apt-cache show nvidia-current | grep Version
<ailo> and this: apt-cache show nvidia-current-updates | grep Version
<gaetano_> ailo: but the PPA i added now are compatible with ubuntustudio 12.04
<gaetano_> ailo: ok, first i reboot then i type these command
<ailo> gaetano_: No need to reboot
<gaetano_> ailo:
<gaetano_> ok
<ailo> gaetano_: I want to see what version of the drivers you have
<gaetano_> ailo:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304984/
<gaetano_> ailo: i want to show u something else may be interesting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1305007/
<holstein> gaetano_: for me.. i got an "nvidia" entry in the menu
<holstein> i ran it and generated an xorg.conf from it
<ailo> gaetano_: Ah, yeah. You have a much newer driver now. try rebooting. Hopefully it will work now
<ailo> holstein: On newer releases you only create an xorg.conf if you use nvidia-settings to save specific settings
<ailo> I made sure he has none
<ailo> Cause those can also make drivers fail
<holstein> cool...
<gaetano_> ailo: wow it would be great! gonna do it!
<ailo> no gaetano_. Hope it didn't explode on him
<diplomatico> could anyone help with compiz issues I'm having?
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-26
<studio-user277> hi
<studio12> On a scale of 1 to 10: What's your favorite color of the alphabet?   Can you smell the musical colors? They taste like burning :P
 * studio12 12.04.1 Installer: "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. This is a fatal error."
<ailo> studio12: multiple hard drives?
<studio12> installing from live USB w/ 4GB persistence to 16GB USB
<studio12> no hard drive
<ailo> studio12: What are you installing to?
<studio12> 16GB USB drive formatted as ext2 used as "/" (no swap)
<ailo> studio12: So, you have two usb sticks. One from which you install, and one to which you install?
<studio12> correct
<ailo> I'm guessing the one you installed to was not /dev/sda
<ailo> Don't remember if it was possible to decide where to install GRUB now
<ailo> studio12: You can add GRUB afterwards
<studio12> ubiquity (correct?) reported that there was only /dev/sda to install to
<studio12> the lights blinked during file copy showing data was going the right way
<studio12> (the USB drives have activity LEDS)
<ailo> studio12: If everything else went fine, just follow this and you get GRUB installed  http://www.av8n.com/computer/htm/grub-reinstall.htm
<studio12> well the installation is not complete. i've done this a few times to remeber there is a few more steps it will do after installing grub
<ailo> Usually it's the last steo
<ailo> step*
<ailo> Before reboot
<studio12> so that would be just updates then
<studio12> so i should open up console and install grub manulally right now?
<studio12> manually*
<ailo> studio12: Ah, yeah. You're still in the live environment
<ailo> Well, yea. But, just installing it will probably not work. Following the steps in the link will
<studio12> k
<ailo> A major seems red to me. Another guy says green
<studio12> this just isnt working
<holstein> this?
<studio12> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/radicula /dev/sda "/usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Your embedding area is unusually small.  core.img won't fit in it.."
<holstein> studio12: what are you doing?
<studio12> installing to a 16gb flashdrive
<studio12> ubiquity failed to install grub
<holstein> studio12: id didnt for me
<holstein> it*
<holstein> studio12: what iso did you use?
<studio12> i know i usually dont have any issues
<studio12> 12.04.1 AMD64
<studio12> so grub wont install.. now what? restart, format and start all over?
<holstein> studio12: the question is.. why wont grub install?
<holstein> studio12: what would i do?
<holstein> i would test the hard drive... make sure that you can partition it
<holstein> studio12: i would consider trying something like plop.. or gag.. some 3rd party bootloader that doesnt need installed.. just to see whats going on
<studio12> im in the live enviornment right now. setup just failed
<holstein> studio12: setup?
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> you could verify the installer
<studio12> i dont have windows
<studio12> i have this live USB
<holstein> studio12: i didnt imply you have windwos
<studio12> the link did
<holstein> the md5 link gives examples for checking in windwos as well as linux
<holstein> studio12: assuming one has downloaded the iso's and wants to confirm in windows
<holstein> studio12: you can just check in the other one.. or in the menu of the live CD at boot up
<studio12> that sounds like the best coarse of action
<holstein> you can tap shift and see "check disc" or something like that
<studio12> ill try that now
<holstein> studio12: i usually just start testing from the beginning.. the installer... the hard driver.. the ram
<holstein> there is a memtest on the live CE
<holstein> CD*
<ailo> Sorry I missed that
<ailo> He wasn't following instructions well
<ailo> As /dev/sda was not his install HD
<ailo> holstein: If you had read the backscroll, his GRUB install failed, cause /dev/sda was the install medium
<holstein> ailo: i didnt go back very far
<holstein> i should have, but i was chating elsewhere :/
<studio12> disk check completed without errors
<studio12> memtest passed
<ailo> studio12: Hey, seems like you might have missed something during the GRUB install
<studio12> what happened?
<ailo> studio12: You need to make sure you mount the right partition, and that you install to the right device
<ailo> /dev/sda was your installation medium, from what I gathered
<ailo> So, not where you should  install GRUB
<studio12> well i already deleted the partition with gparted im starting over. something went horribly wrong i've never had that happen b4 when the disk and drive were good
<ailo> studio12: You would have been fine just installing GRUB
<studio12> last time sda was the 2nd blank USB disk. this time it is correctly showing up as sdb in gparted
<ailo> Well, then the install will work. Just a bit of wasted time on both our accounts
<studio12> i always partition with gparted first b4 beginning the installation
<studio12> failed to boot. cant find /dev/sdb     installing again, this time the destination drive is reported as /dev/sdb again
<studio12> reported as /dev/sda*
<ailo-w> studio12: Why not just install GRUB manually?
<ailo-w> You'll save a bit of time
<studio12> i will if it fails again. i have a good fealing about this boot
<ailo-w> I guess you're not a Star Wars person
<studio12> in the meantime i filed a bug report on the failed install
<Studio12> everything is good now
<ailo-w> Studio12: Glad to hear it
<Chamunks> Hey im brand spankin new to ustudio and im just trying to plug my mic into skype
<Chamunks> skype just gave up on the echo test.
<sebastien_studio> Bonjour, depuis le passage en 12.10 (64bits) je trouve que par moment j'ai de gros ralentissements... et vous ?
<leo_> hi
<gaetano> someone knows what kind of error is it? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1307692/
<UberMusik1> greetings .. anyone familiar with the m-audio 24/96?  i'm trying to monitor the S/PDIF i'm feeding from an external device, and I'm not familiar with the mixer settings in UbuntuStudio to get this working (recently migrated from WinBlows which had a dedicated mixer software for the card ) … could someone please point me in the right direction  :-)
<Chamunks> I've followed a youtube video to set up Jackd with pulseaudio-modules-jack and thats running beautifully but I cant seem to pipe my mic anywhere.
<UberMusik1> never mind .. i figured it out .. solution for the curious: i opened alsamixer in a terminal and made sure the S/PDIF Multi levels were up in the capture settings .. then i used Patchage, and routed channel 12 (capture) to my Ardour track input .. and my signal made it through .. fantastic
<alias-atlas> впервые пользуюсь этим IRC
<alias-atlas> это типа чат? кто скажет?
<Unit193> !ru | alias-atlas
<ubottu> alias-atlas: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<studio-user985> Hello
<studio-user985> 8)
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-27
<vista_ubuntustud> hi, I am from Germany and want to install ubuntustudio on a thinkpad where vista is preinstalled. During Installation of UbubntStudio 12.04 I chose "Install Ubuntu Studio besides Windows Vista"
<vista_ubuntustud> But where would UbuntuStudio be installed? On 44,2 GB or 35,8 GB of my 60 MB HDD?
<vista_ubuntustud> I want 60 MB fpr UbuntuStudio and 20 MB for Vista.
<vista_ubuntustud> GB
<vista_ubuntustud> Sorry, I have a 80 GB HDD and want 60 GB for UbuntuStudio.
<ailo> vista_ubuntustud: I've never tried that option, but logically, it will install Ubuntu Studio on the partition that is not Windows Vista
<ailo> vista_ubuntustud: Have a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot
<vista_ubuntustud> Hi ailo! The problem is that I do not know, where Vista is (will be). On 44,2 GB or 35,8 GB?
<ailo> vista_ubuntustud: Either it is already there, and you find out by using any disk utility tool (or My Computer under Vista), or it is not there yet, in which case you should not use the alternative install next to Vista(which should not appear if it is not there), and install Ubuntu to any partition you like
<ailo> vista_ubuntustud: There's usually one partition for the Vista installation files as well
<ailo> It's not visible under Vista. It's a partition at the beginning of the disk
<ailo> Well, any newer Windows installation, usually
<ailo> At the beginning of the disk..
<vista_ubuntustud> The partition 44,2 GB /35,8 GB is only an proposal of UbuntuStudio. At the moment only Vista is installed.
<ailo> vista_ubuntustud: Are you in the live environment?
<vista_ubuntustud> no, I had to dissconnect the laptop
<vista_ubuntustud> only one internet connection...
<ailo> vista_ubuntustud: I mean, are you booted into the "Try Ubuntu" live session?
<ailo> That should be Try Ubuntu Studio..
<ailo> I recomend you do that before installing
<vista_ubuntustud> no, this computer is off at the moment
<vista_ubuntustud> no, not the live version...
<vista_ubuntustud> I wanted to install directly
<ailo> vista_ubuntustud: Well, I recommend you use the live environment
<ailo> vista_ubuntustud: Here's what you do
<ailo> vista_ubuntustud: Boot into the live environment. Open the file manager (nautilus). mount all the extra partitions you see at the side view
<vista_ubuntustud> I could try that, but probably I have to answer the same question there....
<vista_ubuntustud> There are no extra partiotions. Only Vista ist installed.
<ailo> vista_ubuntustud: Use a disk utility tool (Disks on 12.10, disk utility on 12.04) and see what the names for the partitions are, i.e. /dev/sd*
<ailo> vista_ubuntustud: If you don't have an empty partition for Ubuntu Studio, you'd first have to create one
<ailo> vista_ubuntustud: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions
<vista_ubuntustud> yes, ubuntustudio will create one, but is it the 44,2 GB or the 35,8 GB partiton?
<ailo> vista_ubuntustud: Ubuntu Studio will not create a partition. You will have to choose one, if there is one available
<ailo> vista_ubuntustud: If you read what I wrote, you will find out how to decide which one to choose
<ailo> vista_ubuntustud: I recommend you read through this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot
<vista_ubuntustud> If I say: yes, install...  will ubuntustudio on 44.2 GB or on 35,8 GB?
<ailo> vista_ubuntustud: How could I know? I have not used a disk utility tool on your computer to find out
<vista_ubuntustud> the utility can show nothing, because inly vist is installed at the moment
<vista_ubuntustud> only vista
<vista_ubuntustud> I will try the live version and I hope the installtion dialoge will be better...
<ailo> vista_ubuntustud: I advice you go to #ubuntu to ask about this sort of problem. U
<ailo> vista_ubuntustud: We, the Ubuntu Studio devs don't deal a lot with dual partition on Windows systems. Besides, this is the same on all Ubuntu versions
<vista_ubuntustud> I went to Ubuntu forum and got no answer so far...
<ailo> Well, be patient. I'd rather wait before messing things up by mistake :)
<vista_ubuntustud> It seems that I am the only person who installs UbuntuStudio 12.04 on Vista preinstalled..
<vista_ubuntustud> thank you for your time! :-)
<MarcOChapeau> Hey everyone :)
<MarcOChapeau> quick question: is anyone here a hdsp multiface user ?
<ailo> MarcOChapeau: You could try asking on some other channels, such as #opensourcemusicians
<MarcOChapeau> ailo: yeah but I had an ubuntu specific question
<MarcOChapeau> trying to determine if I have a driver issue or a hardware issue
<ailo> MarcOChapeau: Well, that's not Ubuntu Studio specific though
<ailo> MarcOChapeau: What kind of issue do you have?
<ailo> MarcOChapeau: Actually the best resources for info I'd say are the Linux User Mail list, and a few forums, like the ubuntu forum. I'll gladly answer any question you have though
<gaetano_> i tried to add PPA and i got these errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309180/
<gaetano_> what it means?
<gaetano_> ailo: hi! u there?
<ailo> gaetano_: Seems to be some problem with the gpg gey that belongs to that PPA.
<ailo> gaetano_: You should google about the PPA and the key
<ailo> gaetano_: Or, just contact the person who has the PPA (there's usually an email on their launchpad page)
<gaetano_> ailo: now i cant even open ubuntu software center...
<ailo> gaetano_: If you want to remove the PPA, just remove it from /etc/apt/sources.d/<my_ppa>
<ailo> Then do: sudo apt-get update
<ailo> gaetano_: That will get things back to normal
<gaetano_> ailo: ok, gonna do it
<ailo> Don't forget to contact the PPA owner
<gaetano_> ailo: what do u think if i uninstall ubuntu and reinstall it again!?
<gaetano_> ailo: because i think its a mess
<ailo> gaetano_: If you want, install the newer version. It might be better for you: Ubuntu Studio 12.10
<ailo> Better graphic card support, probably
<ailo> not for ATI card though :)
<gaetano_> ailo: yes..i think its better at this point. what version are u using?
<ailo> gaetano_: https://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<ailo> I use many versions, since I am a developer. But, I'm on 12.10 right now. It's a good release
<MarcOChapeau> ailo: Yep I know it's not ubuntu specific, but I'm wondering if I'm not hitting an alsa driver bug. of, and I know the LAU and LAD lists. I'm the mailman for those :)
<gaetano_> ailo: thanks! kind as always!
<ailo> MarcOChapeau: What kind of problem are you having?
<ailo> gaetano_: Good luck
<gaetano_> ailo: whats ATI card?
<ailo> gaetano_: Radeoen, AMD, ATI
<ailo> gaetano_: Not nvidia
<gaetano_> ailo: what u think it could be that the ubuntu center software doesnt run?
<MarcOChapeau> ailo: ok, when recording I see sound in hdspmixer, but nothing in ardour. when playing sound, I see stuff comming out of ardour but nothing on the hdspmixer metters. I did check my jack connections :) also I did a few tests without jack with just aplay (paul davis gave me this advice). It is one good way to find out if you're having an alsa driver issue or if it is jack related
<gaetano_> ailo: the link for the ubuntu downolad says : "Release notes
<gaetano_> Ubuntu Studio 12.04 LTS Precise Pangolin is the current recommended Long Term Support release for production machines requiring maximum stability."
<gaetano_> ailo: what why they cecommend it?
<gaetano_> ailo: what kind of developer are u?
<ailo> MarcOChapeau: I think you might have the HW levels muted, or set to lowest. There should be a specific HW mixer for your device, available in the Ubuntu Studio menu under Audio and Mixers. Also, the generic alsa mixer should probably work too
<ailo> On my device, which is a M-Audio Delta 66, I need to raise levels for my ins and outs before getting audio. they are always muted by default
<ailo> I use mudita24, which is a mixer for devices with that chip
<ailo> gaetano_: LTS is mainly important if you are running a server, or perhaps the Ubuntu desktop. It's really not that revelevant.
<ailo> gaetano_: 5 years support, compared to 2 years
<gaetano_> ailo: this is the error about software center: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309348/
<gaetano_> ailo: and..what Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". means?
<ailo> gaetano_: I told you about the software center. Remove the PPA, and then do: sudo apt-get update
<gaetano_> ailo: ah ok sorry...
<ailo> gaetano_: The PPAs are located in the dir /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<ailo> * is whatever PPA you have added'
<gaetano_> ailo: im gonna install ubuntustudio 12.10 now. i want to see if this time everything will be good. i let u know
<ailo> gaetano_: Yeah, let's hope so :)
<gaetano_> ailo: :)
<gaetano_> ailo: what i coose, 64 bit or 32 bit for installation?
<holstein> if i had issues with the 64, i would try the 32
<holstein> not much difference these days as far as compatibility
<holstein> i usually let the use case dictate if i use 64bit
<gaetano_> holstein: ok
<holstein> like my netbook could use a 64bit OS.. but i feeel the overhead wouldnt be worth it.. and i have 2 gb memory
<holstein> but, my audio production machine has 8gb's of ram... and i want the 64bit
<ailo> gaetano_: 64bit is just fine
<ailo> holstein: The PAE kernel, which is default for 32 bit systems can handle big RAM
<ailo> But, I don't think there are very many cases these days when you'll feel 64bit was a bad idea
<holstein> yup... i was thinking more of the argument that having 64bit on smaller ram would be bad
<ailo> There are a few applications here and there, like banking apps and stuff like that, which may be problematic
<ailo> Ah, yeah. 2GB and 64bit is not a very good idea
<holstein> i dont feel my netbook would benefit from 64bit
<holstein> but my server with only 2gb's.. i tried 64bit there
<holstein> i cant say that i care enough to notice. or notice enough to care
<ailo> But then, I don't think 2GB is a lot even on 32bit
<gaetano_> im installing 12.10 version guys!!!
<gaetano_> :)
<holstein> i usually just grab the 32.. unless im feeling adventerous... then i grab the 64.. and im being les surprised with issues by the 64bit version
<ailo> A server won't need more than 1GB, if it's just a simple personal server
<smartboyhw> gaetano_, good:D
<holstein> ailo: the "test" install of ubuntstudio 12.10 that im running is 64bit... works great.. everything out of the box
<ailo> holstein: 64bits is being proposed as the default medium for Ubuntu. It's not experimental in any way
<gaetano_> after the installation of 12.10 version i need to add PPA!?
<smartboyhw> gaetano_, PPA of what?
<ailo> gaetano_: I don't think so
<ailo> gaetano_: The nvidia driver is quite up to date on 12.10
<gaetano_> ailo:NVIDIA geforce drivers
<gaetano_> smartboyhwNVIDIA geforce drivers
<smartboyhw> !?
<studio-user055> hi
<ailo> studio-user055: hey
<smartboyhw> studio-user055, welcome!
<studio-user055> just installing ubuntu studio..
<smartboyhw> studio-user055, good
<studio-user055> anyone here knows how to connect Scarlett Focusrite..
<studio-user055> i want to link focusrite here at ubuntu studio
<smartboyhw> studio-user055, who?
<studio-user055> focusrite for recording..
<smartboyhw> studio-user055, oh.... ailo you use that?
<ailo> studio-user055: Have you been at ffado.org?
<studio-user055> not yet..
<ailo> studio-user055: You'll find some info on firewire support on Linux there
<studio-user055> ok.. thank you..
<ailo> studio-user055: When you know it's supported, and you're ready to use the device, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204#Starting_Jack
<ailo> studio-user055: You'll be using the ffado-mixer most probably to set volumes for the device
<studio-user055> thanx for the info.. it will be a big help for me..
<ailo> studio-user055: Have a look around at the community docs also. You'll find a lot of info there, especially about where else to look for info
<ailo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio
<studio-user055> is ardour DAW included in Ubuntu Studio full version? or limited?
<holstein> studio-user055: there is only one version.. and ardour is on it
<holstein> studio-user055: ardour is in most major distro repositories... if you were to install debian/ubuntu, you can just sudo apt-get install it
<studio-user055> so it means i can use all the features of ardour when i'm done installing ubuntu studio..? sorry for the question.. i'm just so excited to have a quick response here rather than to search the answer on the net.. hehe..
<holstein> studio-user055: installing/using ardour will be easy, relatively
<holstein> studio-user055: if you've never used ardour or a DAW, then there will be a learning curve
<holstein> the first challenge for you is going to be JACK and using the firewire interface
<holstein> as a firewire user, i suggest not learning all of this at once.. i say, load up the ubuntustudio live CD.. poke around.. try and get JACK running on the internal sound card
<studio-user055> ok.. so i have to figure out Jack first..
<holstein> play around a bit there... read about the ffado support for your firewire card.. try and get JACK running from there... then install
<studio-user055> actually im installing ubuntu studio now.. i'm just waiting for it to finish updating.. and i'm using the liveCD now..
<smartboyhw> studio-user055, good
<studio-user055> i used ubuntu desktop before.. but not the studio version..
<holstein> studio-user055: i typically test for hardare compatibilty before installing.. like to see that all the graphics hardware and audio hardware is compatibile before installing... see what is suppoted out of the box
<holstein> studio-user055: ubuntustudio is ubuntu.. just customized
<studio-user055> it's amazing..
<studio-user055> i wanna be free from windows.. hehehe.. that's why i want to figure out the things i do with windows and do it here..
<studio-user055> 10mins more to finish..
<holstein> studio-user055: i am "free of windows" but it took a while to migrate my audio studio
<holstein> i need to be doing work and just switching one day wasnt an option
<holstein> it took months of preperation and testing...
<studio-user055> hehe.. good for you.. i hope this will be good for me too..
<holstein> studio-user055: i did a presentation at my LUG called "linux is not magic"
<holstein> i think its a good idea to keep things in perspective... i personally dont choose to use linux because its "free of charge".. i prefer it
<holstein> i think anything you can do to ease the transition... take the time to do it
<holstein> dont expect to just fire up the desktop and "get to work"
<studio-user055> i keep that in mind.. thanx..
<holstein> you wouldnt epect that of any other platform.. those platforms dont even come with all the tools included anyway
<holstein> expect*
<julian_c> Nor are said tools so readily available.
<studio-user055> i'll bear that in mind..
<studio-user055> got to go.. thanx for the tim..
<studio-user055> time..
<jta> ok I'm here
<jta> holstein:
<jta> ailo: so you have been working on it recently?
<holstein> jta: you should join #ubuntustudio-devel
<jta> k
<Guest44778> hello
<Guest44778> I am sooooo new to this...
<heart-rythms> Can someone help me with my jack and laditray ??
<wip> woah NICE !!! i really like the new version of ubuntu-studio. i made myself a gift yesterday... and bought a computer only for audio, it's fast as hell and i can finally have latency under < 10 ms - before my laptop was not fast enough. thx
<wip> i just have 1 problem... hd4000 = 1/4 times the computer boot with a blank screen... i can go in hit ctrl+alt+f1 to go in console. but trying to startx = failed
<wip> anyone heard something about this issue?
<len-dt> wip I am not sure I know what you are saying.
<len-dt> Sounds like a part boot
<len-dt> but I don't know what the hd4000 is about
<wip> i don't have a graphic card, only a CPU with built-in graphic (HD4000)
<wip> when booting ubuntu-studio, sometimes it works (i see xfce) but most of the times i just get a blank screen
<len-dt> Ah, ok. This will not be a Ubuntu Studio only problem then.
<wip> depends, might be related to kernel 3.5?!?
<len-dt> Have you by chance tried the vanilla Ubuntu? (desktop)
<wip> no, went directly to ubuntu-studio :)
<len-dt> All the Ubuntus have the same kernel. The lowlatency kernel is one setting difference from generic.
<wip> will troubleshoot, but maybe someone here is using hd4000 (i heard about setting a thing in grub)
<wip> ok thx
<len-dt> Ok, Did you have any boot problems with the live dvd?
<wip> not at all !
<wip> i think it's related to the driver (intel) / X11 conf
<wip> maybe the live dvd was using a generic graphic driver
<len-dt> Hmmm, I have something like that with my old (8 years or more) Nvidia card
<len-dt> The live ISO comes with lowlatency as well
<wip> what is very odd is that sometimes it boots fine!
<len-dt> In my case the screen blanks but comes back to the login screen when x starts
<wip> yep, but i don't think that the live ISO boots with the intel driver (video)
<len-dt> Yes.
<wip> will ask around!
<len-dt> The live ISO "should" be the saem as a normal login.
<len-dt> I have found though that there are some differences in the initrd file
<len-dt> The initrd file in the ISO seems to work better than the one generated by the installed version.
<len-dt> This is something I want to investigate.
 * wip is on google trying to find a solution
<len-dt> wip, this should be a common to all ubuntu problem as that part of things happens before any xfce specific things happen.
<gaetano_> ailo: during the installation of ubuntu 12.10 i got the following error: tracker gave HTTP response code 0. what does that means?
<heart-rythms> hello can someone help me ?
<len-dt> Please state the area where you need help. Not all of us know everything :)
<heart-rythms> treu
<heart-rythms> i use ubuntu studio. i woud like to broadcast my whole studio sound. i did set up my jack in laditray. it worked for a 5 minutes after that my jack got sick. it didnt start. after some help around here no one founds a solution so i reinstalled ubuntu studio and everything is fine again. Now i want to ask if someone can help me to config jack and laditray the correct way before it happens again
<Len-nb> I have not used ladi at all or sessions really. There are some who have though. ailo and falktx come to mind.
<Len-nb> I think they are both probably asleep by now though.
<heart-rythms> ailo did help me earlier but i think he is away at the moment
<heart-rythms> yes i think
<Len-nb> it is quite late at night where he is
<heart-rythms> do u know about qjack ?
<ailo> I don't use ladi either
<heart-rythms> aah hi ailo
<ailo> I'm mostly using puredata. Seldom touch anything else
<heart-rythms> i managed to get jack working back
<heart-rythms> i reinstalled ubuntu studio
<ailo> heart-rythms: I saw. I'd advice you to google about ladi documentation
<heart-rythms> but now no sound because it isnt set up
<ailo> I'm sure there's some help section in the program too
<ailo> heart-rythms: As someone suggested, might be best to learn how to use jackd first
<heart-rythms> i got documentation from a really old version on the site of laditray self and nothing found on google
<ailo> heart-rythms: Start with jackd, and learn how to get sound
<heart-rythms> jackd isnt in my program list
<ailo> heart-rythms: Which device did yous tart jack with?
<heart-rythms> i got qjackctl
<heart-rythms> what u mean with wich device ?
<ailo> heart-rythms: qjackctl starts jackdbus by default, but if you disable dbus support in "Setup" -> "Misc", it will start jackd instead
<ailo> heart-rythms: device == audio card
<heart-rythms> yes u want to know wich card i have ?
<heart-rythms> or...?
<ailo> heart-rythms: You have at least two devices. Each time you restart your computer, they may change places. You remember? hw:0, hw:1
<heart-rythms> yes
<ailo> heart-rythms: I'm a bit busy now, but try to learn about starting jack and getting sound first
<heart-rythms> jack is set to dummy right now. My soundcard is always hw0 it is onboard. next is my hdmi sound output on my video card as hw1
<ailo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204
<heart-rythms> ty
<ailo> heart-rythms: As I said, there is no garantee your onboard is hw:0. Every time you boot, they might be at different places
<ailo> heart-rythms: If jack is set to dummy, that means you are not using any driver
<heart-rythms> true
<ailo> heart-rythms: The dummy is a dummy driver
<ailo> heart-rythms: Just for testing
<ailo> heart-rythms: You need to use alsa
<heart-rythms> i know i try the tutorial i did before
<heart-rythms> it did worked for 5 minutes
<heart-rythms> maybe i did sometinh wrong
<ailo> heart-rythms: It worked for 5 min with alsa?
<heart-rythms> yes alsa driver
<heart-rythms> basic setup for capture and playback
<ailo> heart-rythms: If you keep having problems, do try your pci card
<heart-rythms> noting special
<heart-rythms> yes then i need to buy new one
<heart-rythms> so il try it one more time
<heart-rythms> ty for help
 * ailo sighs at trying to get ATI graphics to work
<ailo> My card is not supported anymore. It's not even that old
<ailo> Trying catalyst 9.3 on Precise :O
<wip> len-dt: found my problem: lightdm!
<wip> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1066410
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066410 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm doesn't load correctly on Ubuntu 12.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<len-dt> wip, O goody. Is that specific to your video card then?
<wip> no, i think it's because my new computer is too fast :)
<wip> needs to add sleep 2! i have a SSD / sata 6
<wip> without the sleep 2 i didn't even see the ubuntu studio logo at boot time
<contrapunctus> lol wip :))
<len-dt> wip thankyou for finding that. I'll try to remember in case someone else asks.
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-28
<gaetano_> ailo: hello!
<gaetano_> ailo:how are u?
<gaetano_> hello everyone, i just finished the transmission for the installation of ubuntu studio 12.10...what am i gonna do for complete the installation? the transmission doesnt say anything else
<smartboyhw> gaetano_, what transmission? It is a torrent app...
<gaetano_> smartboyhw: yes the torrent...what i have to do now?
<smartboyhw> gaetano_, you have to put it into a USB. Use unetbootin
<gaetano_> smartboyhw:  whats unetbootin?
<smartboyhw> gaetano_, it is a software for creating a live USB.
<gaetano_> smartboyhw: so i need to download unetbootin for linux, and then?
<smartboyhw> gaetano_, yes, then just follow it:P
<gaetano_> smartboyhw: :)) ok! with u guys here ill become a computer genius!!
<smartboyhw> LOL
<gaetano_> smartboyhw: lol, in the unetbootin homepage says the official derivates supported for ubuntu are till 12.04...and me i installing 12.10....is it ok the same way?
<smartboyhw> gaetano_, you did download the ISO right?
<smartboyhw> select Diskimage, and browse to the ISO
<gaetano_> smartboyhw: where is diskimage?
<smartboyhw> gaetano_, wait wait wait
<smartboyhw> in terminal just type "sudo apt-get install unetbootin"
<gaetano_> smartboyhw: i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1311878/
<smartboyhw> gaetano_, ask it in #ubuntu please:P
<gaetano_> smartboyhw: ok!
<gaetano_> smartboyhw:  is it a strange error?
<gaetano_> smartboyhw: they sayid to remove the error but i dont know how to do it! lol
<gaetano_> smartboyhw : dont u know how to do it?
<gaetano_> ailo: hello ailo! are u there?!?
<smartboyhw> gaetano, sorry never encountered that error so
<gaetano> i think its better for me to get an USB and put ubuntustudio there
<gaetano> smartboyhw: do i need to open the torrent with brasero with te iso extension and then piu it into the USB right?
<smartboyhw> !?
<gaetano> smartboyhw: lol, if i want to put ubuntu into a pen drive what i have to do?
<smartboyhw> gaetano, er can you find startup disk creator?
<gaetano> smartboyhw: where should it be?
<smartboyhw> gaetano, are you using Ubuntu NOW?
<gaetano> yes
<smartboyhw> gaetano, search it:P
<gaetano> smartboyhw: do i seach it in the terminal?
<smartboyhw> gaetano, just find it
<smartboyhw> is that really difficult?
<gaetano> smartboyhw: lol ok found it
<gaetano> smartboyhw: i have found it, and now?
<smartboyhw> gaetano, choose your iso, choose your disk to use, then "Make Startup Disk"
<gaetano> smartboyhw: i have only a 700 MB disk...do i have to get more "space"right?
<smartboyhw> gaetano, you have to
<gaetano> smartboyhw: an USB is ok?
<smartboyhw> gaetano, yes
<gaetano> smartboyhw: but in the space of the disk what i gotta write? the name of the USB?
<smartboyhw> gaetano, what?
 * smartboyhw is completely confused
<gaetano> smartboyhw: forget about! lol i erote wrong! anyway, aim gonna get the usb! ill let u know later! brb! thanks again smartboyhw!
<smartboyhw> gaetano, :D
<gaetano> smartboyhw: ok igot the USB and im installing on startuo disk creator! :)
<smartboyhw> gaetano, yay
<gaetano> smartboyhw: this simply installation of ubuntu is being for me difficult like an operation of the CIA! ahuaahu
<smartboyhw> kik
<smartboyhw> lol
<gaetano> smartboyhw: do u program?
<smartboyhw> gaetano, no
<gaetano> smartboyhw: installation completed!
<smartboyhw> gaetano, good.
<gaetano> smartboyhw: now!? lol
<smartboyhw> gaetano, reboot and boot into USB
<gaetano> smartboyhw: but how can i choose where i want to boot in?
<smartboyhw> gaetano, in the boot menu.
<smartboyhw> gaetano, srsly you never installed an OS before?
<gaetano> smartboyhw: unfortnally no...
<smartboyhw> gaetano, how come you can get Ubuntu then?
<gaetano> smartboyhw: my bro did it for me
<smartboyhw> gaetano, grrrrrr. I can't tell you exactly how, it differs by each computer
<smartboyhw> When you reboot see if there is "Boot options" available
<gaetano> smartboyhw: no there isnt.. starts right away ubuntustudio
<gaetano> smartboyhw:maybe i gotta get into the BIOS?
<smartboyhw> gaetano, yes
<smartboyhw> go into BIOS
<contrapunctus> Eh
<contrapunctus> smartboyhw, who on earth needs to go into the BIOS to select boot device? O_o
<smartboyhw> contrapunctus, Sir gaetano
<contrapunctus> olololo :D
<gaetano> lmao!!
<gaetano> smartboyhw: ok so if  there is not boot options when i reboot, how do i boot into USB?
<contrapunctus> gaetano that option is always there.
<gaetano> contrapunctus?
<gaetano> ok
<gaetano> ok
<gaetano> thanks
<contrapunctus> Just each computer has a different way, so just restart and see if it says something like 'press xyz (usually one of the function keys) for boot devices'.
<contrapunctus> Pardon my slow typing -.-'
<gaetano> ok thanks a lot
<studio-user814> :o) hi!
<contrapunctus> Okay. It may seem trivial but my eyes are seriously complaining - I installed Ubuntu Studio 12.04.1, then KXStudio...and it's theme, while great, is bad for Firefox - the text fields, such as those on Facebook, are an all-too-light gray. Can't read what I'm writing, and highlighting is not a good solution. Changing Firefox themes doesn't help. Maybe it's the system theme - so...how can I edit that?
<contrapunctus> Folks...how does one edit themes in XFCE? O_o
<len-dt> contrapunctus, I don't know how to edit themes but they can be switched in settings.
<len-dt> There are two different settings to play with.
<len-dt> Appearance has style/icons and fonts and Window Manager Style->Theme.
<len-dt> You may have to go back and forth as one affects the other.
<len-dt> That is some Appearance settings do not go well with some Theme settings.
<len-dt> The settings should take effect as you change them so have some windows open so you can see the effect.
<contrapunctus> Thanks, len-dt,, I'ma try it out.
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-21
<Unit193> OvenWerks: You can't exactly overrite some things via that, and updates won't just overrite, and in fact won't even ask except for maybe release updates.
<yves> i'm unable to create a usb-disk
<wilee-nilee> !details | yves
<ubottu> yves: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yves> I have a problem with usb-disk-creator i'm running Ubuntstudio 13.10 64bits
<yves> the program stops  I have to be root to umount the usb key
<yves> and it doesn't work
<Jared24> has anyone had success upgrading to 13.10?
<`Fibz`> all fresh installs over here, sorry
<Jared24> fresh 13.10?
<`Fibz`> yeah installed fresh.   booted using live USB, deleted everything but /home, renamed /home to bak, installed studio without formatting
<Jared24> which iso?
<`Fibz`> 13.10 beta 2
<Jared24> but which iso?
<`Fibz`> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/13.10/beta-2/ubuntustudio-13.10-beta2-dvd-amd64.iso
<`Fibz`> actually it was http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/13.10/beta-2/ubuntustudio-13.10-beta2-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<`Fibz`> that is not the current 13.10
<`Fibz`> thats just what i used
<Jared24> interesting ... the release amd64 won't boot and the upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 dies on the first boot
<`Fibz`> on 2 of my systems i had to set the noapic and nomodeset boot options when booting the live USB
<Jared24> something smells bad
<`Fibz`> 13.10 is bad. i'd wait for january
<Jared24> good idea
<`Fibz`> some good stuff, but a few nasty bugs that are getting in my way
<Jared24> had to reinstall 13.04
<Jared24> someone should post a big warning so no one else wastes their time
<`Fibz`> btw, i always clean install. not once have i ever had an ubuntu upgrade go smoothly
<Jared24> i upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04 successfully
<Jared24> maybe i was lucky
<`Fibz`> 12.10 to 13.04 always kills my wifi
<Jared24> hmmmm
<`Fibz`> every time, on every chipset
<`Fibz`> it appears to work but wont connect
<Jared24> nasty
<Jared24> well its still better than trying to upgrade windoze :)
<Jared24> thx for the chat, cya on the flip side of 14.04
<cfhowlett> Question: testing 13.10 in VBox in 12.04.  US stated 8.6 gig required for installation.  Is that sans the meta-packages?  Are meta-packages on the ISO or downloaded?  Can metas be added after initial installation is completed?
<`Fibz`> i have some embedded systems with no internet connection, 8.6GB is accurate
<cfhowlett> OK.  Is that with/out meta?
<`Fibz`> thats with whatever the default install is whithout internet connection
<cfhowlett> good to know.  Thank you.
<`Fibz`> including the extra package options presented in ubuquity. (mp3 and whatnot)
<cfhowlett> So I take it those packages ARE on the ISO then ...
<`Fibz`> well i can attest that mp3 works byound that i dont really know what that option is
<cfhowlett> fair enough.  Looks like there's a default set of US packages but you can then supplement them to get  a full meal deal by installing the meta-packages
<`Fibz`> you dont get all the language packs
<`Fibz`> that requires internet
<cfhowlett> eesh.  wouldn't want them all.
<hiseed78> is ubuntu studio kde or gnome?
<Unit193> None of the above, Xfce.
<cfhowlett> xfce4
<aaa> hello
<cfhowlett> aaa, choose one channel and ask your question.  crossposting onlyu confuses the issue
<orgaZmo> im gonnas setup 3 ipcameras to record everything from i start it until i stops it myself..
<orgaZmo> im going to use 3 hd ipcameras, and planing to record everything from them at an event, so i can edit it later to an music video.
<orgaZmo> so i need everything recorded as hd
<orgaZmo> and now the question.. what software should be the right way to do this?
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, so 3 video streams?  recording to 3 different drives, right?
<orgaZmo> planing on runin ubuntu since i feel that i can handle it.. windows is not an alternative
<orgaZmo> 3 ipcameras
<orgaZmo> and they are hd cameras
<orgaZmo> so i need everything to be in hd
<orgaZmo> i can record everything to the same drive..
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, still not getting this.  Your cameras will record in HD.  You HAVE hd ...
<orgaZmo> yes.. i was thinking of the software so it can handle hd
<orgaZmo> :D
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, do you mean how to edit and wind up with an HD format movie?
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, openshot will output HD
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, and I'm pretty sure KDEnlive will as well
<orgaZmo> record everything in hd  with 3 hd ipcameras, and then later we are going to mix this together with the audio from the audio-guy, to an musicvideo
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, openshot has a similar look/feel to iMovie.
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, ok.  NOW I get it.  Lots of ways to do this ... is this a live a recording and music has to synch with the performers?  or your going to join music to video for a music vid?
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, ?
<orgaZmo> yes.. now you did get it.. lol
<cfhowlett> so .. music vid or live performance recording?
<orgaZmo> the band are performing liva at an inside building, and we are going to record with 3 ipcameras in hd, and then we get the sound from the "sound-dude" that he has recorded to his music equipment
<orgaZmo> and then we are going to take it all and make an musicvideo..
<orgaZmo> musicvideo from live
<orgaZmo> we are planing to record everything the whole eavening
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, ok. sound guy gets sound, you get video.  openshot will do that easily.  kdenlive as well.  for MUCH more hardcore video editing, you're talking cinelerra project or possibly blender.
<orgaZmo> okey.. so what are the best/easiest for me to setup with the cameras?
<orgaZmo> openshot?
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, confusing me there bubba... get the video.  import the video into openshot.  edit.  lay in the soundtrack. export.  get your oscar.
<orgaZmo> so, what should i record the 3 hd ipcameras with then?
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, this is a photography question.  answer: how should I know?
<orgaZmo> we have started to make events here in sweden for the new bands to play and show themself
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, or did you mean format?  record in hd format.
<orgaZmo> no.. what software should i use in ubuntu to record the 3 cameras with?
<orgaZmo> and when i got that one, i have to go to next step
<cfhowlett> I must be really slow tonight.  Why would you need ubuntu to control your camera?  Your camera has its OWN software ...
<cfhowlett> and it's own storage!  right?
<orgaZmo> yes.. but that software to the cameras sucks ass.. thats why. lol
<orgaZmo> i only got the 3 cameras .. no nvr
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, ok, but it IS the native software for the hardware.  Since Ubuntu doesn't currently MAKE camera software, you're better off using the camera's native apps.
<cfhowlett> here's what I THINK your workflow might be.
<orgaZmo> ok..
<cfhowlett> Get the best video you can capture ..
<orgaZmo> this is the cameras http://www.icu-live.ca/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/AirCam.png
<cfhowlett> EDIT that software with openshot/kdenlive/whatever
<cfhowlett> MIX music and video = output in HD format.
<cfhowlett> Burn DVD's, Youtube, whatever.
<orgaZmo> alright.. you did get it..
<orgaZmo> but the question is what software in linux i should use to record it with
<orgaZmo> because the cameras own recording software, is really bad. :(
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, OK, so you'll have a livestream that you want to capture ... am I right?
<orgaZmo> and if i starts recording on the 3 cameras in the software that came with the cameras it is really bad and laggy
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, why're you using a security cam for a music vid?
<orgaZmo> the cameras should be runin all night long.. but im going to record everything from first band to last band with al 3 cameras in different angle
<orgaZmo> it was the best hd cameras i can use for this, and i had them at home..
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, ok.  next time though: Sony.
<orgaZmo> ok..
<cfhowlett> I'm familiar with single stream capture but multi stream is a different project...
<orgaZmo> okey
<orgaZmo> but cant i use multiple cameras with the same software then?
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, not something I've done.  I'm sending you links.  Do your research.   Ask again when there are more people in this channel.
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CaptureRTSP
<orgaZmo> okey.. thx
<cfhowlett> By the way, this looks like CAPTURE/EDIT/MIX/EXPORT but anyone who knows more than I might suggest otherwise.
<orgaZmo> the only thing i should do right now is record fvideo from 3 ipcameras
<orgaZmo> the other is done on a windows machine by another user
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, REALLY suggest you hit up this channel when there are more people.  My "expertise" goes only so far.
<orgaZmo> okey.. no problem..
<orgaZmo> so i need an recording software that supports ipcameras
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, you're saying you want to record/store DIRECTLY into ubuntu.
<orgaZmo> yes
<orgaZmo> but all 3 cameras at the same time
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, multiple streaming shouldn't be an issue
<orgaZmo> okey. .then i only need an recording software for it
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, eh?  recording the stream you mean?
<orgaZmo> capture the stream from cameras
<orgaZmo> or.. no
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, see?  need an expert.
<orgaZmo> everything the cameras "see" i should record
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, most links for IP camera are security related   http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_Server_12.04_64-bit_with_Zoneminder_1.25.0_the_easy_way
<orgaZmo> i found that one too,, but is that the software i need?
<orgaZmo> then i get it
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, it will work.
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, what's your time line on this project?
<orgaZmo> okey.. then i have the solution
<orgaZmo> thx
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, check back often
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, and once you have some video, fire up your editor and play with it
<orgaZmo> yes i will.. i idle here for now
<gtr> prueba
<gtr> Saludos ¿alguien habla español?
<help_me> join #ubuntu
<help_me> hi, I have an interesting issue
<help_me> I installed ubuntu studio in ubuntu 13.04 and now my audio is not working... does anyone know of a fix for this?
<GridCube> help_me, what you mean with "is not working"
<help_me> there is no audio output on headphones or speakers
<GridCube> help_me, have you check that pavucontrol is streaming to the correct outputs
<help_me> I looked at pavucontrol, and it looks as if it is streaming to the correct outputs
<GridCube> are you running jack for a chance?
<help_me> I did install jack
<help_me> but it says it's not installed
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> see if it appears whn you do service --status-all
<help_me> okay. will do
<help_me> no. it does not
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> change the settings of your audio device on the last tab of pavucontrol and see if things fix
<GridCube> maybe you need to restart alsa aswell, try; sudo alsa force-unload && sudo alsa force-reload
<help_me> ok... sec
<help_me> didn't do anything. :((
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> see in alsamixer that your outputs arent being muted
<help_me> I made sure the headphones weren't muted.
<help_me> trying a package upgrade.... *crosses fingers*
<help_me> waaaaaaaaa :''((((((
<help_me> wait
<help_me> it worked...
<help_me> :)))))))
<help_me> I did an update, and then unloaded alsa, restarted alsa, and yay
<help_me> thanks guys
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-22
<tinman> my swappiness settings got messed up when i installed KDE. its reverted back to 60.  where is the swappiness setting in studio? i ran across it by accident once n forgot where it is
<holstein> tinman: are you having an issue?
<holstein> if not, just use the machine, and look into it if swapiness becomes an issue
<tinman> it is an issue
<holstein> tinman: in what way?
<tinman> its swapping and slowing down the computer when i have have RAM free. it doesnt need to swap and drag down the system
<tinman> its not in /etc/syscntl.conf or /etc/sysctrl.d
<holstein> !swapiness
<holstein> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<tinman> its different on studio than on xfce or ubuntu
<tinman> i should have written it down  >_<
<holstein> tinman: shouldnt be.. AFAIK
<tinman> but it is
<holstein> tinman: ok
<tinman> i found this out myself when i first started using studio
<holstein> tinman: run the live CD, and set it to what you find
<holstein> or just set it to what you think you need
<tinman> i should have written it down. i knew there was no documentation for the change  >_<
<tinman> i'd love to change it. i'm just looking for the conf file
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness
<tinman> but it's not where it is on all the rest of the 'buntu versions (they moved it in studio and didnt document)
<holstein> i would look into other options.. i dont think this is your issue
<tinman> but it is
<holstein> tinman: they didnt, actually
<tinman> are you on studio right now?
<holstein> tinman: i can be..
<holstein> i'll boot up stock ubuntustudio and have a look
<holstein> never had to mess with swapiness for proaudio...
<tinman> yeah i found it your right. i was looking in /etc/sysctl.conf and /etc/sysctl.d
<tinman> and yes. in studio the default level is supposed to be 10, it's been reset to 60 as i thought
<holstein> tinman: my swapiness in stock ubuntustduio is 60
<holstein> tinman: that would be default, out of the box, stock.. no changes
<holstein> tinman: there is not benefit to it really for what you are talking about
<holstein> tinman: there is another issue going on..
<holstein> tinman: feel free to set it to what you like to exeriment
<holstein> *experiment
<studio-user364> hi
<studio-user364> i need help
<studio-user364> who is can help me
<studio-user364> ?
<studio-user364> i want install ubuntu studio inside windows 7
<studio-user364> how can do it ?
<Unit193> You generally install alongside Windows 7, unless you want a VM.
<studio-user364> not vm
<Unit193> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<studio-user364> yes dual boot
<studio-user364> thnx bro
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<studio-user364> :)
 * tinman bows to hostien
<tinman> on this rig, the swappiness change had absolutly no effect
<tinman> kernel knows whats best
<andreas__> jack will not start :( first steps in u.-studio)
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> andreas__: ^
<zequence> andreas__: Specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro#UbuntuStudio.2BAC8-ProAudioIntro.2BAC8-1204.Jack_-_The_Pro_Audio_Sound_System
<aloiece-hybrid> hei folks, quick question. Anyone got any experience with linuxsampler on 12.4?
<aloiece-hybrid> I need to find a sampler. something that will let me create sampler instrus myself by loading samples into it and assigning them to notes, etc
<aloiece> hello, I tried to ask a question earlier but got disconnected then. Anyway, here we go again
<aloiece> Does anyone have any experiecen with linuxsampler they'd like to share?
<aloiece> I need a sampler to create my own samples (load recordings into it and assign to notes etc..)
<zequence> aloiece: did you get a hold of linux-sampler?
<zequence> you can create your own instruments with one of the gui tools, qsampler and jsampler, I think they are called
<zequence> the actual linux-sampler is not available in the repos as it's not regarded as free code (GPL with an addtional restriction)
<zequence> but, you can either compile it yourself, or get it from a PPA. I think kxstudio has it
<aloiece> no I haven't got linux-sampler. what or who is kxstudio? I'll give qsampler and/or jsampler a try
<aloiece> thanks for that!
<aloiece> sicne we're at it though. the following situaiton:  want to hook up my midi controller keyboard to ubuntustudio and get a normal piano sound out of it, in other words, a nice sampled piano. somehow I'm sstruggling though. some of the instruments won't connect (no alsa connection port available)  and the ones that do I don't get sound
<aloiece> Any easy solution for that?
<zequence> aloiece: Sure you are doing the right connections?
<zequence> aloiece: qjackctl -> Connect - > Alsa
<zequence> You'll find all ALSA midi devices there
<zequence> aloiece: it's a usb midi keyboard, am I right?
<zequence> aloiece: Hexter is an easy one
<zequence> good for testing at the very least
<zequence> it's a virtual instrument
<aloiece> hm, hexter doesn't load
<zequence> aloiece: How are you starting it?
<zequence> is jack running?
<zequence> make sure jack is running first. It only works with jack
<aloiece> ok I see
<zequence> ALSA midi is running all the time
<zequence> but, not jack audio (which uses ALSA audio backend by default)
<aloiece> oh yea I remember trying that
<aloiece> that worked
<aloiece> the sound worked
<aloiece> but there aren't any useful piano samples
<zequence> Most of the pro audio applications either only work with jack, or work best with jac
<zequence> no, but now you know it works
<aloiece> (and I have a few questions about jack as well, or should I go to a different channel for that?)
<aloiece> yea
<aloiece> ok
<aloiece> thanks =). so jack needs to be runnind already.
<aloiece> how is it with rosegarden then?
<zequence> aloiece: http://rytmenpinne.wordpress.com/salamander-grandpiano/
<zequence> Yes, you always start jack first
<zequence> It's not optimal, but that's how things are right now
<aloiece> mhm I see
<zequence> rytmenpinne created two sample sets that are pretty cool. piano and drums, both for linux-sampler
<aloiece> right so I cannot run them off anything else like qsampler or jsampler?
<aloiece> aha
<aloiece> <zequence> It's not optimal, but that's how things a
<aloiece> sorry, wrong copy
<aloiece> what wanted to say is. q sampler is a linuxsampler qt GUI interface
<zequence> Yes
<zequence> both qsampler and jsampler are gui interfaces for linuxsampler
<zequence> aloiece: Which release are you on?
<aloiece> 12.4
<zequence> aloiece: You can find linuxsampler here https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/ppa/+packages?batch=75&memo=300&start=300
<zequence> or you add the ppa, and install from there
<aloiece> right, is that the linuxsampler with the "commercial exception" ? as it says on their website. or is that the launchpd packagefor one of the others(qsampler or jasampler..)?
<zequence> no, that's linuxsampler, not qsampler or jsampler
<zequence> if it says linuxsampler, it's linuxsampler
<aloiece> ok. thanks for all your help!
<zequence> aloiece: If you want to install only linuxssampler, probably the easiest way is to add the ppa, install linuxsampler, then remove the PPA
<aloiece> this is only the 2nd time or so I'm using IRC
<zequence> aloiece: Like this...
<aloiece> I'll probably try and stick with qsampler first, sort of out of principle GPL
<zequence> aloiece: It doesn't work without linuxsampler ;)
<aloiece> aha!
<zequence> it's just the gui for it
<aloiece> aha!
<zequence> all of the tools around linuxsampler are free, except the actual sampler
<aloiece> so much i have to learn
<zequence> the exception is in the way that "you are not allowed to include this software in your commercial hardware" type of thing
<zequence> not a big thing
<aloiece> mhm
<aloiece> that's the extra bit in there. so otherwise one would be allowed to use it in their commercial hardware?
<aloiece> (how do I write just to you?)
<zequence> aloiece: I'd rather just talk on channel, if you don't mind :)
<aloiece> o yea cool
<aloiece> just thought I don't want to bother other people with stuff you've decided to help me with
<aloiece> so is it alright if i shoot 3 or 4 other questions at you? or anyone who feels like helping a rather novice?
<zequence> aloiece: Yeah, whoever is here and can help you will answer
<aloiece> brilliant! I'm jsut being careful here not to take any help for granted! Number 1: I've searched for successful builds and selected the 12.4(precise) one. now. how do I add the ppa? I usually just copy and past commands to add ppas but I'm nut quite aware of what to do exactly.. This build here seems to be the one I'd be going for (right?) https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/ppa/+build/3774252
<aloiece> how do I add it and apt-get it?
<zequence> aloiece: This is the page for the ppa https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/ppa
<zequence> aloiece: I would suggest doing this..
<aloiece> listening
<zequence> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kxstudio-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linuxsampler
<zequence> make sure you get all the linuxssampler packages installed, if not, install those too
<zequence> i.e. linuxsampler-lv2, etc
<zequence> then, remove the PPA: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/<ppa-name-here>
<zequence> and update your list of installable packages again: sudo apt-get update
<aloiece> and the name is kxstudio-team-ppa
<zequence> the file itself may have a different name
<zequence> I don't know. I don't usually add that PPA myself
<aloiece> mhm, how do I find out the name of the file?
<zequence> not hard to miss. It's in that folder anyway
<aloiece> oki
<zequence> use the TAB key to autocomplete
<zequence> if you write /etc/apt/sources/list.d/ and push TAB a couple of times, you get suggestions of what is in there
<zequence> always use the TAB key when writing paths - to save you the trouble of writing the full path, as well as for the sake for error checking
<aloiece> yup
<aloiece> ok so the only things related to linuxsampler seem to be the ppas with the names
<aloiece> kxstudio-team-ppa-precise.list
<aloiece> kxstudio-team-ppa-precise.list.save
<aloiece> so I'll remove those two right?
<aloiece> (also why is it smart to remove them?)
<zequence> aloiece: If you don't remove them, you'll be installing kxstudio applications instead of Ubuntu Studio ones
<zequence> It's safer you only install the one app you want to begin with
<zequence> Later, if you like, you could add the full PPA. You get things like ardour3
<zequence> but, it changes the system somewhat, and it wouldn't be fair to keep calling it Ubuntu Studio
<aloiece> mhm. but I'm using ardour3 already, just downloaded it form the website
<zequence> that works too
<aloiece> mhm
<aloiece> so any other ppa I'm adding I should remove it again?
<zequence> aloiece: No, but since you seem to be new at this, I'd like to spare you of doing too many changes at once
<zequence> you are free to do what you want, of course
<aloiece> that is very considerate thinking of you
<aloiece> thanks
<zequence> adding a PPA usually means that whatever packages are in that PPA will override the ones on your system
<aloiece> ok seem to be done with that
<zequence> good luck beyond that. I don't have a lot of experience with those tools
<zequence> aloiece: Check out #opensourcemusicians
<zequence> you might even find rytmenpinne himself on there
<aloiece> that sounds lioke my kind of channel =) thanks
<aloiece> I've got a jack related question
<aloiece> as well
<aloiece> sometimes it gives me loads of xruns. why is that? one day I was recording a live show (just a stereo feed from the desk straight into the minijack input socket of my laptop and all worked smooth and fine
<aloiece> two days ago, I'm trying to record via my appogee interface just one channel. and i ahve xruns all the time
<zequence> aloiece: Depends on the sauce
<zequence> which kernel you are running, what your settings are, which device you are using, etc, etc
<aloiece> or just now. I'm running jack bu tI'm not using any audio applicatin or anything. I'm only doing IRC
<aloiece> still 140 xruns
<zequence> what's your buffer setting?
<aloiece> 128, very low but changing it to really high doesn't make a difference, stil getiing xruns
<aloiece> and I'm running on an intel i7
<aloiece> 8gbram
<aloiece> what's the command line to check the kernel number?
<aloiece> (whichever one the lates lowlatency kernel for 12.4 is
<zequence> aloiece: uname -r
<zequence> just make sure it's lowlatency to begin with
<aloiece> 3.2.0-54-lowlatency
<aloiece> is the one
<zequence> aloiece: You had no xruns with that device before?
<zequence> usb?
<aloiece> sometimes I do, othertimes I don't
<zequence> Could be the choice of usb port
<zequence> in which case it would be related to IRQ
<aloiece> oh with the apogee, I think I've always had xruns
<zequence> right, so it's device specific
<zequence> it's something to do with the hardware
<zequence> try on another machine. use the live DVD
<zequence> to rule out it's your computer that does it
<aloiece> mhm
<aloiece> I'll have to do that, ok
<aloiece> can't do it right now but I'll give it a shot
<aloiece> are there any default settings on jack that I should use to keep things steady?
<aloiece> (or what bout right now? it's giving me xruns now even though I'm running it on the internal soundcard)
<zequence> That's something you need to test, and find out
<zequence> 256 should be ok
<aloiece> I mean, xruns really should hardly ever happen, right?
<aloiece> it screws up the sound
<zequence> preferably never, yes
<zequence> not all xruns are audible
<aloiece> true
<aloiece> hav enoticed that
<aloiece> the transport bar on jack is supposed to be linked to those on ardour and other applications with a transport function
<aloiece> however, mine's not
<aloiece> hasn't ever been. it just lies there in the little qjacktrl window doing nothing
<zequence> aloiece: I recommend hanging out on #jack and #ardour on those issues
<aloiece> cool thanks! for some reason I'm banned from #ardour. I've never asked anything on there. just logged on a few times
<aloiece> hm.
<aloiece> can I get unbanned?!
<zequence> aloiece: las is the main ardour dev, but I don't know if he handles the channel
<zequence> aloiece: you can find him on #jack as well
<aloiece> yap have found him =)
<gianluca_> hello?
<zequence> gianluca_: Hi
<gianluca_> hi :D
<gianluca_> how does this work? I'm connected with ubuntu irc and even the studio one?
<zequence> gianluca_: This is the Ubuntu Studio user channel
<zequence> you can be connected to multiple channels at the same time
<zequence> These channels are withing irc.freenode.net
<zequence> There are other servers too, and you can connect to multiple servers as well
<zequence> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/IRC
<gianluca_> can you help me if I explain a little problem?
<gianluca_> I can't hear system sound and even the icon bar doesn't work, I can hear youtube videos though (Ubuntu studio 13.10 brand new installation from format)
<MultiMuse> Just upgraded from Ustudio 12.04 LTS to 13.10 and running the bundled Firefox 24.0... Get appropriate plugin for Adobe Flash always fails to "find appropriate plugin". What's the proper/preferred method?
<MultiMuse> Isn't Flash Player bundled with Studio 13.10 desktop?
<MultiMuse> Do I use Software Center and search for Adobe Flash, or just Flash Player, to get it downloaded & installed? Or is there a better method? Maybe from within Firefox menu Tools, Addons?
<gianluca_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-23
<LarryDewey> Hi, I am currently upgrading my 13.04 to the newly released 13.10, and think the upgrade might be stuck unpacking gcc-4.8
<LarryDewey> Anyone have an idea?
<LarryDewey> Hello?
<`Fibz`> i dont know. i would clean install (boot using live USB, delete everything but /home, rename /home to /bak, then install without formatting)
<`Fibz`> you can also ask in #xubuntu or #ubuntu
<Jay_> Hello
<HypothesisFrog> hi. Will ubuntustudio being making binaries for ardour 3.5 ?
<HypothesisFrog> I can't compile  it on 13.04.
<HypothesisFrog> (don't know whether I will be able to or not on 13.10, haven't upgraded yet).
<xikur> (Y)
<gusti> hello there
<brando> hello
<Guest29047> Hi, anyone using the latest ardour 3.5.14  - jack does not start correctly
<larry_> Hi, I just upgraded from studio 13.04 to 13.10, and now my sound doesn't work
<larry_> Does anyone have an idea of how I might fix this?
<LarryDewey> Hi everyone, is anyone available to help me with a sound issue?
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-24
<nixnine> hey guys, i was running chkrootkit and have a file infected.  How do I rid myself of it?
<keith_> hey folks. I'm having an issue with sound in just 1 app. I
<cfhowlett> keith_, details ...
<keith_> I'm getting an error after it executes a snd_pcm_open - Device or resource busy on device (hw:0,0)
<keith_> this is on an alsa build of the program. Just wondering where I could look to spot the problem.
<keith_> Also - no other programs are running. I'm thinking a configuration issue?
<cfhowlett> xaralx is a recommended program?  It's DEAD!  Hasn't been touched since .... 2008???!?!!!!!
<cfhowlett> metas: I selected, I authorized and NOTHING happened.  eh?
<studio-user294> *cracks knuckles* ~ Dobro jutro! ("Good morning" in Serbian) :)))
<studio-user294> I just installed UbuntuStudio 13.10 on my aging 1.8GHz AMD Phenom X4 9150 with 4Gb of RAM.
<switchblade> hey guys, i just installed UbuntuStudio, but i've got no sound!  when i click on the volume icon, a little white bar appears beneath it; wusup with that?
<holstein> switchblade: could literally be anything
<holstein> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> switchblade: what would i do? close everything, open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and reboot.. then, i would open pavucontrol and/or alsamixer and see that nothing is muted
<holstein> then, i would move on to opening a terminal and running "aplay -l", and consider elaborating here about what hardware you have and what exactly is happening..
<cub> switchblade, the volume indicator is broken.
<cub> switchblade, http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade
<cub> You should still be able to get sound though. But the link above will fix the icon.
<switchblade> cool, i'll try that.  thanks!
<ubuntu-studio> .
<bill_> hi - just installed latest ubuntu studio - is there a way to get ubuntu studio to upgrade to kernel version 3.11.2 ??
<bill_> I ask because the steinberg usb audio interface is supported in that kernel
<Unit193> UbuntuStudio 13.10 is on 3.11.
<bill_> Unit193,  I know but the steinberg does not work - I thought perhaps the 3.11.2 is the key kernel for it to work - unless I need to do something special
<ShadowStrider> hi folks
<ShadowStrider> I've problem with Jack can anyone help me?
<ShadowStrider> this is my message status from last 5mins: (qjackctl:4253): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<ShadowStrider> (qjackctl:4253): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<ShadowStrider> 00:07:36.283 XRUN callback (1506).
<ShadowStrider> 00:07:37.311 XRUN callback (175 skipped).
<ShadowStrider> 00:07:39.313 XRUN callback (283 skipped).
<ShadowStrider> 00:08:37.769 XRUN callback (1966).
<ShadowStrider> 00:08:39.345 XRUN callback (98 skipped).
<ShadowStrider> (qjackctl:4253): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<ShadowStrider> (qjackctl:4253): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<ShadowStrider> 00:11:56.062 XRUN callback (2065).
<ShadowStrider> 00:11:57.448 XRUN callback (163 skipped).
<ubuntu-studio> Hi there, I' m a total newbie to UbuntuStudio, running it from live CD.
<ubuntu-studio> Greetings from Venezuela.
<dr3am_> any here helpm how to boot win 7
<dr3am_> :S
<ubuntu-studio> I'm a windows user,  a ProTools user. But I just wanted to give this UbuntuStudio a try. I've heard good things about it.
<ubuntu-studio> Anyone with an M-AUDIO Project Mix working in UbuntuStudio?
<eidoscognitio> Hi guys, Venezuela here. Houston we[re flying on Live CD, can I output audio from a MAUDIO Project mix? Any flying comrades? :)
<eidoscognitio> Sonar Pings ....... * (((((((((((        *      ((((((((((((
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-25
<eidoscognitio> Hi guys, good evening, Venezuela here. Flying with a LiveCD on a Windows 7 PC. Pretty good here... :)
<eidoscognitio> Trying to make the move to UbuntuStudio OS.
<eidoscogntio> Hi there guys, Venezuela here, good evening.
<eidoscognitio> Just logged twice from web.
<eidoscognitio> sorry.
<eidoscognitio> (newbie)
<eidoscognitio> Any hint to a poor windows 7 user wanting to make the move to ubuntustudio?, M-Audio ProjectMix Firewire here.
<gerruta> hi
<Guest31611> hello
<Guest31611> hello
<Guest31611> I install libre office via the menu extra office application on studio 13.10 but nthing shows up on any menu after install
<javi> Hello friends!
<switchblade> giez, my clock is going way too fast!
<musicman_> anyone know why ubuntu studio doesn't include cinelerra?
<musicman_> Cinelerra/heroin seems to have some powerful options compared to openshot (although is less polished)
<musicman_> Cinelerra seems to have dropped off the map...
<musicman_> Dick mckinnis's (dude who helps with ubuntu studio) distro (dream studio) uses/includes it.
<holstein> switchblade: the time? or converter?
<holstein> !info cenelerra
<ubottu> Package cenelerra does not exist in saucy
<holstein> !info cinelerra
<ubottu> Package cinelerra does not exist in saucy
<holstein> musicman_: AFAIK, its either been dropped or hasnt been added.. we cant add whats not in the official ubuntu repos
<holstein> musicman_: the "easiest" way to address this would be to coordinate with the cinelerra team and upstream debian. when its in our repos, we can discuss adding it by default
<holstein> musicman_: otherwise, the PPA that dick uses can be used with ubuntustudio
<musicman_> really - cool!
<musicman_> so if I tapped into dick's ppa, I could add cinelrra and lightworks beta to my US setup?
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa/+archive/ppa
<holstein> musicman_: you can use the ppa that dick uses.. the one above
<musicman_> that would be prime!
<musicman_> thanks y'all ; )
<musicman_> I'll give it a whirl.
<holstein> musicman_: or, add what you want from dick's ppa's.. but, you might as well just run dream studio, since ppas are not supported officially
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> not that you're likely to have any issues with that cinelerra PPA.. i used to use it with no issues
<musicman_> I'm still confused as to why Ubuntu Studio hasn't pursued lightworks and cinelerra as dream studio has. Anyone able to explain for me?
<musicman_> Also - why totem instead of VLC? that's the first thing I switch out when installing US. VLC is simply the best. Why not include it as the default US video player?
<musicman_> Is it licencing issues that hold ubuntu studio back from some of these better programs (and form being included in the ubuntu repos?)
<holstein> musicman_: they are not in the repos, friend
<holstein> musicman_: you ask lightworks to make the software available to the repos, and it will be there
<holstein> musicman_: VLC, is the same.. it cant be included
<holstein> musicman_: you ask VLC to make it compatible, and it will be. but, it wont be VLC anymore
<musicman_> licencing issues?
<holstein> musicman_: correct
<musicman_> bumer
<holstein> musicman_: its not an "issue" though.. its in the repos, and can be installed
<holstein> musicman_: "better" is a matter of opinion and use case
<musicman_> ok - thanks!
<holstein> musicman_: we are not being "held back" by anything
<musicman_> I guess that it why dick went ahead and did somewhat of a fork
<holstein> musicman_: you'd have to ask him
<musicman_> I still love US
<musicman_> slick, and getting better every round
<musicman_> I like running as close to a 'pure' ubuntu system. Tried running dream studio, ran into a few headaches
<musicman_> thanks for the speedy advice
<musicman_> I'm off to go play with ppa's! lol...
<holstein> enjoy!
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-26
<ubuntu-studio> ubuntu-sutdio
<designbybeck> how do change the resize windows, to be like Ubuntu? aka Alt+MMB for resize not Alt+RMB
<holstein> designbybeck: i would look in the xfce keyboard shortcuts.. or just use unity and whatever software you want from ubuntustudio
<ubuntu-studio> jgjhg
<ubuntu-studio> oyfoutfuf[f[9f[9gug'
<designbybeck> hmmmm How well does that work holstein? To use Unity with UbuntuStudio?
<holstein> designbybeck: pretty well, if you want unity
<designbybeck> can I juse sudo apt-get that ? and it be like Unity?
<designbybeck> I do like Unity
<holstein> designbybeck: ubuntu-desktop
<holstein> designbybeck: i dont use it, so i dont know, but it should work fine.. and it is reported to work fine
<designbybeck> holstein:  do you just use the XFCE?
<designbybeck> it's not bad, and it is snappy
<holstein> designbybeck: i use many things
<designbybeck> ;) keep it adventurous!
<designbybeck> wow! though that is 800mb+
<designbybeck> I'll remove all the scopes this time though!
<keith_> Need help figuring out why I lose screen background image and icon font settings between boots. Anyone with a suggestion as to where to start looking for problems?
<dave_> Does anyone know what I use to connect my epson artisan 725 printer to ubuntu? I used the printer software inside ubuntu 13.10 already it did not work.
<dave_> another quick question which program in Ubuntu Studio 13.10 is a sequencer program?
<dpy> hi guys
<dpy> is it also possible to use ubuntustudio as a ppa for regular ubuntu?
<dpy> brb reboot
<OvenWerks> dpy: If you are asking if you can use the ubuntustudio metas in another ubuntu the answer id yes
<OvenWerks> I would first instal ubuntustudio-installer and use that to load the workslow you want
<dpy> ehm
<dpy> OvenWerks: what's the PPA uri to add?
<OvenWerks> None needed
<dpy> it's already part of ubuntu?
<OvenWerks> All the ubuntustudio apps are in the ubuntu repos
<dpy> apt-cache search ubuntustudio-installer
<dpy> yields no results here
<OvenWerks> You can add any app you like to any of the flavours
<dpy> I'm on 12.04LTS btw
<dpy> (it's also a work laptop, see)
<OvenWerks> That would be why :)
<dpy> I'd like to avoid having to dual boot this system
<OvenWerks> The installer should work on 12.04 so you could download it and insrall manually.
<OvenWerks>  It may not be able to install the menu though
<OvenWerks> The menu is later too.
<dpy> ok
<dpy> because I did see there was/is an ubuntustudio 12.04.3LTS also
<OvenWerks> The five metas are ubuntustudio-audio *-video *-graphics *-photography and *-publishing
<OvenWerks> 12.04.3 is 12.04 with all the updates.
<OvenWerks> They are both LTS
<OvenWerks> If it is a work computer you have to it pretty stock I would guess
<dpy> no, it's not that strict
<dpy> but I cannot, say, go go 13 or something
<dpy> go go=go to
<OvenWerks> The one other package you may need if you are doing audio is linux-lowlatency
<dpy> just installed that one
<dpy> -hence- the reboot
<OvenWerks> Ok
<dpy> I still cannot find those packages though
<holstein> dpy: what package are you looking for?
<holstein> dpy: i would open a GUI package manager such as synaptic and search "ubuntustudio"
<dpy> ah wait
<holstein> or, just install the individual applications you want
<dpy> found it
<holstein> !info ardour
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.14-2ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 4908 kB, installed size 14051 kB
<holstein> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.6-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 3209 kB, installed size 14972 kB
<OvenWerks> holstein: Just don't use USC
<dpy> had to add the -audio
<holstein> ^^ like those
<dpy> for apt-cache
<holstein> OvenWerks: the software center doesnt show them, correct?
<OvenWerks> It is wierd, unless the search is just right it doesn't
<dpy> yes
<dpy> <holstein> or, just install the individual applications you want <<--  I yeah I'm going for this route
<dpy> I first thought I needed the -rt kernel from ubuntustudio
<holstein> dpy: then you need not install any meta packages
<dpy> but just read on the wiki that everybody switched to lowlatency
<holstein> dpy: you dont "need" the rt kernel.. unless you do need it
<dpy> because most rt patches have by now be merged in vanilla
<holstein> dpy: no.. "everybody" doesnt switch.. only use it or add it if you need it.. as i suggest with any packages
<OvenWerks> There is no RT for 12.04 I have found the lowlatency works for me if I am careful how I set things up
<dpy> well I'm trying to run pianoteq in a bit
<holstein> dpy: i would start with the generic kernel, and move up as needed
<dpy> I'm-I'll be
<holstein> dpy: when i use pianoteq, as an appliance, i dont use JACK..
<dpy> you don't?
<dpy> because It just kinda told me I should
<holstein> dpy: correct.. i dont need the overhead, so i dont use it
<holstein> dpy: "should" is a matter of use case
<dpy> ow.. k
<holstein> dpy: if im running it all on the same machine, then i use JACK, and route pianoteq.. but, as an appliance, i dont need JACK, so i done run it
<holstein> dont*
<dpy> well if pianoteq works really nicely, I might even consider creating some dedicated box that only runs pianoteq
<dpy> and just loads pianoteq from upstart
<holstein> dpy: it works as advertised
 * dpy was thinking of stuffing some old headless laptop inside a 19" 1U rack or something
<dpy> to turn pianoteq into a true appliance again
<holstein> laptops come with screens attached
<dpy> holstein: yes, and sometimes those screens break, and the leftover bit is something I'm considering to put into the 1U rack case
<dpy> but it's an idea, not really working on it or something
<holstein> should work fine
<dpy> holstein: so you just use the ALSA device output?
<holstein> dpy: in that scenario, i did.. since i didnt need pulse or jack to do what i was doing
<dpy> what is a reasonable value for the buffer size?
<dpy> It says 512 by default
<dpy> that sounds large
<holstein> dpy: i experimented with *many* settings to get the lowest acceptable latency for the hardware
<holstein> dpy: that will depend on the hardware
<dpy> I'm using a dell precision m4400 with stock audio hardware (intel)
<holstein> doenst matter.. all things are a factor.. alsa driver support, system config.. kernel.. whatever
<holstein> i can say i tried *many* settings til i found what was appropriate for my needs and the hardware specs
<holstein> the latency was around 3 or 4 ms IIRC
<holstein> this was an old netbook ...an EEEPC with a 900mhz celeron proc and a gig of ram
<dpy> ehh
<dpy> without crackling?
<dpy> on 900mhz?
<holstein> dpy: cracking is not acceptable
<dpy> which polyphony?
<holstein> crackling.. popping.. none of that
<dpy> no it is not, but eeepc sounds awfully underpowered to run pianoteq
<holstein> dpy: i dont remember the specifics.. but, it was acceptable
<holstein> dpy: i configured the machine to do the job i wanted it to do
<holstein> and it did it well
<dpy> ok
<holstein> polyphony was default IIRC
<holstein> i didnt limit it that way
<dpy> ok pianoteq seems to run
<dpy> let's see if I can find my midi interface (M-audio) to work again
<holstein> if i held the sustain pedal down, and laid into all the keys with my forearms repeatedly, i could get it to crackle
<holstein> that was acceptable to me
<dpy> oh, how nice wouldn't this have been for it to just "work" when I plugged it in
<holstein> dpy: the midi usually does.. i would try and test things independently.. get a synth like yoshimi or something you are comfortable with making sound with JACK, for example, then route the midi to it to test the controller and interface
<dpy> ah yess
<dpy> apt-get install midisport-firmware
<dpy> and it worked!!!!!!!!!!!
<dpy> holstein: well... pianoteq without even a restart now lists my midisport
<dpy> so far so good
<dpy> ok, my RD 700 also still boots up (after 1+ year of inactivity)
<holstein> not sure that i would bother routing that unit through anything
<holstein> i would probably just use it as the sound module and route it back in through an audio device
<holstein> i definitely wouldnt bother making a haul-around appliance for a sound from pianoteq if i had that unit
<dpy> brilliant
<dpy> it works
<dpy> ok
<dpy> I like the pianoteq's pianos
<holstein> sure.. and thats fine, but for me, its not worth the hassle, since those roland ones are quite nice
<holstein> im not as knocked out my pianoteq as other folks tend to be though
<dpy> ok
<holstein> i think *all* fake pianos are pretty much "meh" and a compromise, so i tend to factor in more things.. like simplicity
<dpy> but this RD 700 is now 9 years old
<holstein> sure.. but what has happened since then in the industry?
<holstein> nothing to lug around a stand-alone appliance about, in my opinion
<dpy> I agree
<dpy> but I now am going to evaluate pianoteq
<dpy> haven't bought anything yet
<holstein> the roland V is nice, and i would probably have one in some situation.. if i were made of money, or whatever
<holstein> and pianoteq *is* nice.. and they support linux officially
<holstein> i bought it, and dont regret it at all.. all im saying is, if i had that unit, i would be searching for another piano sound..
<holstein> but, its nice to have a piano sound in the box too.. one that is very nice
<dpy> great so I plug in my headphone, no audio!
<holstein> i would test all of that independently..
<holstein> load up a known good audio file in a known good player like vlc and figure out what is up with the headphone port that way
<dpy> fixed, headphone channel was muted
<dpy> it works now
<holstein> sure.. and for the record, thats not a "fix" ;)
<dpy> :)
<dpy> Okay, this doesn't sound too convincing yet, indeed
<dpy> okay, one thing it definately does better than the RD 700 piano is sustain
<dpy> this is a proper sustain
<dpy> on my RD 700 I can just press sustain forever and it will just decay quickly anyhow
<dpy> ah now I have presets that sound definately better than the RD 700
<holstein> cool
<holstein> no doubt, pianoteq is a good value
<dpy> what's the AB/BA thing?
<holstein> AD/DA ?
<dpy> no they are piano presets
<dpy> Foo AB
<dpy> and Foo BA
<holstein> mic config..
<holstein> http://www.forum-pianoteq.com/viewtopic.php?id=2252
<holstein> fake mic placement tweaks
<dpy> ah merci
<djbatman> hello
<djbatman> wow still installing ubuntu studio and this already works? :)
<GridCube> djbatman, it should :)
<djbatman> yes yes
<djbatman> amazing
<djbatman> :)
<keith_> hey folks. Got a problem with sound getting crackly when using alsa directly. Any idea why that would happen?
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-27
<nixnine> hey guys, can i use gnome shell in studio?
<isalv> salve a tutti
<isalv> ho installato Ubuntustudio 13.10...quando avvio il bootloader ne vedo due versioni di cui una bassalatenza
<isalv> scelgo sempre quella a bassalatenza
<isalv> c e nessuno?
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-20
<studio_> hey guys, is there a disk utility for studio?  something that checks hd health?
<delt> what's a good skype client for linux?
<Unit193> Skype.
<delt> hehe (:
<Unit193> The only Skype client is Skype....
<delt> but i can't install it... it says my internet connection is down, but clearly not the case :/
<Unit193> !info skype-bin partner
<ubottu> skype-bin (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service - binary files. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 19643 kB, installed size 43366 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<delt> component main...?
<studio_> anyone know from experience the life expectancy of a hard drive?
<Unit193> You'll have to add the partner repo if you don't have it already, delt.
<Unit193> studio_: Really depends, keep backups though.  You can generally get advanced warning with SMART tools, but not a money back thing.
<delt> Unit193: ah, i see ....any other good stuff on that repo?
<studio_> ok. thanks
<Unit193> delt: Heh, not really. :P
<Unit193> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Unit193> studio_: Sure.
<delt> i'm running 64bit.. how come it says all new packages installed will be :i386?
<delt> (from running apt-get install skype)
<Unit193> Skype is only built for 32bit, but lucky for you there's multiarch.
<delt> :) thanks for the info
<lexito> hello. I made a live version of the ubuntu studio but it fails to run. After i choose to run in live mode, it loads the splash screen and then everything ggoes black
<lexito> any help ?please
<holstein> lexito: i would try a few things..
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lexito> holstein: By nomodset do you mean i should clickk that button? Well i did. And even i clicked the acpi thingy....i don't under stand any of those.nothing worked
<holstein> lexito: i try all the options.. the only thing to understand is that they can help..
<holstein> lexito: confirm your iso download and your live media as well
<lexito> holstein: okay I am checking the link
<lexito> holstein: the version in the link is for version 11.10 but mine is 14.04
<holstein> lexito: sure..
<holstein> lexito: you can check your iso the same way
<holstein> you can use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<lexito> holstein: so the numbers differ
<holstein> lexito: sure..
<holstein> lexito: you use the location of the iso you downloaded for the sum
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/14.04/release/ for example
<holstein> or just use the integrity checker i linked above
<holstein> lexito: this is *not* a fix for anything.. so dont waste too much time on it
<lexito> holstein: 6842dfc487beb8cbd4787577ad7b7178
<holstein> lexito: i say, just download main ubuntu, and try that, and if you get the same issue, you can go to the more populous #ubuntu and get assistance for your specific hardware
<holstein> lexito: i dont konw if that is the sum for the iso you downloaded..
<lexito> holstein: that is the number that came up
<lexito> holstein: but i don't want the main ubuntu. I want the ubuntu studio
<holstein> lexito: i dont see that sum here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/14.04/release/MD5SUMS
<holstein> lexito: i understand that, friend.. but, ubuntustuduio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> lexito: anything that can help your specific hardware case run ubuntu will be relevant in running ubuntustuduio
<holstein> lexito: but, it seems you are not getting the proper sum
<lexito> holstein: you don't understand. I used about a month to download ubuntu studio .I have very slow internet
<holstein> lexito: then, i would gurantee that is the issue, then
<holstein> lexito: if you have spotty internet, its seems that is the issue
<holstein> not sure how i would proceed.. i might start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> those iso's are small.. then, i could get my installation done and know the hardware is working and go from there
<lexito> holstein: but could it go up to the point of allowing me to select the type of boot? It even showed me the animated splash screen. Is all this possible
<holstein> lexito: yes.. thats why i had you check the sum, and you are reporting the sum is not "correct"..
<holstein> lexito: wont hurt to run that integrity check
<lexito> holstein: i will run the integrity check then and get back here
<lexito> holstein: but i think i will have to download with a faster connection again
<holstein> lexito: or, you can search about how to fix them..
<holstein> lexito: you can try main #ubuntu
<lexito> holstein: SINCE i can't see the sum there i think the integrity is wrong
<holstein> lexito: i agree
<holstein> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2009/10/29/use-zsync-to-update-existing-iso-images/ may suggest using zsync to "repair"
<holstein> i have not done this myself, and cannot say
<holstein> you may be able to do with automatically with a torrent setup
<lexito> holstein: what do you mean by the torrent setup?
<lexito> where can i get that
<holstein> lexito: i dont know what operating system you are using..
<holstein> .torrent
<holstein> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads for example
<holstein> lexito: im saying, setting up a torrent download, and putting your current iso in place *may* just sync the difference for you automatically.. im not sure
<holstein> lexito: im just trying to postulate the path of least resistance for you..
<lexito> holstein: i am on mint 17
<holstein> lexito: then, the references to the torrent applications will be relevant
<lexito> holstein: I am using transmission
<holstein> lexito: also, the ubuntustudio applications are in the default ubuntu repos. thus, you can just install them in to mint17..
<holstein> lexito: yes.. transmission is what i was implying.. that *maybe* transmission would repair the iso for you
<lexito> holstein: Is that possible? I thought it would mess up my system. I tried with simple unity and my whole system was messed up
<holstein> lexito: if you just install the applications you want..
<lexito> holstein: so you mean I should download with transmission
<holstein> lexito: i wouldnt install the ubuntu-studio-desktop
<holstein> i would just install what i want.. jack, ardour.. qtractor.. whatever
<lexito> holstein: Yh I did that. But I felt there should be a different feel with the real thing :)
<holstein> lexito: i mean, *maybe* if you load up the torrent file in transmission, and put the iso you have in place at the download location, then *maybe* transmission will zsync the changes and "Fix" the iso
<holstein> lexito: there *is* a different feel.. but, its the *same* applications.. and, if i were on limited bandwidth, this would be on the table..
<lexito> holstein: I am still not getting the torrent idea. but I think you mean i need not download a new iso file right?
<holstein> lexito: thats what im implying that you should try.. i linked zsync as a potential way to fix the iso, that i have not personally tried. you can ask about fixing the iso first hand in #ubuntu as i suggested
<holstein> i then suggested that *maybe* transmission would just magically do that for you..
<holstein> thus, *not* needing to download a new iso
<lexito> holstein: oh ok. But how can i do that with transmission. Sorry for the nooby questions
<holstein> *and*, adding just what you are interested in using into mint17, thus also, *not* needing to download a new iso
<holstein> lexito: i would literally get the torrent file for the iso i have.. load up transmission.. and put the iso i have in the download location
<holstein> then, i would start the torrent, and see if transmission check the sum and tries to "fix" it..
<lexito> holstein: oh i get it now. Same location right?
<holstein> if not, i would read about ways to fix the iso i have downloaded.. if i found no help online,  would ask in #ubuntu
<holstein> lexito: i would expect, transmission will try and download.. it will look at the location and see the iso.. and, am postulating, it would run a sum, and check the difference. and hopefully try and repait if
<holstein> repair*
<holstein> the location would have to be the same,yes, for any of that to potentially work
<holstein> i personally *have* put iso's in that i have previously downloaded in order to seed them.. but i have not needed to try and repair an iso personally
<lexito> holstein: ok. Thanks I will read more about it.
<studio-user188> hey !
<nightheron> I can't sudo apt-get update my ubuntu studio :(
<holstein> nightheron: you can.. try it, and paste any errors..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<nightheron> ok, let me try again...
<nightheron> A typical 404 not found...
<holstein> nightheron: please open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update" and paste the entire output here..
<holstein> !paste
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nightheron> Err...it stuck
<holstein> nightheron: control c will "break" that..
<nightheron> By the way, I set default language as spanish, will it bring any trouble?
<holstein> nightheron: no
<holstein> nightheron: please open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update" and share the entire output here.. http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nightheron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8606441/
<nightheron> Like this?
<holstein> nightheron: looks like you have messed up your sources
<holstein> i would use http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ to repair that..
<nightheron> Hmm...I can't remenber how many software I tried...
<holstein> nightheron: you broke your sources
<holstein> nightheron: when you run "sudo apt-get update" you have sources in place that are broken
<holstein> nightheron: i dont konw why or how they are broken, but they are
<nightheron> Yeah, I asked for it, thx for the link, I may try.
<holstein> nightheron: you get 404's becuase they are broken
<holstein> nightheron: ubuntustuduio *is* ubuntu. so you can as about how to repair that in #ubuntu if you like
<nightheron> Even if it's XFCE environment?
<holstein> nightheron: friend.. xfce is just that
<holstein> nightheron: ubuntu is the base.. they are *all* ubuntu.. same repos
<holstein> nightheron: you have broken repo sources..
<nightheron> I feel so noob and helpless here. :p
<holstein> nightheron: you will replace them with the stock ubuntu ones
<holstein> nightheron: you should come here *before* doing whatever it was you did to break your sources
<holstein> nightheron: prettu much, anytime you run a sudo command, you can be breaking things. feel free and ask *before* doing that.. it'll make it much easier to help
<nightheron> And what does GPG keys do?
<holstein> nightheron: the sources are *very* important
<holstein> nightheron: when you install ubuntu, you run "sudo apt-get update" the repo sources are accessed.. the keys insure that things are "signed" and are what they say they are
<holstein> its a security attempt
<nightheron> Ok...it said "Replace your /etc/apt/sources.list with the following one"
<holstein> nightheron: right.. thats what i said, as well
<nightheron> And I am suck at doing it in terminal
<holstein> nightheron: you broke  your sources.. fix them with that ^
<holstein> nightheron: then, dont use the terminal
<nightheron> I mean, it don't authorize me editing the source.list
<holstein> nightheron: sure.. you need root permission
<holstein> nightheron: gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<holstein> nightheron: or, you can use a live CD to "fix" them
<nightheron> Ok, will try...
<nightheron> Iput the liveCD, opened "sotware & update"...
<holstein> nightheron: why?
<nightheron> Where to reset my source list with my liveCD?
<holstein> nightheron: what you need to open is the file you broke, and fix it with the information the link i gave you exported
<nightheron> Or is that I should reboot with it?
<holstein> nightheron: using the live CD is just a way to deal with the permissions issue you are having
<nightheron> Ah...I am a dumb ass...
<holstein> anyways.. i gotta run. you can use #ubuntu or #xubuntu may also be able to assist
<holstein> cheers and good luck
<zequence> gksudo might not work anymore
<zequence> sudo should do it though
<nightheron> I can update now, finally! thx you all! :D
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-22
<WLAN> f338
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-23
<andrea>  nin
<zgorbyo_> hi all
<zgorbyo_> is there any way to make compiz work in ubuntu studio?
<zgorbyo_> found nothing clear online
<alexande> bonjour la compagnie :)
<alexande> dites moi, j'ai un petit souci avec lmms : j'ai deja fait un tour sur google mais rien trouvé :/ pour faire simple, lmms reste bloqué au loader :(
<alexande> j'ai deja esayé de desinstaler/ reinstaler depuis la logithéque mais rien n'y fait :x
<studio-user771> test
<day_> my software updater application is not working
* Unit193 changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel | 14.04.1 and 14.10 Now Released http://ubuntustudio.org/download |  Support forum http://ubuntuforums.org | Please be patient and visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around |  General music making and studio chatter is allowed
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-24
<sor_> anyon know how to get the arturia minilab going?
<eVangList> only i9 aqnd another person uses this flavour and the other guy is nuts
<eVangList> bombs away
<eVangList> Drone`: is i shout can you ear me?
<eVangList> if
<ubix_> Hello
<ubix_> does anyone have issues installing office 2013 with wine?
<Unit193> ubix_: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=26323
<Unit193> That is to say that someone has reported issue running (and even installing at times).
<ubix_> thank you, I've seen this page already, I was hoping there was a resolution to this issue
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-25
<OvenWerks> holstein: Found the problem with my E string. It was wrapped to high up on the tunning peg so it was not really touching the bed of the nut  :P Much better now.
<cfhowlett> OvenWerks, phrasing!
<holstein> OvenWerks: hey!.. thats great.. thats an easy-ish fix
<Puccio1976> giorno
<Puccio1976> hi
<hlblyhipy> Hello hope someone can help me.Im trying to record a midi track with ardour and an maudio keystation 49
<hlblyhipy> jack sees the keystation,ardour can play note but only from the computer keyboard and it wont record any notes.im new to midi
<carlos> hola
<mathias__> hallo
<mathias__> kanmn mir jemand helfen_
<zequence> mathias__: Hi
<zequence> mathias__: Speak english?
<zequence> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<mathias__> ok thank zou
<zgorbyo> hi all
<zgorbyo> is there a way to make compiz work in ubuntu studio 14-04?
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-26
<ruahine> Hello everyone
<ruahine> Just installed Ubuntu Studio. Ran the updates that it came up with, then opened up QJackCtl: Pressed start and Jack wouldn't launch
<ruahine> I would've thought from a fresh install it wouldn't be a problem.
<ruahine> Any hints for what to do?
<zequence> ruahine: What audio device is selected in qjackctl?
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<ruahine> oh, ok
<ruahine> it's hw:0
<zequence> Is that the correct device?
<zequence> If you have more than one, there's no telling in which order they will be after each boot
<zequence> Recent qjackctl selects by name instead of number
<zequence> In my case, with this internal card, it's hw:PCH
<ruahine> The other options are: (default); plughw:0; dev/audio; dev/dsp
<zequence> ruahine: That's the wrong menu
<ruahine> oh
<zequence> ruahine: Try the button next to it
<zequence> Which release of Ubuntu Studio is this?
<ruahine> lol
<ruahine> thank you, worked a charm: hw:SB it is
<zequence> Right
<ruahine> launched without a problem this time
<zequence> So, it should stay that way between boots
<ruahine> thanks again
<zequence> np
<ruahine> now to download supercollider :)
<zequence> cool
<ruahine> if you by anychance use supercollider, do you recommend getting it through the ubuntu software centre, or through the repo that it says on the supercollider site? There's a x.x.1 version difference
<ruahine> basically: using the supercollider repo won't stuff up anything else in ubuntu, will it?
<zequence> Easiest is probably use Ubuntu repos. You can see the changelog for supercollider to see if there's anything there you actually need from the latest version
<ruahine> yeah, good point.
<f1234> español
<f1234> list
<framer> _
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-19
<sakrecoer_> i have added 2 ppa to my ubuntustudio 14.04 including their public key. Software install nice and smooth. Now, when i go into "software &update" under "Authentication" non of those keys are listed. where should i find them, in case i want to remove them?
<sakrecoer_> i found them here: /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-21
<MaynardWaters> hi guys, i have a Tascam US122
<MaynardWaters> I have it working with an old netbook on something like ubuntu 11.04
<MaynardWaters> at least I know the recording in's work
<MaynardWaters> I followed a few walkthroughs I found, to try to get it working with current ubuntu with studio installed on top
<MaynardWaters> Now the midi shows up in jack, but I cant see the guitar/line ins
<MaynardWaters> also if i load the driver then just open audacity, the computer drops to a commandline with error and goes unresponsive
<MaynardWaters> any thoughts?
<mculbertson> Does anyone have any experience getting the Apogee One working?
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-22
<zproc> hello
<zproc> what DE has Ubuntu Studio?
<nixnine> http://imagebin.ca/v/2JtBHsTeQn2N
<nixnine> can someone look at that and tell me what is going on?
<nixnine> I cannot boot into the system and this is what I get when I try to mount the drive
<nixnine> I had been running studio from an external hd for sometime but did a update and then I could not boot.  I get an acpi probe error \.
<nixnine> when I try to boot from the hd
<nixnine> I googled it and it said something about a prob with a kernerl update
<nixnine> any ideas or suggestions?
<juan_> juan
<juan_> juan
<juan_> juan
* Unit193 changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel | 14.04.3 and 15.10 Now Released http://ubuntustudio.org/download/ |  Support forum http://ubuntuforums.org | Please be patient and visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around | General music making and studio chatter is allowed
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-23
<doodaa> are there any instructions to follow to change a vanilla ubuntu 15.10 to ubuntustudio?
<doodaa> can Unity be preserved if upgrading vanilla Ubuntu to Ubuntustudio by not choosing XFCE?
<doodaa> Does this last updated in OCt 2013 page known to lead to problems? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-24
<studio-user158> Do installins have a problem hanging on 'Restoring previoulsy installed packages...'?
<studio-user158> Do installs of Ubuntu Studio 15.10 have known problems with hanging on 'Restoring previously installed packages...'?
<cobradabest_> Can someone help me? I'm having an issue with reading from a game CDrom...
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-25
<nuevo> Hola! hay alguien que hable español?
<merrick> hi, I'm wondering how to make my client-vm ubuntu 15.10 auto-size when I resize the vmplayer ?
<merrick> tried open-vm-tools, could done this, but will cause a systemctl kernel module load failed error
<merrick> and now I switched to vm-ware-tools which is shipped with vmplayer, it doesn't cause module error, but won't auto-resize
<merrick> Thank you.
<trinity_> help me how to install a canon printer
<lion> lion
<lion> help
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-24
 * Danwe 
<sakrecoer> Jlye: re: wine, yes might be a 32 bit issue.. i haven't got much experience with wine tbh.
<sakrecoer> Jlye: so no, i haven't installed FL studio on ubuntustudio, unfortunately i can't help you..
<Jlye> thats cool
<sakrecoer> :)
<sakrecoer> i can't wait to have something finished with hydrogene and ardour... stuff is lit, but without any example, there is nothing to make a point about lol
<Jlye> True. I want to use LMMS more but when creativity calls, I don't want to always have to learn to figure out what I'm trying to do.
<Mithos> please help, I can't get my usb mic working in ardour 4 with ubuntu studio 16.04. midi works with the internal soundcard. but I want to use my good usb mic for singing. what can I do?
<Mithos> I mean my internal soundcard plays sounds when I play my external keyboard with yoshimi connected, but I can't find any option in Ardour or in Jack to use my usb Mic for vocals, can someone help?
<Jlye> Have you tried in Audacity or QTractor ?
<Jlye> Maybe check to ensure there's a driver for it ?
<Mithos> thx ...the mic shows um in the tab parameter in the Qjack where defauld is set when I change it to the mic nothing changes in Ardour
<Mithos> still capture only works with the internal mic port
<Mithos> can I see somewhere in ardour which devices are connected to the computer?
<Mithos> ah there in qJackctl preferences I found a tab advanced where I could change input device to the usb mic, I'll restart jack and Ardour now and see if something has changed
<Mithos> that's strange I changed the input device in QJaclctl and still the mic from the soundcard gets captured and not my usb mic
<Jlye> I don't know anything about ardour. Sakrecoer may be able to help. Have you tried an IRC channel for the app ?
<Mithos> no I'll try to find one..where can I find Sakrecoer?
<OvenWerks> Mithos: two things
<`{^v^}> does it show up in qjackctl?
<`{^v^}> (the mic)
<OvenWerks> Mithos: if you use your mic as the default input you will not be able to hear the output from your MB audio.
<Mithos> thx ...the mic shows um in the tab parameter in the Qjack where defauld is set when I change it to the mic nothing changes in Ardour
<Mithos> there in qJackctl preferences I found a tab advanced where I could change input device to the usb mic, I'll restart jack and Ardour now and see if something has changed
<OvenWerks> Mithos: it may be that jackd is already running and so you can not use qjackctl to restart it till that jackd is stopped (killed)
<OvenWerks> Mithos: try in a terminal: killall -9 jackd jackdbus
<Mithos> thx I try this
<Mithos> ok what should I do next?
<OvenWerks> Mithos: it is not possible to use two different audio devices at the same time without resampling one of them. So start jackd with one of those devices and then use zita-a2j to add the other.
<OvenWerks> zita-a2j resamples an audio port to match whatever jackd is running at
<OvenWerks> Mithos: it is probably easiest to run qjackctl with the default audio device and add your mic with zita-a2j.
<OvenWerks> Mithos: so if you start jack that way the connections dialog in qjackctl will show two system ins and two system playback lines.
<OvenWerks> this will allow you to hear with the speakers you have plugged into your computer.
<Mithos> ah ok...what is this zita-a2j? I added some a2j thing for my midi keyboard to work, is this the same?
<OvenWerks> then in a terminal:zita-a2j -d <devicename>
<OvenWerks> no that was a2jmidid
<OvenWerks> devicename can be found from arecord -l
<OvenWerks> the -l is a lower case L
<OvenWerks> sorry for all the terminal work, but using two devices is not really a normal thing yet.
<Mithos> **** Liste der Hardware-Geräte (CAPTURE) **** Karte 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 0: VT1705 Analog [VT1705 Analog]   Sub-Geräte: 1/1   Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0 Karte 2: Mic [Samson Meteor Mic], Gerät 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]   Sub-Geräte: 0/1   Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0 mithos@mithos-desktop:~$
<OvenWerks> ok so zita-a2j -d Mic
<OvenWerks> I think... let me check
<OvenWerks> Mithos: nope, I have to do zita-a2j -d hw:Mic
<OvenWerks> Mithos: once that is running the qjackctl connections window should show an input called zita-a2j. That will be your mic.
 * OvenWerks was hoping to have a GUI applet that helped do this stuff, but has been too busy
<Mithos> I got it to work somehow!! I chose in the advance tab
<Mithos> input device the usb mic
<OvenWerks> right
<Mithos> output device the internal card
<OvenWerks> if you do it that way, you may find you have clicks in the sound
<Mithos> now in ardour I hear my voice when I speak, but with the speakers connected to the iternal soundcard...isn't that strange?
<Mithos> but yohimi doesn't give sound now
<OvenWerks> is it connected in jack?
<Mithos> no it is no longer there in jack
<OvenWerks> it may need to be restarted.
<OvenWerks> I don't know yoshimi well, there may be a reconnect button in it too.
 * OvenWerks is not a kb player so all his stuff uses analog inputs
<Mithos> but suddenly there is a pulse audio jack sink left and source right that wasn't there before
<Mithos> ok i restart yoshi
<OvenWerks> that is the difference between jackd being started by a jack application and qjackctl starting jackdbus.
<OvenWerks> when you sarted yoshimi with jack not running it would have started jack on its own which is not what you want.
<Mithos> now it is there but connection make no sound
<OvenWerks> is there a line in the qjackctl connections window that goes from the output of yoshimi to the system playback port?
<Mithos> yes there is, but nothing to hear...been 5 hours on these problems first the midi thing now the mic...I'm tired...thank you so much for your help but its just to complicated for me now :(
<OvenWerks> is there a midi controller connected to it's midi in?
<OvenWerks> (did you restart a2jmidid?)
<Mithos> yes midi worked fine before I got the mic to work but the thing with a2jmidid took me lots of time two. How come you need some temp proceses running via terminal to get your midi keyboard running?  I mean this is a musicians distro, right? not a progammers thing
<`{^v^}> midi has always been a hassle (i have better luck with Roland devices)
<Mithos> I used studio 14.04 with ardour and it worked fine, while using no midi keyboard and the bad internal mic input from soundcard. today I insalled 16.04 with ardour 4 and
<Mithos> tryed my new devices but only frustration :(
<sakura_> never change a running system
<Mithos> You got it wrong I wanted a better mic and play some things myself on keyboard for my recordings, so this is not me changing system first but adding passibilities
<Mithos> sorry for my bad english i am german :)
<Mithos> are there scripts for autostart that handle these things?
<Mithos> mithos@mithos-desktop:~$ a2jmidid -j default JACK MIDI <-> ALSA sequencer MIDI bridge, version 8 (7383d268c4bfe85df9f10df6351677659211d1ca) built on Thu Jan  1 01:00:00 1970 Copyright 2006,2007 Dmitry S. Baikov Copyright 2007,2008,2009,2011,2012 Nedko Arnaudov  Bridge starting... Using JACK server 'default' Hardware ports will not be exported. Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory Cannot connect to serv
<Mithos> now there is it all dead ...what the f....
<Mithos> Is there a linux studio distro that works better?
<Mithos> now I got it all restarted again including a2jmidid. All connections are made but no sound and no reaction in ardour when I play the keyboard
<Mithos> when I play the virtual keyboard it works, but not the midi keyboard
<studio-user420> come si effettua la formattazione di un disco fisso
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-25
<torrealba2719> alguien habla español
<krytarik> !es | torrealba2719
<ubottu> torrealba2719: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-26
<studio-user298> how i can install 32bit apps on 64bit?
<agx> hello. i wish to know 1) wich is the default desktop of ubuntustudio 2) is pulseaudio mandatory?
<eylul> agx: 1) xfce 2) what do you mean by mandatory?
<agx> eylul: i really don't like having pulseaudio running; is it possibile to disable it and just use Alsa or Jack?
<eylul> I am not an expert on audio related things but fairly certain it is possible to disable pulseaudio and use alsa or jack.
<eylul> agx ^
<agx> eylul: thanks :)
<eylul> agx, my suggestion would be to try the livecd
<agx> eylul: no problem, i'm already using ubuntu, as soon as i get the new SSD i'll reinstall ubuntustudio from scratch
<eylul> agx: :) good luck then :)
<agx> eylul: actually i like cinnamon but i wanna get rid of all the gvfsd and pulseaudio stuffs, i think them as an overkill; so XFCE will be good... i've only need to fix the dual monitor thing
<agx> basically i want workspaces only on the 1st monitor and only 1 workspace onto the 2nd monitor; cinnamon does this; other WM does not :-((((((
<eylul> ah
<eylul> *looks up*
<Unit193> Xfce can work with Alsa or Pulse, not sure about unity.  Of course, afaik you can't uninstall it, just set it to not autospawn and kill it.  You'll have to be aware that you use Alsa though, if you use any libao applications you'll have to edit /etc/libao.conf
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-27
<shwnvntr> Hello again, still waiting for the approval to join the group if any admins is here.. facebook group.. and if someone could look at the group member Morley Challenged<< dude has issues.. not sure if you want him the face of your group.
<shwnvntr> got the lib issue fingered out.. final build is underway.. pi2/3
<shwnvntr> more info on my builds can be found here.. will share ubuntu-studio build once tested.
<shwnvntr> https://sourceforge.net/projects/ultimateedition-ports/files/PiFlavourMaker/
<shwnvntr> Questions?? Failed to connect to "system" message bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: no such file or directory  so here in the script is this  service dbus start apt-get -f install dpkg --configure -a ##Here I stop the script from running meta aka installing Mate desktop #apt-get -y install ${RECOMMENDS} ${META}^ service dbus stop  but as you see i # the Meta packages.. and 100 lines down i added
<shwnvntr> ok well that didnt work.. please bare with me.
<shwnvntr> do i want to do this to stop the error
<shwnvntr> service dbus start
<shwnvntr> apt-get install -f
<shwnvntr> dpkg --configure -a
<shwnvntr> sudo apt install ubuntu-studio
<shwnvntr> service dbus stop
<shwnvntr> will that fix the error
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-28
<shepster> Hi,
<shepster> I have a question: what is the last version of Ubuntu(Studio) that would run solid on a single threaded machine?
<shepster> Thanks for your help!
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-29
<studio-user566> Hey
<studio-user566> anyone know how to configure the power save to keep my system from going into sleep mode after about 5 minutes?
<studio-user566> anyone here?
<HypothesisFrog> hi. I'm on ubuntustudio 16.04, and when I boot up, I'm automatically logged in to my main user account. How can I stop that happening so that people have to select a user to login with?
<HypothesisFrog> I think I'm using xfce
<studio-user118> join
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-30
<studio-user548> How do i update kernerl for no dirty cow
<bravis> so how did I endup on low latency ?
<bravis> more importantly how do I get off it.
<coreuser> Hi.. I have a Mac MacOS and a PC with Ubuntu. I would like to use the Monitor connected to the Ubuntu PC as a video reciver for the Mac with MacOS. So.. I would like to cast just video from the Mac laptop to the Ubuntu PC but the audio would keep playing on the Mac. How can I do this? I only want to cast video from Netflix and Youtube.
<coreuser> is there a way to use Chromecast?
<coreuser> can I turn a Ubuntu PC into a chromecast reciever window?
<bravis> probably not sure
<bravis> just have to install chromecast and see what happens
<bravis> what is the default editor in studio?
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-24
<studio-user504> Ubuntu Studio for life
<studio-user060> like /join
<studio-user959> hi...
<studio-user959> i'm newbie for linux
<studio-user959> i was problem that timesnewroman font cannot find
<studio-user959> how to add or instal?
<meyhem> Hello, xorg is not starting after updating to 17.10. I'm getting zlib_1.2.9 is not found error. Libpng depends this version. Should I report this problem for libpng or zlib1g?
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-25
<DarkSide_> Hi, i want to install ubuntu studio 17.10 64bits and on the middle of instalation gives me "err no 5 input/output error" and stops to install, i made varous downloads, made the checksum and givs no error. i install normal ubuntu 17.10 64bits and every thing goes ok. is there a bug on iso. i make the instalation with usb mass storage pen. thanks to all
<studio-user859> exit
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-26
<Mateo1> Hello
<Mateo1> Does anyone know of any eq linear phase for ardour?
<Mateo1> a linear phase eq is the only thing I need to work entirely on linux
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-27
<studio-user006> where can i go to get some help configuring wine?
<studio-user194> hi
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-28
<studio-user471> Hi there
<studio-user471> I notice that there is no "rosegarden" in the ubuntu studio distribution (LTS 16.03)
<studio-user471> is there a reason? I learned that as my midi sequencer. Tried ardor and other, found those difficult
<sirriffsalotlen> Having recorded a live show with three mics in the back of the room, and also recorded the mixer's line outs directly as well, there naturally is some delay between the two recordings... Any way of making them go together or is it a hopeless endeavour?
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalotlen: that should be fixable so long as they are recorded as separate tracks. not so much if you have recorded the whole thing into a stereo mix already :) Alsmot all DAWs and audio editors allow nudging individual tracks to match other tracks.
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalotlen: It is also possible to fix before recording by adding a delay to the line outs being recorded and in fact FOH systems use this when placing speakers under balconies to match the satilite speakes sync to the mains
<sirriffsalotlen> OvenWerks: yeah, figured it out.. but the solution sounded too simple initially. For once an easy fix in this world of ours :D
 * OvenWerks spent 3 days fixing some crashing code last week...
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-29
<studio-user974> Hello. I just tried to install a newer version of the eclipse java IDE onto Ubuntu Studio (newer than the ubuntu software older version). I tried to create an executable link to eclipse using directions found at askubuntu, but have not had success in getting it to work. How much more information would be needed to help me with this, and can anyone help?
<OvenWerks> studio-user974: I would ask in #ubuntu
<OvenWerks> studio-user974: There should be no difference from vanilla ubuntu to Studio in this case, and there may not be anyone here who knows java anyway.
<studio-user974> Thank you. Appreciate your assistance. The reason I came here was that the xfce file manager, thunar, appears to not accept the same instructions gave for the nautilus file manager.
#ubuntustudio 2018-10-22
<mrz80> Ahh... I have found a wonderful new treatment for migraine:  Excedrin and banana pudding! :D
#ubuntustudio 2018-10-23
<Capitaine> hi folks, i need some help to setup Jack from fresh install
<Capitaine> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d7V385nD4b/
<OvenWerks> It looks like something else is using the device already.
<Capitaine> to start... anybody know  what should be err = ? and where to change it's value?
<OvenWerks> I would suggest try killall -9 jackd jackdbus
<OvenWerks> then try starting jack again
<OvenWerks> Note that many jack aware programs will start jackd on their own if jack is not running. This jackd may not stop once the program has stopped
<Capitaine> OvenWerks,  okay.  it says no process found.
<OvenWerks> hmm, ok run:
<OvenWerks> cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh
<OvenWerks> (all one line) and paste the output.
<OvenWerks> That should tell what application is using your device
<Capitaine> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KCgy7jBVf3/
<OvenWerks> hmm it just says pulse which should give up it's device when asked.
<OvenWerks> do you have the bottom half of the output? (Part II?)
<Capitaine> one process.. qjackctl ...
<OvenWerks> ok
<OvenWerks> just as a quick check.. try jack_control ds alsa dps capture none dps playback none
<OvenWerks> jack_control dps device hw:PCH dps rate 48000
<Capitaine> driver : alsa  capture : none  record: none
<OvenWerks> jack_control dps period 1024 dps nperiods 2 start
<OvenWerks> those three commands
<OvenWerks> then jack_lsp
<OvenWerks> jack_lsp should show system:capture_1
<OvenWerks> and system:playback_1 lines
<OvenWerks> (probably 2 each)
<Capitaine> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nt7xkx7ssZ/
<OvenWerks> cool, so jack is running
<Capitaine> okay... do i have to do it everytime?
<OvenWerks> if you restart qjackctl it should show that jack is running and you should be able to open the connects window
<OvenWerks> you shouldn't
<OvenWerks> Have you looked at using ubuntustudio-controls? (if you are using 18.04 it is not that far along yet)
<Capitaine> i got fresh install with update from last stable release las week
<OvenWerks> -controls can start jack at session start
<OvenWerks> -controls can also start stop jack any time
<OvenWerks> patchage gives a good way to connect jack clients too
<OvenWerks> if your ubuntustudio-controls does not have the Audio Setup tab, you can install the new one from: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/autobuild
<OvenWerks> This is the one that comes with 18.10
<OvenWerks> If you are going to use qjackctl, stay away from the advanced tab :) Almost any setting made in the advanced tab will cause trouble.
<OvenWerks> to reset qjackctl rm ~/.config/rncb.org/QjackCtl.conf
<Capitaine> ok. if i don't do so it will keep that actual configuration?
<OvenWerks> the configuration will be saved from application start to application start
<Capitaine> okay what app would be good to start with?
<OvenWerks> There are two common things people do in qjackctl that cause trouble: change the server name to anything other than (default) or try to use two different devices for input and output. (like computer speakers for out put and USB audio box for input)
<OvenWerks> if you stay away from that qjackctl will work fine for starting jack
<OvenWerks> The only thing to remember is to start jack with qjackctl before you start any app that uses jack
<OvenWerks> Or did you mean what app would be good to rty audio out with?
<Capitaine> ok... and ...  if i need the input from  a usb microphone to output in the speaker i must connect it with patchage right?
<OvenWerks> no you need to use zita-ajbridge
<OvenWerks> use ubuntustudio-controls will do that for you.
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio-controls is under system in the menu.
<Capitaine> and if i want to add some beat from lmms to the usb microphone and output them both in real time i have to ... ?
<OvenWerks> use ubuntustudio controls
<OvenWerks> your usb mic will just show up in jack
<OvenWerks> it will not show up as "system" but as the device name
<Capitaine> i have to make a user for every item and then add it to realtime  user
<Capitaine> right?
<OvenWerks> opps! you have the old one
<OvenWerks>  get the new one from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/autobuild
<OvenWerks> just add the PPA and it should be upgradable
<OvenWerks> or you can DL the deb directly and install with dpkg
<OvenWerks>  (or apt)
<Capitaine> ok...
<OvenWerks> direct download is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/autobuild/+files/ubuntustudio-controls_1.7+git-0~201810210006~ubuntu18.04.1_all.deb
<Capitaine> ok.  done.
<OvenWerks> When you open it the window should be much bigger
<OvenWerks> There are two tabs
<Capitaine> yes it is...
<OvenWerks> in Audio Setup, set jack master to PCH,0,0
<Capitaine> system tweak and audio setup
<OvenWerks> then make sure the check box at the bottom for Bridge USB devices to jack when plugged in is checked
<OvenWerks> your usb mic should now show up in qjackctl connections or patchage
<Capitaine> ok.
<OvenWerks> Be carefule with qjackctl as I think it defaults to stopping jack when qjackctl is exited.
<Capitaine> ok so i don't close it.
<OvenWerks> This can be changed in qjackctl setup in the Misc tab by unchecking: start jack audio server on application startup and unchecking Stop jack audio server on application exit
<Capitaine> ok.
<Capitaine> then i need to setup zita-mu1's input...
<Capitaine> let's say number one input as the microphone and number2 input as lmms
<OvenWerks> So you are using MU1 as a mixer then?
 * OvenWerks had not thought of that
<OvenWerks> I don't think that will mix the two sources though, it looks like it switches from one to the other
<OvenWerks> The only app that comes with studio that mixes (aside from Ardour) is idjc
<OvenWerks> (under internet)
<Capitaine> ok
<OvenWerks> there is jack-mixer, dbmix (I don't know if it does jack though),
<OvenWerks> mixxx is there also
<OvenWerks> Actually jack-mixer looks good
<OvenWerks> it has meters and can be configured to as many chanels as you like
 * OvenWerks is going to suggest adding this to Studio for 19.04
<OvenWerks> Capitaine: I would install jack-mixer and use that.
<Capitaine> did it... do you know how to setup the channel from lmms ?
<OvenWerks> I am not sure what you mean
<OvenWerks> in jack mixer you add a new input... name it LMMS
<OvenWerks> then in qjackctl connection connect the output of lmms (capture) to the input of jack-mixer (playback)
<OvenWerks> The meter in jack-mixer should show the audio from lmms
<OvenWerks> I am not familiar with lmms though. So I don't know how to get sound from it. Ah, lmms starts with it's outputs connected to system:playback. So disconnect that and reconnect to jack-mixer lmms L and R
<OvenWerks> you USB mic may be only 1 channel in which case I would connect it to both the Mic L and R
<Capitaine> ok. thanks a lot man. should be good now to at least start ...
<OvenWerks> You're welcome, enjoy
<craigbass76> Any idea why I can see an input registering signal (Volume Control -> Input Devices -> Line In) but don't hear anything.
<OvenWerks> craigbass76: more info? Which application are you using?
<OvenWerks> Jack or not?
<craigbass76> Hah... That was dumb. Yes, I could hear it if I was in Ardour with jack running. I just read something about loopback. So I got into alsamixer, enabled a loopback that I saw there, and now I can hear.
<craigbass76> I've got latency down quite a bit in Ardour, but it's still not quite like hearing it live
#ubuntustudio 2018-10-25
<honkytonkwillie> Hello - will Ubuntu Studio 18.10 be released as a 32-bit version?  Thanks a bunch.
<honkytonkwillie> Hello - will there be a 32-bit release for Ubuntu Studio 18.10?  Thanks a bunch.
<shortwave> hi all, i lost system audio after a resume from standby. same thing after some rebooting, i can' t see the SYSTEM OUTPUT panel in claudia application
<shortwave> hi all, i lost system audio after resuming from standby. same thing after some rebooting, i can' t see the SYSTEM OUTPUT panel anymore in claudia application
#ubuntustudio 2018-10-26
<jaystraw> hey all. I'm trying to install 18.04 on an old macbook, and keep hitting wall after wall trying to get the iso to boot. I finally found a rescue disk (super grub2) that boots and does what I need, but now the installer freezes it seems when it tries to go into framebuffer mode
<jaystraw> is there any parameter I can pass to the kernel at boot that will work with the installer for a graphic safe mode, or any other ideas?
<honkytonkwillie> Will there be a 32-bit release for 18.10?  Thanks a bunch.
<krytarik> honkytonkwillie: See https://ubuntustudio.org/2018/05/ubuntu-studio-development-news-may-14-2018/
<shortwave> hi all, after resuming from a standby i lost my system audio. nothing changed after several rebootings. no i can't find the system output module in patchage or claudia
<shortwave> please still no answers in 2 days
<honkytonkwillie> krytarik: Thanks for that link.
<studio-user545> Hallo
<studio-user662> :)
<studio-user662> hello ubuntu experts
<studio-user662> quick question.. how do I enable remode desktop on my ubuntu studio?
<studio-user662> thanks
<studio-user545> Hallo Experts. Im not able to get "make" running on 18.10. How can I solve this?
<OvenWerks> hmm, ask a question and then run away...
<Patrick_> Hallo and good evenig
<Patrick_> im a total noob and need some help
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: The epidemic is real.
#ubuntustudio 2018-10-28
<studio-254AllSta> Hello.
<studio-254AllSta> I love this the Ubuntu Studio Distribution but I am having an issue with one thing.  I own a sports photography business and I built me new AMD 8 Core 16 thread image processing computer and on multiple occasions a day my web browser goes kind of funky and overlays a whole bunch of dashes on top of my page and then goes away randomly as my curser moves across the page.  I have a screen shot. How to I show it to you al
<studio-254AllSta> I am using 18.04
<OvenWerks> studio-254AllSta: you arte more likely to find an answer to that in #xubuntu or even #ubuntu than here. It is likely some gpu interaction with the driver for it. (I am guessing you have a better than stock graphics card)
<studio-254AllSta> Ok thank you very much.  Graphics card is nothing special because they are so darn expensive.  It is an Radeon RX 550
<OvenWerks> studio-254AllSta: the only thing I have found is on https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/AMDGPU right at the bottom
<OvenWerks> it mentions "Screen artifacts" and "flickering"
<studio-254AllSta> Again, thanks so much to the room.  I appreciate it even though my grammar skills appear to be lacking.  LOL
<OvenWerks> no problem
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-21
<sirriffsalothp> DirtyEar: you might wanna try some of the free software drum sequencers, they're really great these days :)'
<DirtyEar> Hi.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> You should try Hydrogen, it works great and you can find some cool kits online.
<DirtyEar> I have tried Drumgizmo, but Is not what I am looking for
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> And it's also already in Ubuntu Studio.
<sirriffsalothp> DirtyEar: using WINE to record windows drum simulators might turn into a bigger headache than you would ever want... trust me :) You'll save time by learning one of the ones native to ubuntu studio in the long-run
<sirriffsalothp> DirtyEar: yeah, if drumgizmo isn't to your liking, hydrogen is your best bet, or just use the internal MIDI-drumkid in ardour
<DirtyEar> I have installed AddictiveDrums through wine, but I cannot install Festige, do you know something I can use?
<DirtyEar> I did not know about internal MIDI-drumkit in ardour??
<DirtyEar> How can I use it?
<sirriffsalothp> DirtyEar: I hate to say this mate, but you just have to read the manual on ardour.org, it's well laid-out and doesn't take much time to handle
<sirriffsalothp> I know it sucks having to re-learn stuff, but in the long run you'll be so glad you did, because using VST's and WINE for recording has been a nightmare in my experience
<studiobot> <Reese Polilla> well i can't use ubuntustudio 19.10 u.u so.. i come back to 19.04
<sirriffsalothp> DirtyEar: this is a tune I did a while back with all hydrogen drums, for example: https://soundcloud.com/user-740866226/a-vibratory-petition-an-ode-to-jordan-peterson
<studiobot> <Reese Polilla> a little sad :c
<sirriffsalothp> studiobot: is it really that important a difference? :)
<studiobot> <Reese Polilla> I couldn't even prove it
<sirriffsalothp> DirtyEar: oh and yeah, I recommend that you fetch falktx's kxstudio repositories, they're great for further awesome-sounding recording and mixing
<sirriffsalothp> studiobot: you're just a "new-slut" when it comes to software, then? :D
<DirtyEar> sirriffsalothp Your song sounds really good, but I am looking something more realistic.
<sirriffsalothp> DirtyEar: yeah to be honest I was lazy, you CAN make it sound even better :P
<sirriffsalothp> But if you're looking for that "timbre" realism, drumgizmo is your best bet, I met that dude, and he recorded every single layer himself with a lot of thought behind it
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @DirtyEar [<DirtyEar> sirriffsalothp Your song sounds really good, but I am looking somethi …], You could always get dedicated hardware as well. Great equipment for cheap.
<DirtyEar> I have tried Hidrogen and drumgizmo but in ubuntuStudio 16 I used to use Festige to open Addictive drums, but I cannot doing this time
<DirtyEar> I cannot install festige and I am looking for some way to open addictive drums
<sirriffsalothp> DirtyEar: like I told you, it gets you trouble sooner or later :P But if you just wanna try and fix it and stick to where you're at, join #kxstudio and ask falktx what's happened with festige since 18.04 or whatever
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> You can get different sounds with different kits https://recursosinhumanos.bandcamp.com/releases
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> All of the songs were recorded with Hydrogen
<studiobot> <Reese Polilla> literally in live mode just start screen "ubuntu studio 19.10" and later asks me to disconnect the usb and press enter to turn off 😭
<studiobot> <Reese Polilla> what is the difference between 19.04 ans 19.10?
<studiobot> <Reese Polilla> obs by default? blender 2.80?
<sirriffsalothp> studiobot: yeah sorry but those drums sound even less real :D Still cool tracks though, headbobbing to them now
<studiobot> <Reese Polilla> @sirriffsalothp [<sirriffsalothp> DirtyEar: this is a tune I did a while back with all hydrogen d …], so cool!
<sirriffsalothp> Dude, Per Ardua Ad Astra could me a monstrously good orchestral movie-scene track...
<sirriffsalothp> I'm picturing dragons or flying and mid-air fights of some kind, you feeling me?
<sirriffsalothp> Exchanging between ground and air, kinda like in final fantasy, but more slow in its cuts and exchanges, you know?! Damn it's cool
<studiobot> <Reese Polilla> i feel a little frustrated that i decided to upgrade from 19.04 but the installation was lost and i had to reinstall
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Thanks dude, composing for TV and movies is a long term goal for me so it's nice to know you got that feeling from the music!
<studiobot> <Reese Polilla> (Sticker, 512x512) http://studiobot.ericheickmeyer.com:9090/shquPOUW/file_71.webp
<sirriffsalothp> studiobot: no kidding? You're welcome, keep kicking them in the nuts 'til they let you in
<sirriffsalothp> studiobot: how old are you, dude?
<dehuszar> Hey all.  Not sure what's happening on my machine, but I've had a working Ubuntu Studio setup with Bitwig Studio 3, and as of today, I'm randomly no longer able to connect to jack.  Getting the following errors
<dehuszar> Cannot initialize driverJackServer::Open failed with -1Failed to open server20:56:18.044 JACK was stopped20:56:20.060 Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Unable to connect to server. Please check the messages window for more info.Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directoryCannot connect to
<dehuszar> server request channeljack server is not running or cannot be startedJackShmReadWritePtr::~JackShmReadWritePtr - Init not done for -1, skipping unlockJackShmReadWritePtr::~JackShmReadWritePtr - Init not done for -1, skipping unlock
<dehuszar> Cannot initialize driverJackServer::Open failed with -1Failed to open server20:56:18.044 JACK was stopped20:56:20.060 Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Unable to connect to server. Please check the messages window for more info.Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directoryCannot connect to
<dehuszar> server request channeljack server is not running or cannot be startedJackShmReadWritePtr::~JackShmReadWritePtr - Init not done for -1, skipping unlockJackShmReadWritePtr::~JackShmReadWritePtr - Init not done for -1, skipping unlock
<sirriffsalothp> dehuszar: might wanna paste those in pastebin or something mate :) No ideas here though, sorry
<dehuszar> I'm considering running an update to Ubuntu 19.10 and thus the Ubuntu Studio release, but I'm always a little nervous about doing that sort thign
<dehuszar> I'm considering running an update to Ubuntu 19.10 and thus the Ubuntu Studio release, but I'm always a little nervous about doing that sort thing
<sirriffsalothp> dehuszar: backup your files, and give that a try, if you still have problems, wipe the disk and install a fresh 19.04 see if it works :)
<sirriffsalothp> dehuszar: better still, try running a 19.04 on a live usb stick, see if it works there first
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @sirriffsalothp [<sirriffsalothp> studiobot: how old are you, dude?], I'm 28, I'm on second year of a music major, that's why it's long term lol
<sirriffsalothp> studiobot: aha
<sirriffsalothp> studiobot: wish you the best of luck :)
<GayKitten> Hey anyone know and I hope this isn't a noob question how to install brave
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: studiobot is more than one person, it's the Telegram <-> IRC bridge.
<Eickmeyer> GayKitten: Since brave isn't part of the Ubuntu repositories, no help here. Sorry.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: lol I was wondering why I saw so many different names linked from it... how does that work? Never seen it before
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: It's a bot that runs inside the Telegram group and the IRC channel simultaneously on a server.
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: That said, this is a support channel and not the right place for such discussion.
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: Look up TeleIRC.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I finally have some free time. I am having problems with Ardour recording. I'm not sure if it's Ardour related or Jack related. Thing is I get a lot of xruns, the sound stops (the xrun I suppose) and then continues. Also sometimes it just won't stop recording I press stop but it just keeps going, it's like it's simply not responding.
<studiobot> I have to kill Ardour and restart.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Jack Messages/Status  … https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GmZpcJmGFF/
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: thanks mate
<DirtyEar> Hi. I have UbuntuStudio 19.10 on my pc. I want to run VST plugins through Festige or Carla, Is there any idea of how to do it?
<Lootre> Hi everybody, I have a question regarding Carla and SFZ soundfonts
<Lootre> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu Studion 19.10, but it seems like there is no backend for SFZ
<Lootre> I get this error when trying to load SFZ: ad_open(): fatal: no decoder backend available
<Eickmeyer> Lootre: I saw your bug report on Carla's github. I'm working with the upstream developer to see what gives since what we provide is completely unpatched from what he created, so please bear with us.
<Eickmeyer> Lootre: Looks like I had made a mistake with the build dependencies, I"ll have a fix done by the end of the day (8:03am my time here).
<Lootre> Eickmeyer thank you very much for your answer !
<Lootre> Eickmeyer 5:24pm here, so I guess I'll get your fix tomorrow !
<Eickmeyer> Lootre: Since it requires a Stable Release Update to get into 19.10, it might take a week actually. Sorry for the inconvenience.
<Eickmeyer> Lootre: I should at least have something downloadable though.
<Lootre> Eickmeyer that would be great
<DirtyEar> Hi. I just installed UbuntuStudio 19.10 and I want to work with some vst plugins but I do not know how to. I had UbuntuStudio 16 and I worked with Festige but now I cannot installed. I have tried with Carla but it does not run any plugin. Any advice?
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: The carla wine bridge is a separate install and requires the experimental parts to be installed.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: Hi. Thanks for answer. Do you know how can I do that?
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: open a terminal, "sudo apt search carla" and make sure all components are installed.
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: I'm only going to point you in the right direction, I'm not going to completely walk you through this process.
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: Also, make sure your VST plugins are in the regualar VST plugin paths.
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: Also, if you are using anything that requires soundfonts, that will not work currently as I'm working on a bugfix for that.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: I already installed the plugin and I add the path in Carla. Is it right?
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: Yes, but unless you have the wine bridge installed (every component listed in "sudo apt search carla") it will not work.
<Eickmeyer> You'll also have to scan.
<Eickmeyer> And PLEASE do not use IRC as your only method of support. Right now, I'm assuming your need is relatively urgent.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: This is what I get.
<Eickmeyer> !paste | DirtyEar
<ubottu> DirtyEar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OvenWerks> Instead of using a wine bridge is there any reason not to just do the project in windows?
<OvenWerks> If there is a significant investment in windows plugins, I would suggest sticking with that platform.
<OvenWerks> DirtyEar: ^^
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: Thanks for your support. I have a HomeStudio and I hace some works to finish. My old pc was broken and I have to setup quickly my PC in order to keep working. I ask for some money to my bank ir order to buy a new PC and last week I could buy the new one and I have work for a week in order to put everything right, but I use Additive Drums
<DirtyEar> for the bands to play drums and in my old pc I play it with festige now I have try Drumgizmo and Hidrogen but It does not sound very good, for that reason I want to run Additive Drums but I cannot do it. I really appreciate the help you give me and the patience to guide me through the process
<DirtyEar> THis is what I get https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YdgXwZ2PqY/
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: you're using KXstudio.
<Eickmeyer> !kxstudio | DirtyEar
<ubottu> DirtyEar: KXStudio is an Ubuntu-based operating system and a repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. Development is on hiatus until late-2019 as of this writing.  It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is discouraged. Support in #kxstudio.
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: Your support here is discontinued.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: UbuntuStudio 19.10
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: Once you add KXStudio's repos, you're no longer using Ubuntu Studio or its packages.
<Eickmeyer> Which you have clearly done.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: Thansk. I did not now that.
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: We have posted items in the past. Please seek support in #kxstudio. Thank you.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: I will do. Thanks.
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: Mention you are using the KXStudio repos.
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: The reason is because we have to draw the line. We can't support packages we don't directly maintain, and since we don't maintain the verison of Carla in KXStudio, we can't help you.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: Is there to much difference between UbuntuStudio and KXStudio?
<DirtyEar> I always have installed UbuntuStudio
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: Doesn't matter, once you are using the KXStudio repos, it overrides our default packages and you no longer have the Ubuntu versions, therefore no longer Ubuntu Studio. We cannot and will not support that.
<OvenWerks> DirtyEar: have you tried AVLdrums? http://x42-plugins.com/x42/x42-avldrums
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: Ok. My excuses, I really like UbuntuStudio and I do not want to bother you because you do and excellent work.
<DirtyEar> Is there any way to come back with UbuntuStudio 19.10?
<DirtyEar> OvenWerks: No, I will see and then I will let you now. Thanks!
<DirtyEar> OvenWerks: It looks really good. I have used Drumgizmo but It uses a lot or RAM, is it the same to AVLDrums? Excuse if is a stupid question
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: So, to get back to pure Ubuntu Studio, you're going to have to do a clean install. The packages you have installed as a result of adding the KXStudio repo supercedes everything and it's extremely difficult, if not impossible, to remove the repo since the process that is used is non-standard.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: That means I have to reinstalled ubuntuStudio. I will do.
<DirtyEar> I am thinking the best option for me right now is AVLDrums. I may used it on UbuntuStudio, right?
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: Absolutely. The x42 plugins are amazing.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: Thanks a lot for your time and patience to help me. May I ask you for some advice after I installed UbuntuStudio 19.10. Again?
<OvenWerks> AVLDrums should be much lighter than drumgizmo
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: Absolutely. I, as well as OvenWerks, are glad to help, but remember we're just volunteering our time like everyone else.
<OvenWerks> the newest drumgizmo which may not be in debian yet plays dirrect from disk and so needs a lot less memory
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: I now. For that reason is what I am very grateful with you. Always some of you give some time to help me. Really thanks a lot!
<DirtyEar> I mean, to all of you. Thanks a lot. My english is not good but you always help
<Eickmeyer> You're quite welcome, DirtyEar.
<DirtyEar> OvenWerks: I am thinking is my best option right now.
<DirtyEar> I have some projects I recorded with Addictive Drums in UbuntuStudio 16 with Ardour 5. Is there any problem to open and try to work not with Addictive Drums but AVLDrums?
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Might be a better question for you. ^ As far as I know, 16.04 had an older version of Ardour.
<DirtyEar> I was using UbuntuStudio 16 and Ardour 5.0.12 or something like that. Is it wrong?
<OvenWerks> the changes from Ardour 5.0 to 5.12 should be mostly bug fixes and the session file format should be the same.
<Eickmeyer> !yy.mm | DirtyEar
<ubottu> DirtyEar: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<OvenWerks> 16.04 came with Ardou 4.6 but there was a 5.0 version available for it too.
<OvenWerks> I do not remember what 15.10 came with
<OvenWerks> sorry 16.10
<OvenWerks> (it's a dark day out and my KB is harder to see :P
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: The struggle is real.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer Last time I used UbuntuStudio with Ardour and Festige was 2 weeks back.
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: Yeah, but 16.04 is past End-Of-Life (support ended in April)
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: Ok. I did not now it.
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: It was posted on ubuntustudio.org. That's where all of the release announcements and EOL announcements go.
<DirtyEar> May I share with you my pc in order to get a feedback for some extra configurations?
<Eickmeyer> No, we don't do that for a number of reasons.
<DirtyEar> Ok. Does does not matter.
<DirtyEar> Thanks to all the support and the patience. I really appreciate this Linux Community
<Eickmeyer> Quite welcome.
<DirtyEar> Thanks a lot!
<OerHeks> No thanks, write some pretty music please
<CJS> Anyone here using Studio on a ThinkPad X1 Extreme?
<CJS> Oh, nobody is here. Bummer.
<OvenWerks> 4 minutes Cool
<OerHeks> add topic: post some music creation before asking help, thanks
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @OvenWerks [<OvenWerks> 4 minutes Cool], Savage
<DirtyEar> Is there any way to install all x42-plugins in one line?
<DirtyEar> Hi. I have been trying to install AVLDrums but it does not work. Any advice?
<tomreyn> "it does not work" is number #1 on the looong list of not so useful error descriptions
<DirtyEar> tomreyn I already download the files and extract the files in a folder in /home/ but I cannot see the plguin in ardour or Carla
<tomreyn> i'm afraid i know nothing at all about it, but this extra info will aid others in supporting you.
<tomreyn> hmm according to documentation i can find you're supposed to place the downloaded files (without extra subdirectories) in ~/.lv2 and then Ardour and Carla should be able to discover them there through the LV2 plugin interface.
<tomreyn> I suspect you may need to restart these applications, or at least make their LV2 interface update their list of available plugins.
<tomreyn> you may need to set the LV2_PATH environment variable to point to ~/.lv2 to make ardour find those plugins.
<tomreyn> DirtyEar: ^
<DirtyEar> I already add the path, but It does not fix the situation
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-22
<wonko> Yay Ultranerdery!
<wonko> I wasn't coming up with a good solution on getting audio out of the windows VM. I had a PCIe USB controller that I'm doing PCIe passthough with. This would steal the Komplete Audio 6 from the host and give it to the VM for while I was doing stuff on the VM. This worked, but was annoying. Then I had an idea. I still had these sounblaster USB audio things which just happened to have spdif out. So that attached to the VM and the spdif out on that routed
<wonko> into the spdif in on the KA6 and I'm golden. Now I can leave the VM running all the time. Yay!
<wonko> bah, xruns are way up this way.
<wonko> That sucks
<wonko> oh wait, I'm prioritizing the wrong irq now
<wonko> oops. :)
<wonko> I had to move the KA6 off the pcie card for this to work
<wonko> oh, we're back to fighting with the keyboard. bah.
<wonko> I wish this motherboard had more built in usb controllers
<wonko> I see I trip to microcenter in my future for another PCIe USB card
<Lootre> Hi Eickmeyer ! Do you have any news regarding my problem with Carla ?
<niksnaks> testing 19.10: turn on jack & a2jmidid up and running, midi device showing up in patchage & ardour. trying to send MIDI MMC & Mclk & MTC from ardour over usb midi adapter as per usual. used to work in 19.04 but now i get "ALSA: seq_midi: MIDI output buffer overrun" in syslog
<niksnaks> nothing recent showed up in google
<niksnaks> oh, usb hub was the problem :( nvm
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: Please do not recommend KXStudio in this channel.
<Eickmeyer> !kxstudio | sirriffsalothp
<ubottu> sirriffsalothp: KXStudio is an Ubuntu-based operating system and a repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. Development is on hiatus until late-2019 as of this writing.  It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is discouraged. Support in #kxstudio.
<wonko> OK
<wonko> Added a USB card, so now the KA6 is on its own again
<wonko> now to figure out what the hell IRQ that's on. :)
<wonko> OvenWerks: I got really excited for a minute. They had a USB2 card. That plugged into the PCI slot I don't have. :(
<wonko> I'm gonna say 46
<OvenWerks> Lifes like that... there are PCI to PCIe cards...
<wonko> this case is already a mess
<wonko> :)
<wonko> ok, 46 it is
 * OvenWerks loves messy cases
<wonko> Then you want pics of mine. :)
<OvenWerks> I am just installing liquorix to see how well it runs
<OvenWerks> just in case my software load is not messy enough
<OvenWerks> But I have a perfect test case, I have a session I was playing with on the current lowlatency kernel with my D66 set to 16/2... it sound like vinyl
<wonko> This picture doesn't really show all the mess but it's hard to take the side off to get a better one.
<wonko> https://imgur.com/a/KMWXX0l
<wonko> OvenWerks: This looks correct, yes? RTIRQ_NAME_LIST="46-xhci 38-xhci snd usb i8042"
<wonko> Because that doesn't seem to have set 46
<OvenWerks> Sure. I think.Assuming 46 and 38 have no mouse on them :)
<OvenWerks> do you still have udev-rtirq installed?
<wonko> Hmmm
<wonko> after starting up the VM my 46-xhci in /etc/init.d/rtirq status output changed to: 45777 FF      50   -  90  0.0 S    irq/46-vfio-msi	
<wonko> so the old card got a new IRQ?
<wonko> and so the new card has the old IRQ?
<wonko> but I'm still getting crackles and xruns even at 128/3
<wonko> running Maschine in the VM with the audio routed to linux via the soundblaster -> SPDIF -> KA6 route
<wonko> I'd like to say it's better, but I'm not entirely sure it is or not
<wonko> but I'm also not sure udev-rtirq is doing the right irq anymore. :)
<wonko> that's SOOOOO confusing about the interrupts changing, but I guess it kinda makes sense. Kinda. :)
<OvenWerks> Sounds like fun but I really have no experience with VMs or wine
<wonko> shouldn't matter
<OvenWerks> Yes with PCIe cards the irq can move from boot to boot
<wonko> that's just a thing that's going on
<wonko> I added a new card, which makes sense the IRQs would change
<wonko> but the funny thing is the new card got the old card's IRQ. :)
<OvenWerks> The virtual irqs are assigned at boot
<OvenWerks> not really, it is just first in line
<wonko> yeah, new card is earlier in the pci list (assuming that's at all relevant)
<OvenWerks> The OS goes through them in the order it gets to them. It has to be based on something physical
<wonko> So the audio issue is acceptable for now. I think ideally I'm going to build a cheap PC to run the NI stuff and just route the audio in like I am now.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: well liquorix is maybe somewhat better than lowlatency. I need to do more testing though. I still have to be very carefull about mouse movement etc.
<Eickmeyer> Ok, good to know.
<Eickmeyer> That's bit us in the tail with 18.04's lowlatency kernel.
<OvenWerks> ya, this is 18.04 LL vs liq
<OvenWerks> LL is 4.15 and liq is 5.2
<wonko> OvenWerks: ok, if I stop Maschine and do audio just in linux the xruns go away so it's just the two usb cards fighting for interrupts
<OvenWerks> wonko: it may make a differenc to switch the two priorities
<OvenWerks> I know I have to have my ice11712 ahead of my AudioPCI
<OvenWerks> even if the AudioPCI is not being used
<OvenWerks> (I use it for MIDI only)
<wonko> so the linux card is at rtprio 75 and the windows audio card is at rtprio 50
<wonko> which to me seems like linux audio shouldn't be the problem in this case?
<OvenWerks> I'm not really sure, I would think that the windows card should be higher than 50 so that it is higher than the mouse
<OvenWerks> but other than that
<wonko> that one doesn't seem to be having issues from what I can tell. Or maybe it is. Who the hell knows.
<wonko> I wonder how cheaply I can build a PC for the NI stuff
<wonko> or I'll just wait till I build a new desktop and the windows VM can stay on this box.
<DirtyEar> Hi. I have 2 hard disks in my pc. I have all my files in the second disk and my ubuntustudio in the first one, but my files in the 2 disk has a padlock in the icon and I cannot open some files. in order to open I have to copy the file I want to open to my first disk and then it opens. Is there any way to remove that padlock?
<DirtyEar> I have seen something with "cd /media/slimbook" but does not exist
<DirtyEar> Hi. I am looking for a way to open my slave hard disk with permissions to write and read. I have my projects in my slave hard disk but when I open my sessions in Ardour it says that I cannot save changes and things like that with other type of files. Is there any advice you may share with me?
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: Saw that earlier, didn't have time to help. Still not available, and I don't think you'll get much help here. Just know this isn't the only resource, for that I'd check #ubuntu or #xubuntu, because we ARE Ubuntu and we share a desktop environment with Xubuntu. Both are more than happy to help.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: Thanks. I will try it.
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-23
<studiobot> <Duke> Eickmeyer: I asked a question on the Ubuntu Studio Facebook page, not realizing that it was a technical support question.  I did go back and use Ask Ubuntu, as suggested. Sorry.😕
<AppAraat[m]> wonko: what do you use for prioritizing IRQs?
<paganic> Hi, anyone there who knows why wine does not appear once installed my version is 18.04
<paganic> hi there! anyone who knows why Wine say it is installed from software but it does not appear (I think is not installing)
<wonko> AppAraat[m]: udev-rtirq
<wonko> it's nothing special, just a bash script to find the processes you want to prioritize and then sets priority
<wonko> basically just a wrapper around chrt
<danwe> dear ubuntustudio community, What would you say would be the first things to do after installing ubuntustudio on your machine? it has been a while since i ha ve used it and I just came back to it.
<Eickmeyer> danwe: That's not really a support question and is more of a matter of opinion. Questions like that aren't allowed here. Please ask in #ubuntustudio-offtopic. :)
<danwe> Eickmeyer: Thanks, I will head to there immediatly
<AppAraat[m]> wonko: thx, I'll take that into consideration later
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-24
<hidayatcore> hai im newbie in linux i want to learn about it,please help an thank you im from brebes, central java ,indonesia
<tomreyn> hidayatcore: hi there. i'd say just install it, see how far you can get, and when you have concrete questions, you're welcome to ask them here - or for general ubuntu related questions (so everything that's not specific to ubuntustudio) you can also ask in #ubuntu (where there are more people around, which can result in faster answers)
<hidayatcore> ok
<tomreyn> hidayatcore: oh, and of course you can also ask in case there are any issues while installing.
<hidayatcore> sorry iam very few in english languange so that i will use translate google
<hidayatcore> I have difficulty installing video capture
<hidayatcore> sebelumnya saya kesulitan menggunakan audacity di linux karena mic dan sound tidak bisa mendeteksi usb behringer
<hidayatcore> previously I had difficulty using Audacity on Linux because the mic and sound could not detect the USB behringer
<studiobot> karl red was removed by: karl red
<DirtyEar> Hi. I have a situation in my ubuntuStudio. I have a secundary disk to save all my projects, but I cannot save any change in my files because I cannot change permissions in my disk. I need to work with the files in that disk, how can I do it?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I would recommend you to ask in the Ubuntu channel. Also you could try searching for the solution online, it is not an issue exclusive to Ubuntu Studio.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> That's most likely the answer you'll get on this channel.
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-25
<studiobot> <designbybeck> Good thing I had Ubuntu Studio on a USB! Have to use it today as my main OS today
<studiobot> <designbybeck> However, I'm trying to setup my NordVPN and it is grey out
<studiobot> <designbybeck> as far as the Add VPN in the network settings goes, any ideas?
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @designbybeck [However, I'm trying to setup my NordVPN and it is grey out], I wouldn't advise using NordVPN anymore, as they got hacked recently if I remember correctly
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> In the Network settings there should be a way to add VPN settings
<studiobot> <designbybeck> (Photo, 516x420) https://i.imgur.com/OYatXoV.jpg
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Yeah, Have you tried it?
<studiobot> <designbybeck> greyed out
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Ah.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> I'm not sure, I really don't use VPN's. Sorry mate. MAybe somebody else can help
<studiobot> <designbybeck> Thanks @SomeIrrelevantPerson0000
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> No problem mate
<tomreyn> install network-manager-openvpn-gnome then logout and login and use nm-connections-editor to setup your vpn (although it'll also work the way you tried then)
<tomreyn> designbybeck ^
<studiobot> <designbybeck> thanks @tom
<studiobot> <designbybeck> I just did their commandline way and got connected that way for now
<tomreyn> alright :)
<_SKiTZO> I have an old MOTU Traveller that I want to get working on ubuntu. it is a firewire interface. I have PCIe firewire interface in my modern-ish computer
<_SKiTZO> When I plug it in, there is no "plug and play" going on. no new hardware seems to be detected etc
<_SKiTZO> I am on stock Ubuntu 18.04
<_SKiTZO> what would be my next step to get this working?
<oerheks> firewire.. i guess you need to insert that interface, and then cold boot.
<_SKiTZO> ok so it needs to be present at boot?
<_SKiTZO> is there any software I should install?
<oerheks> no?
<_SKiTZO> :D Cool! tx will give it a go
<_SKiTZO> brb rebooting
<OvenWerks> _SKiTZO: what do you get for ls /dev/fw*
<OvenWerks> missed...
<wonko> He'll be back. Maybe. 😁
<oerheks> :-)
<_SKiTZO> OvenWerks,
<_SKiTZO>  /dev/fw0
<OvenWerks> So the system sees your FW hub but not anything connected to it.
<OvenWerks> I seem to have the same problem
<OvenWerks> Because I have three new to me bits (box, cable and interface) I am not sure which one might be the problem
<_SKiTZO> yes exactly. lshw reports the hub but nothing else
<_SKiTZO> well I verified all 3 on windows machine
 * OvenWerks has forgotten what a windows machine looks like...
<_SKiTZO> OvenWerks, I wish I had *sigh*
<_SKiTZO> motu has 2 firewire inputs. I should try the other one
<OvenWerks> They should be pass through.
<_SKiTZO> holy shit !
<_SKiTZO> worked! xD Now suddenly traveller was detected
<_SKiTZO> omg I want to cry
<OvenWerks> No such luck here.
<_SKiTZO> Let's hope it is not a one time thing. I will have to never reboot :P
<_SKiTZO> And also will have to verify that it actually plays back sound
<oerheks> oh nice
<OvenWerks> Shows up as an alsa device?
<OvenWerks> my understanding is that it shows up as an alsa device by default these days
<_SKiTZO> yes. there is new /dev/fw1 but output of lshw has no mention
<_SKiTZO> it shows up as alsa device
<_SKiTZO> I am kind of impressed really
<_SKiTZO> ok so alasmixer says "this card has no controls"
<_SKiTZO> what does that mean?
<_SKiTZO> how can I change settings for it?
<OvenWerks> That was why I was trying to get a fw set up going so I could find out... does FFADO mixer work?
<_SKiTZO> i dont even know what that is
<OvenWerks> Audio production -> Mixers->FFADOmixer
<OvenWerks> I don't know what it is supposed to do either
<_SKiTZO> ok so I started ffado-mixer it opens gui with info "you are running this version of FFADO for the first time bla bla"
<OvenWerks> I just get errors because it can't see my device
 * OvenWerks should take his apart and see if something got shaken loose in shipping.
<_SKiTZO> the ffado-mixer interface faithfully represents the features of my traveller O-O i am completely flabergasted
<OvenWerks> good
<_SKiTZO> but still no sound output. At this stage that is probably because I don't understand the controls very well
<_SKiTZO> the traveller is beautiful on the inside
<_SKiTZO> well constructed and all gold plated everywhere
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-26
<studiobot> Yana Suryana was added by: Yana Suryana
<studiobot> <Yana Suryana> hello i'm newbie
<tomreyn> hi Yana Suryana
<tomreyn> if you have some support questions, just ask away:
<tomreyn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> and, yes, you may need to bring some patience.
<jubo2> Sometimes in irc you get help in 15 seconds, sometimes you need to wait patiently for half a day
<wonko> jubo2: still better than Gitter where you ask questions and they are never answered.
<tomreyn> Sometimes in irc you respond to questions and your responses are never read.
<tomreyn> studiobot: have you ever heard of this phenomenon?
<tomreyn> i mean Yana Suryana, of course.
<oerheks> aks a question, thén google/bing/askjeeves
 * oerheks remounts /dev/root
<Peter70> Hi all. First time in here for me. IRC newbie.
<Peter70> This room is pretty dead, isn't it?
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Support channel mate, not much of a channel to chat.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Be patient, it might take some time before you get a reply to your question. Also, just ask the question right away
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @Go_Diego_Go [Be patient, it might take some time before you get a reply to your question. Als …], 👆☝️
<Peter70> In Ubuntu Studio, how can I determine which version I'm running?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Open a terminal and type lsb_release -a
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I think that should work.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Go to terminal and typr lsb_release -a
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Or
<Peter70> Thanks!
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> System settings -> Details from 'system' tab
<Peter70> That works. Much appeciated.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> No problem bro :)
<Peter70> Some, I didn't understand your suggestion. When I go to System Settings through the menu I don't see a Details tab.
<OvenWerks> Peter70: I think that is a "gnomish" thing. cat /etc/os-release  or lsb_release -a (as above) uname -a with give the current kernel
<OvenWerks> Note that none fo these actually say ubuntustudio... I do not know why but all flavours are built on Ubuntu anyway.
<Peter70> Thanks, OvenWerks.
<Peter70> cat/etc/os-release doesn't work for me.
<OvenWerks> space after cat?
<Peter70> That works. Thanks, OvenWerks.
<Peter70> Can I upgrade to Ubuntu Studio 19.10 from 18.04 and retain all my apps and data? In other words, not start from scratch on everything?
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: ^^ ?? (he knows the magic command)
<OvenWerks> simple answer is yes, but there is a precommand that gets rid of extra PPAs
<OvenWerks> without getting rid of the extra PPAs properly some people have had trouble
<Peter70> Well, I want to get rid of the extra PPAs. Whatever those are.
<Peter70> Not a high level of terminal sophistication here.
<Peter70> For me, I mean.
<OvenWerks> I understand, however, in this case I don't remember the command exactly, Eickmeyer has it off the top of his head
<OvenWerks> !
<OvenWerks> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<OvenWerks> nope
<OvenWerks> !upgrade ubuntustudio
<OvenWerks> that didn't work either
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Isn't it apt-get dist-upgrade?
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Sorry, for putting my 2 cents in
<OvenWerks> yes but there is a ppa remove and purge command that needs to be done first. I just don't remember what that is :)
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Google time
<Peter70> What kind of trouble am I risking if I don't remove the extra PPAs first?
<OvenWerks> upgrade stops part way through.
<Peter70> That sounds bad.
<OvenWerks> sometimes a reboot and a apt install -f will get it to finish sometimes not
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Can't you remove them from the /etc/apt/sources.list?
<OvenWerks> if you leave irc running, when Eickmeyer sees he has been pinged, I am sure the answer will show up.
<OvenWerks> yes removing them from the list is part of it but there is a purge command after that.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> otherwise you can also do add-apt-repository —remove ppa:"name of ppa"/ppa
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @OvenWerks [<OvenWerks> yes removing them from the list is part of it but there is a purge c …], OOHHHHH
<Peter70> I wouldn't know the name of the PPA I want to remove.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Are you talking about ppa-purge?
<Peter70> Assuming I've removed the extra PPAs or want to risk proceeding without removing the extra PPAs, what's the upgrade command?
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @Peter70 [<Peter70> Assuming I've removed the extra PPAs or want to risk proceeding withou …], Upgrading from 18.04 to 19.10?
<Peter70> Yes. 18.04 to 19.10.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> It should be sudo apt-get update && dist-upgrade
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Try that
<Peter70> Unclear on what to type. The green part represents what?
<Peter70> The ampersands.
<Peter70> Do the ampersands represent actual ampersands?
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> The ampersands mean i believe and! do this
<Peter70> Huh?
<Peter70> As separate commands or on the same line?
<Peter70> You see my level here.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> That command in all means update my packages and upgrade my distribution
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Type
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> sudo apt-get update && dist-upgrade
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> then type your root password
<Peter70> Again with the green ampersands.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Sorry, I'm chatting via telegram so thsoe don't show up for me
<Peter70> There's a level of representation here you may think is obvious to me but isn't.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> type this all on one line
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> sudo
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> apt-get
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> update
<Peter70> Western Union telegram? You must be joking.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> &&
<Peter70> Again I'm seeing green ampersands.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> dist-upgrade
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Ok
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Type this
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> sudo apt-get update
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> It should update your packages
<Peter70> studiobot, this is hypothetical. I'm not typing that stuff NOW.
<Peter70> I haven't removed the extra PPAs.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> I know, I am telling you via hypotheical
<Peter70> I'm gonna have to go back and study it, because I still don't know what you intend to represent with green characters.
<Peter70> They'e green for a reason, right?
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> The green ampersands mean nothing
<Peter70> Like they're placeholders for something else I'm supposed to plug in?
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> that's part of the command
<Peter70> Why are they green?
<Peter70> Characters don't just turn green for no reason, do they?
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> They're green because they are.
<Peter70> I don't understand.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> But the command to upgrade your distributon is sudo apt-get update && dist-upgrade
<Peter70> Again. Green ampersands. Why are you doing that?
<Peter70> What am I supposed to understand here?
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Once you have found out how to delete the ppa's you need, you can use that command to upgrade from 18.04 to 19.10
<GREENampersand> Send the command please
<Peter70> Now you're mocking me.
<GREENampersand> No, I'm a different person, I logged in to irc to see what the green words were that way I could help you
<Peter70> I think somebody's just having fun here.
<Peter70> I'm sincerely trying to understand the command.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> The green ampersands are just part of the command.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> I'm talking to you via the telegram app mate.
<Peter70> Not familiar with that. But I've sent real telegrams. Back in the eighties.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Telegram is a messenger app, like whatsapp, or facebook messenger.
<Peter70> Okay.
<Peter70> Well, until I figure out (or am told) how to remove extra PPAs I think I should wait on the upgrade. Thanks for the help.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> The ampersands is part of the command. No reason why they turn green for you. Maybe because the irc interprets && as a part of code or something.
<Peter70> Could be.
<Peter70> Why do you use a handle that makes it seem like you're a bot?
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @Peter70 [<Peter70> Could be.], No problem, eickmayer should be here momentarily to help.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @Peter70 [<Peter70> Why do you use a handle that makes it seem like you're a bot?], This bot bridges and relays messages between telegram app and the actual irc.
<Peter70> Oh.
<Peter70> Well, thanks again for your help.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> My handle on Telegram is some Irrelevant person. Not sure if you can see that via this message.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @Peter70 [<Peter70> Well, thanks again for your help.], No problem again mate. Eickmayer should be here momentarily to help you. :) Please be patient.
<Peter70> Oh, I see now.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @Peter70 [<Peter70> Oh, I see now.], :)
<Peter70> Typical newbie mistakes I suppose.
<Peter70> And then some.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Lol. It happens, you live and you learn.
<Peter70> SomeIrrelevantPerson0000, I'd like to assess risk. By "extra PPAs" do you mean PPAs I've manually installed? Because that's a set of zero.
<tomreyn> Peter70: i haven't followed your chat but when extra PPAs are mentioned in #ubuntustudio my guess it it refers to *any* PPAs but the ubuntustudio backports one.
<tomreyn> or any where you couldn't tell what their support policy is.
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy     to list configured repositories
<OvenWerks> backport ones too I would think
<OvenWerks> maybe even the backport ones in particular because there can be package conflicts with backports to new release of the same package
<tomreyn> OvenWerks: you're saying this PPA introduced package conflicts? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA
<OvenWerks> It could yes
<tomreyn> theoretically, sure, but i guess Eickmey3r would be careful there.
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-27
<Peter70> tomreyn, why do I want to list configured repositories? How does that relate to PPAs? (This may be a dumb question, but I really don't know.)
<Peter70> I mean, I just listed configured repositories, and I don't know what to look for in the list.
<tomreyn> Peter70: this can help you identify which PPA's you're using. PPAs are hosted on ppa.launchpad.net
<tomreyn> it should also help you identify third party repositories (i.e. not those hosting ubuntu(studio) itself)
<tomreyn> apt-cache policy | nc termbin.com 9999     if you'd like to share it
<Peter70> I think my level of familiarity may be misread. For example:  I went to ppa.launchpad.net and had a look around. I have absolutely no idea how that's supposed to help me figure out which PPAs I have to remove before an upgrade or how to do it.
<Peter70> I may be way too much of a newbie to reasonably expect the help I need from you guys here.
<tomreyn> Peter70: hmm, sorry, maybe let's try something a little easier, if i can get this done right (i'm not very familiar with ubuntustudio myself). see if you can find an application called "Software and Updates".
<tomreyn> If you can find it, click on the "Other Software" tab
<Peter70> I can find that, yes.
<tomreyn> this will list repositories which are not part of ubuntu. one of them should be the "UbuntuStudio Backports PPA" (it may be listed differently, like "http://ppa.launchpad.net/UbuntuStudio/backports ...")
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> this will list repositories which are not part of ubuntu. one of them should be the "UbuntuStudio Backports PPA" (it may be listed differently, like "http://ppa.launchpad.net/UbuntuStudio/backports ...")
<Peter70> Crap. I lost the entire conversation because I hit Refresh trying to get that tab back. For some reason now I can't go back to that tab.
<tomreyn> !irclogs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Peter70> Now I have the tab back. Now what?
<Peter70> What am I looking for?
<tomreyn> see what i quoted above
<tomreyn> if you have any ticked, then before upgrading ubuntustudio, it'd be wise to use the "ppa-purge" utility to disable all of these
<Peter70> This is weird. According to the command on the command line I'm running 18.04, but this says 16.04.
<tomreyn> this can be an old leftover, it's probably not ticked, so not in use
<Peter70> There are only two items ticked.
<tomreyn> so less work to be done ;)
<tomreyn> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tomreyn> i don't really have followed your conversation, though, and don't really know what your plans are
<Peter70> I don't know what they are. Let's see if I can type them, because copy and paste doesn't work on those.
<tomreyn> you can take and post a screenshot
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> He's trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 19.10 from 18.10 I believe.
<Peter70> http://packages.microsoft.com/repos/vscode stable
<Peter70> And
<tomreyn> thanks Go_Diego_Go
<Peter70> http://dl.google.com/linus/chrome/deb/stable
<tomreyn> Peter70: ok. can you confirm what Go_Diego_Go said?
<Peter70> Those are the two ticked items.
<Peter70> I want to upgrade from whatever I'm running (16.04 or 18.04, whichever you believe) to 19.04.
<tomreyn> what does    lsb_release -ds     report?
<tomreyn> (run it in a terminal)
<Peter70> Hang on.
<Peter70> 18.04.04 LTS
<Peter70> I mean .03 LTS
<Peter70> 18.04.3 LTS.
<tomreyn> 18.04.3 LTS  :)
<Peter70> Yep.
<Peter70> So do those two ticked items I quoted present a problem?
<Peter70> I'm guessing not.
<tomreyn> not strictly a problem, but it's safer to remove them if you'd like to improve your chances of a flawless upgrade
<Peter70> Okay. How do I do that?
<tomreyn> that is, remove them *and* aany packages you installed from them
<Peter70> Don't know what that means. To me these are just items on a list.
<tomreyn> are you familiar with package management, yet?
<Peter70> Nope.
<tomreyn> have you previously used a different operating syste, such as windows or apple Os?
<Peter70> Windows until like 6 years ago.
<tomreyn> or android on a phone or tab?
<Peter70> Android on my phone.
<tomreyn> and did you install addiditonal apps there?
<tomreyn> *additional
<Peter70> But with Android there's no package management unless you mean installing apps from Google Play.
<Peter70> Yes, I'm installed apps.
<Peter70> And I've added apps in Ubuntu. Lots of them.
<tomreyn> that's what i mean, yes. the process of installing applications from a repository is what you can consider software package management
<Peter70> Okay.
<tomreyn> android and most other proprietory operating systems only have a single central repository where software is offered
<Peter70> Right.
<Peter70> Especially Apple.
<tomreyn> for ubuntustudio and the other ubuntu flavors there are the 'main' repositories, but you have a lot more to choose from.
<Peter70> Okay.
<Peter70> From the terminal only, you mean?
<tomreyn> they differ in which software they offer, which versions of this software, which ubuntu(studio) version they are compatible with, how (well) this software is maintained, which type of computer they can be used on (ignore this part for now)
<Peter70> I follow you so far.
<tomreyn> coming back to the Software & Updates window you're looing at: the first tab, "Ubuntu Software", lets you choose a few things to determine which ubuntu(studio) repositories are best for you, based on location and some of your preferences.
<Peter70> I imagine you're about to tell me how this relates to removing PPAs.
<tomreyn> the second tab lists software that is not supported by ubuntu(studio). either it is supported by someone else (the ubuntustudio-backports repository is actually maintained by the ubuntustudio project, so that's an exception to the rule)
<Peter70> By the second tab you mean Other Software?
<tomreyn> hehe, yes, all the ones ticked on the second tab you want to remove before upgrading
<tomreyn> yes
<Peter70> Gotcha.
<tomreyn> and you dont just untick them, but you should do a bit more (sorry!)
<Peter70> Since they're already ticked, do I just click Remove?
<tomreyn> so back to the ppa-purge utility. you can install this using a software package manager
<Peter70> And will my PC run temporarily without them?
<Peter70> Wait--install? I thought I was going to REMOVE them.
<tomreyn> you install one software. this software can be used to manage those "other software" repositories.
<Peter70> Why not just click on Remove?
<Peter70> It's so tempting.
<tomreyn> it will identify software you installed from these non-supported repositories and uninstall or downgrade this software to versions which are supported.
<tomreyn> once that's done, you have a safer, better tested upgrade path
<Peter70> Okay. So back to Terminal and install ppa-purge?
<tomreyn> you can freely choose what to do on your system. most people will just ignore what i'm just telling you and start the upgrade nevertheless.
<Peter70> Well, I'm not most people.
<tomreyn> and sometimes those upgrades fail
<Peter70> I'm Anomalous Man.
<Peter70> So how do I install ppa-purge?
<tomreyn> so yes, you can    sudo apt update && sudo apt install ppa-purge
<Peter70> Hang on a sec.
<tomreyn> if you're more of a graphical interfaces person i can also show you another software you can use for the purpose of managing installed software
<Peter70> Well, I am, but I've already started the process residing blatantly and conspicuously outside my comfort zone.
<tomreyn> or take a note on it for later: synaptic
<Peter70> It's running.
<Peter70> Processing...
<Peter70>  Done.
<Peter70> Did that remove the PPAs?
<Peter70> It doesn't make an announcement.
<tomreyn> ahem, sorry, i made a mistake. ppa-purge can only be used to remove (and downgrade packages from) "http://ppa.launchpad.net/..." entries in "Other Software". What you have chosen to install is not that.
<Peter70> WHAT?
<tomreyn> but you can keep ppa-purge for later, you'll surely need it again at some point
<Peter70> Did I purge anything or not?
<Peter70> I can't tell.
<tomreyn> no, you only installed one software package: ppa-purge
<Peter70> Okay.
<Peter70> So what do you suggest?
<tomreyn> actually, if the above was the only output, then you didn't even do that
<Peter70> I didn't tell you all the output. It's Greek to me.
<tomreyn> ok
<Peter70> Why can't I click on Remove?
<tomreyn> so... long talk, but i guess you shuld just disable the tickboxes and remember to reactivate them later.
<Peter70> Those two things are ticked.
<Peter70> If I'm removing those two items, how can I reactivate them later? They'll be gone, right?
<tomreyn> clicking on "remove" would fully remove the registration of a software repository off your system (it's not just disabled afterwards)
<tomreyn> instead, just untick them
<Peter70> Now you're talking over my head again. No idea what that meant.
<Peter70> Unticking them doesn't remove them, right?
<Peter70> I thought I need to remove them.
<tomreyn> correct, unticking disables.
<tomreyn> no, don't remove, you'll probably want to re-enable them after upgrading
<Peter70> Then I completely misunderstood how this works.
<Peter70> Okay, I"ll untick them.
<tomreyn> then "close"
<Peter70> Wait. I'm getting an intuitive danger signal here.
<tomreyn> i can guide you through properly cleaning this up, but i won't be able to explain it
<Peter70> If I untick those two items, and I making some kind of general change in where I get my software and updates?
<Peter70> Am I. Not and I.
<Peter70> I want to be very cautious about global policy changes.
<tomreyn> by unticking those two third party software repositories (google and microsoft vscode) you have prevented the system from receiving software from there for now.
<Peter70> And why would I need to make such a change just to remove PPAs?
<Peter70> I think I should understand this rather than just follow instructions piecemeal.
<Peter70> I understand that asking you to explain all this is asking too much.
<tomreyn> so release upgrades from one ubuntu version to the next are tested before they are enabled for us users. but the tests are only done using standard ubuntu software, not with software from PPAs installed.
<Peter70> So it's not you--it's me. My gut is telling me I should study up before attempting this.
<tomreyn> sounds good to me, i like the approach.
<Peter70> I'll be honest--I've understood 20 percent of the content you've given me that tries to explain how this works.
<Peter70> So I'll thank you, Tom. You've been patient.
<tomreyn> you didn't have a chance to spend enough time to reqad all of it also
<Peter70> I read it. I didn't study it.
<Peter70> I had nothing to relate it to.
<Peter70> What's the best way to get up to speed on this?
<Peter70> I mean other than 10 years of experimenting.
<tomreyn> the best way is really experimenting, occasionally breaking things, getting help repairing them
<Peter70> I have a strong intuition you didn't learn this stuff without reference materials.
<tomreyn> or repairing yourself if you can ;)
<tomreyn> certainly not without reference materials
<Peter70> Then what? What did you use?
<tomreyn> there is plenty of documtation. all the commands you can type on the terminal are documented in so-called "man pages"
<tomreyn> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<wxl> ohai. so i'm curious if anyone here has had experience with using deken. it seems like a good idea (package management always does) but who knows?
<Peter70> Okay. That will get me started. Thanks again, Tom.
<tomreyn> Peter70: but you want to get started exploring the graphical interface first. So maybe start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio
<Peter70> The graphical interface for what?
<tomreyn> Peter70: as a reminder, synaptic is the software you can install for software package management
<Peter70> Okay.
<tomreyn> the graphical interface of your computer ;)
<tomreyn> anything that's not a black box with text ;)
<Peter70> I've been using Ubuntu Studio for 7 years.
<tomreyn> oh, ok
<tomreyn> then i'm surprised you didn't work with the terminal more, yet
<Peter70> I'm a surprising guy.
<tomreyn> but i understand not everyone likes to
<tomreyn> and thats fine
<Peter70> Guess I was more mission-oriented than you.
<tomreyn> after all there's both, the graphical and the text command world ;)
<tomreyn> for sure!
<Peter70> Right. I was into DOS back in the day.
<Peter70> Wrote some impressive batch files.
<Peter70> Just never got into it in Linux.
<tomreyn> ah, nice, well then the terminal should not be difficult to get a grip on
<Peter70> Once I put some time into it.
<tomreyn> dos commands are a lot more insane than those on linux
<Peter70> Well, that's encouraging.
<tomreyn> like this config.sys highmen emm386 stuff which never made sense
<Peter70> Yeah.
<Peter70> Gotta run. Thanks again.
<tomreyn> *most* commands on the linux shell are a lot more logical. See you!
<tomreyn> You're welcome.
<tomreyn> wxl: "deken"? i never heard of it, and not finding much on the web
<tomreyn> ah https://puredata.info/downloads/deken
<tomreyn> is this a non-dead project?
<tomreyn> ah here we go https://github.com/pure-data/deken
<tomreyn> uuh tcl
<tomreyn> oh just the plugin, so it's python 2.x, i guess
<tomreyn> and it's python 3, i got it wrong again
<wxl> tomreyn: sorry, rl called. yeah, that's it. i haven't used pd in a while but i don't remember that from when i did. seems interesting is all.
<tomreyn> yes, looks simple, and, for the limited degree i can tell, good.
<wxl> not sure why it's not a standard part of any pd metapackage.
<tomreyn> i never used / looked into PD really
<wxl> oh man it's fun
<wxl> i was listening to autechre today and they have made max/msp a core part of their production methods… and it's derived from pd
<tomreyn> i just read so on wikipedia
<tomreyn> i'm also not actually into making computer music at all ;)   but i can see how vidaul programming could be very useful to computer music folks.
<tomreyn> *visual
<studiobot> <Yana Suryana> How to dual boot in ubuntu and windows 100 secure boot
<tomreyn> "windows 100"?
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version and variant?
<studiobot> <reesepolilla> hi Yana  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSVV_EoApdo
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Just got the notice that the 19.10 version is available, I should be able to upgrade without any major issues, right?
<tomreyn> Go_Diego_Go: there's no guarantee that upgrades will succeed. they usually do, and you can improve the chances that they do, by making the system the upgrades start from one that is similar to those systems the upgrade was previously tested from.
<tomreyn> i.a. purge all PPAs and the packages installed from there (use !ppa-purge), and do the same for third party reposiories (manually).
<tomreyn> just disabling those repositories is insufficient to achieve this, since the software (and updated versions of software) from there will remain installed and can complicate matters for the apt resolver during upgrades.
<tomreyn> apt-forktracer can https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts/#foreign_packages help you identify packages and package versions which should not be installed (or should be downgraded)
<tomreyn> can -> and
<Matt_u_zeneize> Hello, unfortunately, after my latest update (from ubuntustudio 19.04 to 19.10) I get some "delay" on the  monitor: some kind of fuzzy pixoels allover the screen, that makes it impossible to read anything for a few seconds. It didn't happen before. I am using a AMD GPU Ryzen 3 series I find no help in FAQ or community pages. Thank you for your
<Matt_u_zeneize> advice
<OvenWerks> does this also happen when you boot from the 19.10 iso into live mode? Have you done a software update since booting?
<tomreyn> :-/
 * OvenWerks didn't have time for a long conversation anyway...
<tomreyn> <OvenWerks> does this also happen when you boot from the 19.10 iso into live mode? Have you done a software update since booting?
<tomreyn> Matt_u_zeneize: OvenWerks will need to leave soon, though, or maybe already did. I suggest looking for a bios upgrade. if it still happens then, come back and post your systemd journal (since the latest boot) to a pastebin, repeating the discussion of this problem.
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'    to get your current bios version and mainboard / computer model
<tomreyn> i also got to leave for an hour or so now.
<Matt_u_zeneize> thanks a lot! I'll do. P.S. I didn't try a live mode and I tried some updates, hoping to have some fitures, but without success. Bye
